# Bericht über Wow und Computerspielsucht vom 14.03.09 auf Spiegel online



## Garnalem (14. März 2009)

Diesen folgenden Bericht habe ich in Zusammenhang mit dem Attentat von Winnenden auf www.spiegel-online.de gefunden und möchte ihn euch nicht vorenthalten:

JUGENDSTUDIE
Zehntausende Schüler sind computerspielsüchtig

Stunden um Stunden sitzen sie vor dem Rechner und zocken: Allein unter deutschen Neuntklässlern gibt es nach SPIEGEL-Informationen mehr als 14.000 Jugendliche, die computerspielsüchtig sind. Mehr als 23.000 weitere Teenager gelten als stark gefährdet.

Hamburg - Die größte deutsche Jugendstudie zur Nutzung von Computerspielen, die das Kriminologische Forschungsinstitut Niedersachsen (KFN) durchgeführt hat, kommt nach Informationen des SPIEGEL zu alarmierenden Ergebnissen.

"WORLD OF WARCRAFT": MONSTERSPIEL MIT SUCHTPOTENTIAL

Es zeigte sich, dass Jugendliche heute deutlich länger am Rechner sitzen als noch im Jahr 2005. Hatten Jungen sich damals an Schultagen noch im Schnitt 91 Minuten lang mit solchen Spiele die Zeit vertrieben, waren es bei der aktuellen Befragung 130 Minuten. An Wochenendtagen stieg die Zahl von 140 auf 167 Minuten.

Die Spielzeiten liegen bei Mädchen deutlich niedriger. Dennoch kam es auch hier fast zu einer Verdreifachung an den Schultagen und zu einer Verdoppelung an den Wochenenden. Fast jeder sechste Junge spielt am Tag sogar länger als viereinhalb Stunden. Das KFN hatte bundesweit 44.610 Jugendliche im Alter von 15 Jahren zu ihrem Umgang mit Computerspielen befragt.

*Zwar führt selbst exzessives Spielen allein noch nicht automatisch zu einer suchtartigen Abhängigkeit. Jedoch ist nach Erkenntnissen der KFN-Studie das Spielen von Online-Rollenspielen ein risikoverstärkender Faktor. Dies gilt laut Studie insbesondere für das Spiel "World of Warcraft" des Herstellers Blizzard, das mit 11,5 Millionen Nutzern weltweit das meistverkaufte in diesem Genre ist.*
*
"World of Warcraft"-Nutzer unter den befragten 15-jährigen Jungen spielten im Schnitt 3,9 Stunden am Tag; der Anteil der Schüler, die dabei ein suchtartiges Verhalten mit Kontrollverlust und Entzugserscheinungen zeigte, lag demnach bei 8,5 Prozent der Nutzer. Der Leiter des KFN, Christian Pfeiffer, fordert daher, die Alterseinstufung für das Spiel von 12 auf 18 Jahre heraufzusetzen.*


----------



## Stealkiwi (14. März 2009)

Von:
Es zeigte sich, dass Jugendliche heute deutlich länger am Rechner sitzen als noch im Jahr 2005. Hatten Jungen sich damals an Schultagen noch im Schnitt 91 Minuten lang mit solchen Spiele die Zeit vertrieben, waren es bei der aktuellen Befragung 130 Minuten. An Wochenendtagen stieg die Zahl von 140 auf 167 Minuten

halt ich nich viel

is das viel?? xD

so viel zock ich locker und süchtig is man dan eiglich auch nicht!

was ist eiglich daran so schlimm wenn man oft und lange pc spielt?
so lang man in der schule mitkommt und zu arbeit geht is es doch eiglich ok oda?


----------



## Stealkiwi (14. März 2009)

kanns du ma pls link posten?


----------



## Konov (14. März 2009)

Die Altersbegrenzung heraufzusetzen halte ich grundsätzlich für eher sinnlos.

Aber die Tatsache, dass viele Jugendliche (und auch sogar Erwachsene) durch das Spiel in eine Spielsucht verfallen, zum Großteil sogar ohne es zu merken, würde ein FSK18 wieder sinnvoll machen.

Es gibt genug andere Computerspiele, womit sich Jugendliche beschäftigen können. Wenn schon ein MMO, dann reicht ab 18 eigentlich auch völlig aus. Die Suchtspezifischen Merkmale eines MMOs wirken sich so wenigstens nur auf Volljährige auf, was aber leider auch nicht pauschal heißt, dass keine Gewalttaten oder generell sozialer Abstieg von Spielern mehr stattfinden.

*Link http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,613334,00.html*


PS: vielleicht besser ins Off Topic verschieben!


----------



## Liberiana (14. März 2009)

Meine Güte, immer und immer wieder die gleichen Berichte....

Wie oft wollen solche Institute das noch "herausfinden"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (14. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Altersbegrenzung heraufzusetzen halte ich grundsätzlich für eher sinnlos.
> 
> Aber die Tatsache, dass viele Jugendliche (und auch sogar Erwachsene) durch das Spiel in eine Spielsucht verfallen, zum Großteil sogar ohne es zu merken, würde ein FSK18 wieder sinnvoll machen.
> 
> ...



ein spiel auf USK 18 zu setzten bring meiner meinung nach überhaupt nichts...
man kommt IMMER an die spiele rann IMMER ... und auserdem gibt es auch Eltern
die z.B selber Zocken oder es denen scheiß egal ist was die Kinder am PC machen !

ich Verweise auch auf AoC... dort sollte es laut ein paar spielberichte am anfang von Kindern nur so gewimmelt haben...
auserdem ist wenn etwas "Verboten" ist der drang es zu Spielen noch viel größer... (z.B in der Schule " Muhaha ich Spiel WoW das ist ab 18")

naja selbst wenn es eine USK 18 bewertung bekommen würde, würden viel mehr Kinder einfach auf Privat server spielen wo es diese
beschränkung nicht gibt... !

mfg airace


----------



## realten (14. März 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Meine Güte, immer und immer wieder die gleichen Berichte....
> 
> Wie oft wollen solche Institute das noch "herausfinden"?
> 
> ...



So etwa im 4-Wochen-Takt ^^, ich glaube im letzten Monat waren es irgendwelche Jugendforscher in Schweden, die diese sensatiionelle Endeckung gemacht haben.

Und natürlich hat das der Jugend die Augen geöffnet und Millionen und Abermillionen von zockenden kids haben erschrocken ihre PCs eingestampft und sind statt dessen dem örtlichen Turnverein beigetreten.

Altersbeschränkung dürfte dummes Zeug sein, die wird NICHT EINEN EINZIGEN davon abhalten oder zum aufhören bewegen.


----------



## Nekramcruun (14. März 2009)

und das alles wieder weil so ein gestörter austickt der nicht mal WoW gespielt hat....wieso wird das immer direkt mit in den dreck gezogen?WoW hat ja wohl mit far cry was der ja angeblich gezockt hat oder mit CS überhaupt nichts zu tun.tja immer der selbe mist.und obwohl ich sowas wie CS gar nicht spiele bin ich trotzdem gegen ein verbot.die spiele können ja nichts dafür daß der typ ein psycho ist und sein vater waffen und munition einfach da rumliegen lässt.


----------



## Dalfi (14. März 2009)

Absolut lächerlich das ganze,

Gestern gabs nen Beitrag, hab mir leider nicht gemerkt welchen Sender welche Sendung, jedenfalls ging es da um einen Maschinenbau-Studenten der 7 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden / Tag Counter Strike zockt.

Den haben sie zu einem Psychologen mit spezialisierung auf Spielsucht gebracht und der hat mit ihm ein Analysegespräch geführt. Sein Ergebnis war das hier zwar Missbräuchlicher Gebrauch aber keine Sucht vorliegt. Weil er sich auch weiterhin mit seinen Kumpels trifft und was ausserhalb seiner 4 Wände unternimmt.

Also wieso sollte ein 8 Stunden 7/24 CS-Spieler nicht Süchtig sein aber jemand der WoW 4 Stunden an 4 Tagen in der Woche spielt ist es. 

Einfach nur albern.


----------



## Nekramcruun (14. März 2009)

airace schrieb:


> ein spiel auf USK 18 zu setzten bring meiner meinung nach überhaupt nichts...
> man kommt IMMER an die spiele rann IMMER ... und auserdem gibt es auch Eltern
> die z.B selber Zocken oder es denen scheiß egal ist was die Kinder am PC machen !
> 
> ...



genau so sieht das aus


----------



## Nekramcruun (14. März 2009)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Absolut lächerlich das ganze,
> 
> Gestern gabs nen Beitrag, hab mir leider nicht gemerkt welchen Sender welche Sendung, jedenfalls ging es da um einen Maschinenbau-Studenten der 7 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden / Tag Counter Strike zockt.
> 
> ...



das war gestern bei galileo auf pro 7^^


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

Warum schrieben die net mal wie viele Jugendlich am freitag abend/Samstagmorgen stockbesoffen nach hause gekommen sind? Das sin weit mehr als zehntausende und das ist wesentlich schlimmer!


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (14. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Warum schrieben die net mal wie viele Jugendlich am freitag abend/Samstagmorgen stockbesoffen nach hause gekommen sind? Das sin weit mehr als 10000 und das ist wesentlich schlimmer!



genau neo! und wie wir schon 1000mal festgestellt haben rettet dir wow schon wieder das leben XD

ein glück trinkst du dank wow kein alkohol!


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (14. März 2009)

Bei solchen Berichten denk ich mir immer: Omg was interessiert DIE das denn was andere Leute machen. Die sollen erstma selber auf ihr Leben klar kommen und dann erst versuchen andere zu beeinflussen sich zu "bessern". Aber ob sich tot saufen, den Arsch für die Arbeit aufreißen oder Amok in der Schule laufen besser ist, ist fraglich oder? Ich mein natürlich ist es falsch stundenlang vorm Rechner zu hocken, aber ist es das falscheste? Denke eher nicht. 
Von solchen "Studien" und Ansichten irgendwelcher Dr. Dr. Pimmelkopf halt ich sowieso nichts.


----------



## Nekramcruun (14. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Warum schrieben die net mal wie viele Jugendlich am freitag abend/Samstagmorgen stockbesoffen nach hause gekommen sind?



das haben die ja auch noch NIE gemacht oder?das thema jugendliche die saufen wird doch noch viel schlimmer ausgeschlachtet in den medien.und dann tun die immer so als wär das was neues daß jugendliche sich besaufen.


----------



## Balord (14. März 2009)

Es tut mir Leid, aber davon halte ich überhaupt nichts. Was bitte schön sollte es bewirken wenn WoW oder irgend ein anderes Spiel erst ab 18 Jahren freigegeben wird? Gar nichts, weil sogar die Teile der GTA Reihe trotz einer Freigabe von 18 Jahren selbst in Kinderzimmern von 9Jährigen gefunden werden und die Eltern dies auch genau wissen.

Ich halte ebenso wenig davon Spiele zu schneiden oder zu indizieren, ebenso wenig wie Filme. Damit werden selbst Erwachsenen in gewisser Weise bevormundet und in ihrer Freiheit eingeschränkt.

Ein Verbot von Videospielen würde auch nichts bewirken. Dann würden es mehr Leute (ich seit längerer Zeit auch schon) so machen, das sie Filome und Spiele im Ausland bestellen, weil sie dort ungeschnitten oder überhaupt erhältlich sind.

Die meisten Leute die ein solches Verbot fordern, haben sich meist überhaupt nicht mit der Thematik befasst, sondern einfach auf Vorurteile zurückgegriffen.
Besonders beliebt sind dabei Amokläufer. Es wird im Nachhinein ein Sündenbock für den Vorfall gesucht, anstatt sich damit zu befassen, was wirklich Auslöser für jene Bluttaten waren. 
Alle dieser Amokläufe haben eins gemeinsam: Sie wurden lange vorher angekündigt und die Gründe dafür wurden dabei auch bereits genannt. Aber dennoch wurde nichts dagegen unternommen, sondern es wurde einfach ignoriert! Die Anzeichen das sich die Täter dahingehen verändert haben waren teils mehr als nur offensichtlich, aber auch die Eltern, die das eigentlich hätten merken sollen, haben nichts unternommen.

Stattdessen werden gleich Videospiele für etwas verantwortlich gemacht, nur weil die Täter welche besaßen!
Toll, sie und viele Millionen weitere Menschen! Sind wir jetzt alle potenzielle Terroristen und Amokläufer? Das ein großteil der Spieler von Videospielen Erwachsenen sind wird ebenfalls einfach außenvor gelassen.


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> genau neo! und wie wir schon 1000mal festgestellt haben rettet dir wow schon wieder das leben XD
> 
> ein glück trinkst du dank wow kein alkohol!


Ich trinke nicht weil ich es lächerlich finde wochenende um wocheende mir das hirn tot zu saufen und das noch toll zu finden und nicht wegen WOW.

P.S. Hab diesem Tollen SPIEGEL ONLINE mal ein feedback gegeben.


----------



## Nekramcruun (14. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hab diesem Tollen SPIEGEL ONLINE mal ein feedback gegeben.



gute idee sollten wir vielleicht alle machen^^ das wird lustig


----------



## MarX (14. März 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> [...] Der Leiter des KFN, Christian Pfeiffer, fordert [...][/b]



Wenn ihr diesen Namen in irgendeinem Artikel lest, dann ist es verschwendete Zeit, sich den bis zum Ende durchzulesen.
Der Herr Pfeiffer ist ein Idiot, der von der gesellschaftlichen Unfähigkeit ablenken will. Und das tut er schon seit 2002 (Robert S., Erfurt) immer erfolgreicher.
Seine Ausführungen sind dabei grundsätzlich gespickt von Halbwahrheiten, Halbweisheiten, Vorurteilen und leeren Parolen.
Und leider wird er (ich glaube leider genau deshalb) immer wieder von den Printmedien und Fernsehen zitiert und befragt, angeblich ist er ja ein Fachmann, was die Bedrohung durch Spiele angeht.


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Christian Pfeiffer soll sich verpissen mit seiner miesen Sekte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (14. März 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Es zeigte sich, dass Jugendliche heute deutlich länger am Rechner sitzen als noch im Jahr 2005. Hatten Jungen sich damals an Schultagen noch im Schnitt 91 Minuten lang mit solchen Spiele die Zeit vertrieben, waren es bei der aktuellen Befragung 130 Minuten. An Wochenendtagen stieg die Zahl *von 140 auf 167 *Minuten.
> 
> Die Spielzeiten liegen bei *Mädchen* deutlich niedriger. Dennoch kam es auch hier fast zu einer *Verdreifachung an den Schultagen und zu einer Verdoppelung an den Wochenenden*. Fast jeder sechste Junge spielt am Tag sogar länger als viereinhalb Stunden. Das KFN hatte bundesweit 44.610 Jugendliche im Alter von 15 Jahren zu ihrem Umgang mit Computerspielen befragt.



Selbstverständlich gibt es sicher genug Jugendliche und auch Erwachsene, die spielsüchtig sind. Jedoch halte ich von derartig verallgemeinernden Studien nicht viel. Die Aussage, jeder sechste Junge spielt länger als viereinhalb Stunden in Verbindung mit dem ermittelten Durchschnittswert sagt schließlich auch, dass es massenhaft Jungen gibt, die nur eine Stunde spielen. Sich einen Durchschnitt zu basteln und den dann mit einer Handvoll Süchtigen zusammen zu packen, um dann Computerspiele als gefährlich und böse bezeichnen zu können, halte ich für ziemlich dämlich, weil es doch sehr allgemein gehalten ist und rein gar nichts über die einzelnen Personen aussagt. 

Ein Anstieg von 140 auf 167 Minuten innerhalb von 4 Jahren ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich das Papier wert, auf dem diese Feststellung gedruckt wurde. 27 Minuten .. doch so viel. Bei Mädchen eine Verdreifachung, das ist ja alarmierend! *g* ... Haben die sich schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, dass der Fortschritt heute doch extrem schnell voran schreitet. Computerspiele und andere technische Dinge sind viel weiter entwickelt als noch 2005. Das wirkt sich auch auf die Menschen aus, die sie nutzen. Und gerade bei Computerspielen tut sich ja ständig was, und das führt natürlich auch dazu, dass dieses Gebiet auch für Mädchen immer interessanter wird. Es gibt inzwischen auch mehr Mädchen in Fußballvereinen als noch vor 5 oder 10 Jahren. Da hat sich die Zahl sicher auch vervielfacht. Oder Handys, Internetanschluß, mp3 Player etc. Auch hier gibt es inzwischen eine vielfachere Anzahl von Personen, als noch vor 5 Jahren. Hat jetzt jemand eine Studie gemacht, dass sich die Zahl der Menschen über 60, die regelmäßig das Internet nutzen, in den letzten 5 Jahren um das 6fache (mal willkürlich behauptet) erhöht hat? Macht sich jetzt jemand Sorgen, dass die Omas und Opas alle alleine und einsam vor ihren Computern sitzen, alleine sterben und es erst jemandem auffällt, wenn die Leute aus dem Rentnerchat sie vermissen?

Ja, es gibt spielsüchtige Jugendliche, aber solche Studien wie diese sagen gar nichts aus und führen nur zu Panikmache bei Eltern.


----------



## Drokhar (14. März 2009)

Gab es eigentlich mal eine "Süchtig danach sinnfreie Posts im buffed Forum zu platzieren" Studie ? Ich denke hier gibt es das eine oder andere negative Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grundsätzlich sind diese Studien aber nicht ganz verkehrt, nur leider wird nie erwähnt das dies ein Zusammenspiel aus mehreren Komponenten erfordert, wie zum Beispiel eine tendenzielle Neigung zur Sucht... wodurch auch immer verursacht. Aber Suchtpotenzial ist in der WoW auf jeden Fall gegeben.

Gruß Drok


----------



## Borandur (14. März 2009)

WoW hat Suchtpotenzial! Aber die Medien pushen es zu stark auf. Aber das ist es was die meisten Leute, in Deutschland die ältere Generation, hören wollen. Die verstehen, meistens, nichts von diesen Spielen und halten das für "böse" und das Fernsehen gibt ihnen darin zustimmung. Dem Fernsehen gehts um Quoten und die Eltern kriegen dadurch Genugtuung.

Einfach nicht drüber aufregen, weil es eh nichts bringt. Lasst Sie doch glauben und sagen was sie wollen.

Auch komisch ist dieser Satz (entnommen aus diesem Artikel)



> Von dem Hass, der sich in dem Jungen aufgebaut haben muss, bemerkt seine Umgebung nichts. &#8222;Eine normale, nette Familie&#8220;, sagt Philipp Rumpf. Der 13-Jährige wohnt nur 500 Meter entfernt vom Haus des Täters &#8211; und saß in einer der Klassen, in denen Tim K. mordete. &#8222;Ein ruhiger Typ&#8220;, meint er. Dass sein Hang zu Waffen und Computerspielen wie Counter Strike und *World of Warcraft* einmal einen Amoklauf dieses Ausmaßes auslösen würde &#8211; damit hat hier niemand gerechnet. Vom Waffenarsenal des Vaters, der im Schützenverein aktiv ist, habe man im Ort nichts gewusst.



Warum wird bei jedem Amokläufer diese Spiele gefunden? Zumindest CS?

Genau, weil es fast jeder spielt. Jeder hat diese Spiele. Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten das CS keinerlei Einfluß auf die Tat hat, aber es ist nicht DER Grund. Anstatt doofe "Killerspieleverbote" oder FSK-Aufstufungen auszutüfteln, sollten die Politiker sich mal darüber Gedanken machen wie solche Menschen an Waffen kommen. Wo haben sie schießen, zielen und nachladen gelernt? Bestimmt nicht in CS, da geht das mitm Knopfdruck.

Man sollte sich darum bemühen, das Außenseiter gar nicht existieren, man sollte Probleme frühzeitig erkennen und sie aus der Welt schaffen.


MfG Bora


----------



## Alisamixi (14. März 2009)

Oh nein Leute! Jeder 3te Jugendliche macht mehr als 3h SPORT AM TAG! Das ist auch eine Sucht. Verbieten wir den Sport.

Was ist so schlimm an einer Sucht? Wenn man nicht übertreibt ist alles OKay.


----------



## Hoshifighter (14. März 2009)

Den Pfeiffer sollte man da nicht zu ernst nehmen. Dessen Institut ist nicht mal ne staatliche Einrichtung sondern privatfinanziert und die drehen eh alles wie sies gerade brauchen und wie es gerade Geld bringt.
Ich muss ihm allerdings zustimmen, dass man bei Alterskennzeichnungen auch durchaus das Suchtpotenzial mit einbeziehen sollte. Oder zumindest einen Warnhinweis auf die Verpackung drucken. Wäre WoW von Angang an ab 18 gewesen, dann würden garantiert ein paar Jugendliche weniger süchtig sein.
Das Argument, dass sich es ja eh alle aus dem Internet ziehen würden oder ihre Eltern es ihnen kaufen zieht nicht bei allen. Meine Eltern hätten es mit vor 4 Jahren mit ner USK 18 garantiert nicht gekauft und ich hasse es irgendwelche Spiele aus dem Netz zu ziehen, schlechtes Gewissen und so. Und ich glaube ich steh da nicht wirklich allein so da. Sagt ja niemand, dass das Problem damit gelöst wäre, aber man hätte zumindest ein paar Leute vor der Sucht bewahren können.

An Hand der investierten Spielzeit darauf schlißen zu wollen, ob jemand süchtig ist, halte ich aber für gewagt. Manchmal (ziemlich oft) hat man halt nichts anderes zu tun. Ich hab außer vorm Abitur nie wirklich gelernt und mein Abitur trotzdem mit 1,7 gemacht. In der Zeit in der andere gelernt haben, hab ich halt WoW gespielt. Auch wenn das über das Wochenende mal 12 Stunden am Tag waren. Wenn n Kumpel angerufen hat, hab ich sofort was mit ihm unternommen. Nur wenn halt mal gar nichts los war, klebt man vorm Bildschirm. Liegt sicher auch daran, dass es in meiner Heimatstadt kaum Angebote für Jugendliche gab. Und Murlocs verdreschen ist immer noch besser als Häuser anzünden, Minderheiten verprügeln oder Schnaps klauen, falls man mal nicht weiß was man mit seiner Freizeit anfangen soll. Vielleicht sollte man ja eher da ansetzen um etwas zu verändern.


Aber auch an die ganze Community: Es müssen sich aber immer erstmal alle irgendwie künstlich aufregen. Und ich wette ein Großteil derjenigen ist noch unter 18. Allen darüber kann so ein Gelaber eigentlich total egal sein, sie haben ja nichts zu befürchten. Denkt einfach mal nach: Glücksspiel ist nicht ohne Grund ab 18! Und WoW hat viele Parallen dazu... KANN Sucht verursachen, KANN zum Geld verschwenden verleiten! Blizzard ist doch nichts anderes als ein weltweites Riesencasino. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedanhul (14. März 2009)

http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.com/2...wirklichen.html

Wer sich die Seite genau anguckt, wird merken (so wie ich), dass die Medien nur zur Massenverdummun/kontrolle da sind und man NIX, wiederhole NIX drauf geben sollte was man im Fernsehen sieht. Und vor allem sollte man keinen Studien glauben die von einem gewissen Vollpfosten von Pfeiffer gemacht worden sind. 
BTT:

Wie gesagt Mumpitz.
WoW ab 18 würde 0 ändern.
Zum einen wegen den Eltern, zum anderen hab 12 Millionen Leute WoW ja schon.

Außerdem bewertet die Usk ja nich Suchtpotenzial sonder sexistische und gewalthaltige Inhalte.

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch mal unsern werten Hr. Schäuble grüßen.


----------



## Shedanhul (14. März 2009)

Doppelpost vertuschender Edit:

Sucht hat nix mit den Spielzeiten zu tun.
Man kann z.b. täglich 5 Bier trinken ohne süchtig zu sein oder aber täglich 1 und trotzdem süchtig sein.


----------



## Needed (14. März 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm an einer Sucht? Wenn man nicht übertreibt ist alles OKay. <<< sinnloser post 09!




ich find das ist nen kleiner wiederspruch - wenn man " süchtig " ist - hat man einen kontrollverlust..

vlt. nen bissel kopf einschalten vorm posten!


----------



## Stealkiwi (14. März 2009)

wir("suchtis" ^^) sind alle mal wieder schlauer als alle anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der grund reicht doch eigentlich schon aus um zu beweisen das WoW nicht schlimm is oda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ja gut wärn wir suchtis würden wir nich hier ins forum posten sondern die ganze zeit über zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (14. März 2009)

Es gibt halt welche die trotz vielen wow spielens normal bleiben und die die total abticken wenn sie mal 1 std nicht zocken können trotzdem finde ich die berichte langsam total lächerlich ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. März 2009)

Da bleibt mir nur eins zu sagen : 

Traue nur einer Statistik, die du selbst gefälscht hast.  ^^

mfg


----------



## Nexilein (14. März 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> *Zwar führt selbst exzessives Spielen allein noch nicht automatisch zu einer suchtartigen Abhängigkeit. Jedoch ist nach Erkenntnissen der KFN-Studie das Spielen von Online-Rollenspielen ein risikoverstärkender Faktor. Dies gilt laut Studie insbesondere für das Spiel "World of Warcraft" des Herstellers Blizzard, das mit 11,5 Millionen Nutzern weltweit das meistverkaufte in diesem Genre ist.*
> *
> "World of Warcraft"-Nutzer unter den befragten 15-jährigen Jungen spielten im Schnitt 3,9 Stunden am Tag; der Anteil der Schüler, die dabei ein suchtartiges Verhalten mit Kontrollverlust und Entzugserscheinungen zeigte, lag demnach bei 8,5 Prozent der Nutzer. Der Leiter des KFN, Christian Pfeiffer, fordert daher, die Alterseinstufung für das Spiel von 12 auf 18 Jahre heraufzusetzen.*



Es wird allerlei Blödsinn geschrieben. Schon alleine deshalb, weil Journalismus oft nach der Schlagzeile aufhört. Aber diesen beiden Aussagen kann ich dann doch ohne schlechtes Gewissen zustimmen.


----------



## Arasouane (14. März 2009)

Liebe Kinder, und zweifelsohne sind es sehr viele (nicht alle!) hier.

Immer treffend, schlimmes mit noch schlimmeren zu vergleichen um das schlimme in die Ebene des "Gesunden" zu verschieben. (WoW hält mich vom Saufen ab....großartiges Kino!)

Kurze Einführung in das Ding Mensch:

Die Realität nehmen wir durch unsere Sinnesorgane wahr und scheiss egal welches computerspiel ihr spielt, es reduziert sich leider auf euer Gehirn und eure bereits rheumatösen Finger. Kein Wind, der euch um den Kopf bläst, kein körperlicher Schmerz durch einen Fehler, wie bei anderen Hobbies. Je länger du dich darin aufhältst, desto größer die Entkopplung zur Realität. Und wer 4h am Tag net viel findet hat ein ernstes Problem.

Aber das kapiert hier eh keiner.....ok, wenige.

P.S.: Glaubt ihr wirklich es ist weniger wahr, weil ihr es schafft diese Institut zu denunzieren? Macht mal Eure Augen auf, bei euch selbst und bei euren virtuellen Kollegen. Sorry, ich brauch keinen Spiegel etc. Ich habs 1.5 Jahre gespielt und WoW gehört auf FSK 21 mit virtueller Aufsicht. Wer als unter 21 entlarvt wird, dessen char wird sofort gelöscht. Gleiches natürlich für CS, FC2, WC3 etc.


----------



## Benrok (14. März 2009)

Es gab solche Studien schon oft und ich muss sagen:
Ich hab mit 15 auch schon 4 und an Raid Tagen noch mehr Stunden am Tag gespielt.Aber ich hatte/habe gute Noten, viele Freunde und Hobbys.Ich denke es kommt immer sehr auf den Spieler und nicht auf das Spiel an.


----------



## Kamaji (14. März 2009)

Wird Blizzard niemals umsetzen.
Würden viel zu viele Kunden draufgehen.


----------



## Marius K (14. März 2009)

WoW ab 21?Man wird von zigaretten süchtig weil da süchtigmachende stoffe drin sind,was ist das denn dann bei wow drin was süchtig macht,und ich behaupte jetzt einmal ganz wage das es bei wow nur soviele (angebliche) "suchtis" gibt weil so viele das spiel haben.Und nur weil einer mal 4std am tag spielt ist er nicht gleich süchtig.Wenn ich mal alleine zuhause bin zocke ich auch mal ein bischen länger aber dann habe ich auch die nächsten paar tage keine lust darauf.


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Liebe Kinder, und zweifelsohne sind es sehr viele (nicht alle!) hier.
> 
> Immer treffend, schlimmes mit noch schlimmeren zu vergleichen um das schlimme in die Ebene des "Gesunden" zu verschieben. (WoW hält mich vom Saufen ab....großartiges Kino!)
> 
> ...


Wodurch sollte das entlarvt werden??? Keine FSK kann die leute die ich kenne und auch mich aufhalten. Mann kommt überall drann.


----------



## Simael (14. März 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid, aber davon halte ich überhaupt nichts. Was bitte schön sollte es bewirken wenn WoW oder irgend ein anderes Spiel erst ab 18 Jahren freigegeben wird? Gar nichts, weil sogar die Teile der GTA Reihe trotz einer Freigabe von 18 Jahren selbst in Kinderzimmern von 9Jährigen gefunden werden und die Eltern dies auch genau wissen.
> 
> Ich halte ebenso wenig davon Spiele zu schneiden oder zu indizieren, ebenso wenig wie Filme. Damit werden selbst Erwachsenen in gewisser Weise bevormundet und in ihrer Freiheit eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen sehr treffend ausgeführt. Aber mal im ernst. In 2 Jahren läuft der nächste Amok und dann stehen wir wieder da wo wir jetzt sind. Die Computerspielindustrie und die Waffengesetze werden beschuldigt. 

Die Eltern sollten meiner Meinung nach viel mehr in die Verantwortlichkeit gezogen werden. Ich meine was macht eine Beretta im Schlafzimmer und dann noch 500 Schuss die er angeblich meinen Informationen zu Folge gehabt haben muss? Das interessiert keine Sau.

Aber wenn ein Freund befragt wird läuft im Hintergrund aufm PC NATÜRLICH CS:S... so viel dazu. Aber ne Knarre lassen Sie nicht da hinter liegen. So falsch ist es meiner MEinung nach nicht was die Experten sagen.

Nicht die Waffengesetze müssen geändert werden sondern es muss eine Institution gegründet werden, die langsam damit anfängt das zu kontrollieren was diese Gesetze verlangen. Ich kenne 2 Personen im privatem Umfeld die privat Waffen tragen dürfen der eine Mitte 50 der andere Anfang 40 und beide haben den Schein um die 20 gemacht. Nicht ein einziges mal ist es bei denen vorgekommen, dass es einen Hausbesuch gab wo Tresor und Sicherheit der Waffen/Munition wirklich kontrolliert wurde.

Das ist die größere Baustelle. 

Und mit USK 18 ist nur ein Witz. Ich weiß und habe es selber wieder erleben dürfen dass es genug Eltern gibt die ihren Kindern solche Titel einkaufen. Bestes Beispiel (Tatsächlich so passiert: Kind will Spiel (FEAR 2) kaufen; Frage nach dem Alter; 10; verweigert; Kind kommt mit Vater; Hinweis auf Altersfreigabe und aus Spielerfahrungen; Kommentar Vater: Nun ja sie dürfen mir schon überlassen was mein Sohn spielt... qed (quad erat demonstrande oder wie es heißt "was zu beweisen war") sage ich mal


----------



## Mozee (14. März 2009)

Also es kommt ja eher drauf an wie sehr man sich unter kontrole hat weil ich spiel fast jeden tag nur wow 7 stunden odr länger und in der schule hab ich nur 6er ( in der schweiz ist das was anderes^^) also solange man im rl noch klar kommt gehts doch


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> Also es kommt ja eher drauf an wie sehr man sich unter kontrole hat weil ich spiel fast jeden tag nur wow 7 stunden odr länger und in der schule hab ich nur 6er ( in der schweiz ist das was anderes^^) also solange man im rl noch klar kommt gehts doch


Naja wir werden aber alle in die gleiche schublade gestckt -.- Leider


----------



## Valkron (14. März 2009)

Hmmm ich glaub wenn des passiert gibt es noch mehr Stress mit Jugendlichen weil sie sauer sind das sie nich mehr zocken können



neo1986 schrieb:


> Warum schrieben die net mal wie viele Jugendlich am freitag abend/Samstagmorgen stockbesoffen nach hause gekommen sind? Das sin weit mehr als zehntausende und das ist wesentlich schlimmer!



Du hast ja so recht!

PS: Vielleicht sollten wir Jugendlichen ja die Politik verbieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (14. März 2009)

14.000 Schüler in Deiutschland sind Internet Spiele Süchtig. 

LASST UNS DIE INTERNETT SPIELE VERBIETEN!!!!!


Ach ja 25.000 Schüler essen morgen vor der Schule ein Butterbrot.

LASST UNS DAS BUTTERBROT VERBIETEN!!!!!!



Das ist meine Meinung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Southside (14. März 2009)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> 14.000 Schüler in Deiutschland sind Internet Spiele Süchtig.
> 
> LASST UNS DIE INTERNETT SPIELE VERBIETEN!!!!!
> 
> ...



welche negativen auswirkungen hatte das butterbrot nochmal auf den menschlichen organismus?


----------



## Valkron (14. März 2009)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> 14.000 Schüler in Deiutschland sind Internet Spiele Süchtig.
> 
> LASST UNS DIE INTERNETT SPIELE VERBIETEN!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ich sag nur


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (14. März 2009)

Wie einige schon wieder ihr Unwissen und geistigen Dünschiss abladen....

Keine Ahnung  von Sucht aber einen auf Fachmann machen.

*unterdrückt den leichten Kotzreiz und verlässt den Thread*


----------



## AURORACIN (15. März 2009)

Moin zusammen,
ich möchte mich lediglich zu diesem Attentat äussern und muss sagen das ich es schade finde das die eltern dieses jungen so leichtsinnig mit der erziehung ihres sohnes umgegangen sind.ich kann nicht verstehen wie ein vater so viele waffen und munition in seinem haus frei herrrumligen lassen kann.eltern mit gesundem menschenverstand haben sogar eine kindersicherung an den schubladen wo sich die messer befinden um somit zu verhindern das sich das kind damit in irgendeiner art und weise verletzt.
es mag sein das spiele wie WOW und CS suchtpotenzial haben doch meiner meinung nach kann dies nicht der grund sein um eine solche tat zu begehen.die eigentlichen gründe liegen da doch bestimm tiefer als manche zugeben möchten.der junge muss schon eine gewaltige schädigung in seiner psyche gehabt haben denn nur mit cs zocken ist soetwas nicht getan.ausserdem kann bei einem amoklauf meiner meinung nach kein gezieltes töten sein doch bei diesem ``amoklauf`` hat der junge(hoffe ich irre mich nicht) gezielt auf weibliche mitschüler geschossen bzw diese mit KOPFSCHÜSSEN hingerichtet und noch 3 lehrerINNEN getötet.
das lässt mich darauf schliessen das dieser ein gewaltiges problem mit frauen(mädchen) gehabt haben muss.anders kann ich´s mir nicht erklären.

PS: Ist mein erster beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg AURO


----------



## ReWahn (15. März 2009)

http://www.esl.eu/de/playervideos/?vid=393...812f9bed1a68b96

mehr gibts net zu sagen :/


----------



## Valkron (15. März 2009)

AURORACIN schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich möchte mich lediglich zu diesem Attentat äussern und muss sagen das ich es schade finde das die eltern dieses jungen so leichtsinnig mit der erziehung ihres sohnes umgegangen sind.ich kann nicht verstehen wie ein vater so viele waffen und munition in seinem haus frei herrrumligen lassen kann.eltern mit gesundem menschenverstand haben sogar eine kindersicherung an den schubladen wo sich die messer befinden um somit zu verhindern das sich das kind damit in irgendeiner art und weise verletzt.
> es mag sein das spiele wie WOW und CS suchtpotenzial haben doch meiner meinung nach kann dies nicht der grund sein um eine solche tat zu begehen.die eigentlichen gründe liegen da doch bestimm tiefer als manche zugeben möchten.der junge muss schon eine gewaltige schädigung in seiner psyche gehabt haben denn nur mit cs zocken ist soetwas nicht getan.ausserdem kann bei einem amoklauf meiner meinung nach kein gezieltes töten sein doch bei diesem ``amoklauf`` hat der junge(hoffe ich irre mich nicht) gezielt auf weibliche mitschüler geschossen bzw diese mit KOPFSCHÜSSEN hingerichtet und noch 3 lehrerINNEN getötet.
> das lässt mich darauf schliessen das dieser ein gewaltiges problem mit frauen(mädchen) gehabt haben muss.anders kann ich´s mir nicht erklären.
> ...



Gut gesagt für den ersten Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borandur (15. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja wir werden aber alle in die gleiche schublade gestckt -.- Leider



Da haste recht, das werden wir leider. Und tun können wir dagegen nichts. 
Weil besonders um WoW viele Vorurteile kursieren und es viele gibt die es sofort glauben und sich ncihts sagen lassen.
Wenn die hören das einer WoW spielt wird der gleich als Versager oder sonst etwas abgestempelt.



ReWahn schrieb:


> http://www.esl.eu/de/playervideos/?vid=393...812f9bed1a68b96
> 
> mehr gibts net zu sagen :/



Genau DAS Video spiegelt das wider was ich auch denke. Und das soll die Gesellschaft UND die Politiker mal verstehen.


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich trinke nicht weil ich es lächerlich finde wochenende um wocheende mir das hirn tot zu saufen und das noch toll zu finden und nicht wegen WOW.


Man muss sich ja nicht gleich vollkommen zu saufen, dass man kotzen muss oder so. Reicht wenn man schön angetrunken ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach himmlischs Gefühl. xD 


Zu dem Thema Online Sucht: 
Man kann nicht abstreiten, dass bei Online Games, wie WoW starke Suchtgefahr besteht... aber sowas ist doch nicht gleich der Grund für einen Amoklauf. Alle wollen es auf die Computer Spiele schieben, aber wer denkt an die Gesellschaft?


----------



## DANYDEDR (15. März 2009)

VERDAMMT, ich glaub ich bin spielesüchtig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2009)

liebe omas und opas 
lieber herr doktor seltsam aeh schäuble
geliebte presse

tut uns den gefallen und sperrt uns alle weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## großvadder (15. März 2009)

meine meinung: 



USK18 !!!!

vom inhalt her gibts da keine diskussion. aber auch blizz will geld verdienen, und mit FSK12 is die zielgruppe um einige 100e prozente größer ... verständlich...



ich würde meine jungs jedenfalls nicht WoW zocken lassen, bevor sie mindestens 15-16 jahre alt sind..



dieser amoklauf ist mit sicherheit auch nicht die folge vom unkontrollierten zocken am PC/im internet. vernachlässigung der elterlichen fürsorgepflicht trägt den größten teil dazu bei.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (15. März 2009)

omg mit den bannern zum thema ammoklauf siehts so aus als wär wow am ammoklauf schuld


----------



## Galjun (15. März 2009)

oh hilfe spielsüchtig.. bin halt noch ein kind im kopf..
gibt erwachsene die spielen dauernd mit RC Modelle, mit Modelleisenbahnen oder sogar lego technics.
denen wirft keiner was vor..
Medien ignoriere ich einfach, weil die meisten von den alten säcken eh pädophile typen sind die nach tailand/tschechei gehen um es mit 12Järigen zu treiben..
auf der welt gibts wesentlich schlimmeres als das man sich sorgen machen muss über leute die am pc sitzen und spielen.


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2009)

ich habs immer geahnt. nicht nur das die jugend den sonnigen lebensabend unsere hochbetagten zahlen dürfen in form von verschuldung seit den 50ern ("Die Rente is sicha")
nein auch für die erziehungsversäumnisse, die die heutigen eltern von ihren eltern haben, darf die jugend "blechen" und ihr lamentiert in einem forum darüber (konsummmmm)
und das in einem land, wo 99% aller die an einer revolution teilnehmen bei dem schild "betreten verboten" umkehren...
wo die fahrerlaubnis "führerschein" heißt
 &#8222;Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht, dann bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht.&#8220;  
kein wunder das die leute amoklaufen

ah sorry das musst mal raus


----------



## großvadder (15. März 2009)

> ich habs immer geahnt. nicht nur das die jugend den sonnigen lebensabend unsere hochbetagten zahlen dürfen in form von verschuldung seit den 50ern ("Die Rente is sicha")
> nein auch für die erziehungsversäumnisse, die die heutigen eltern von ihren eltern haben, darf die jugend "blechen" und ihr lamentiert in einem forum darüber (konsummmmm)
> und das in einem land, wo 99% aller die an einer revolution teilnehmen bei dem schild "betreten verboten" umkehren...
> wo die fahrerlaubnis "führerschein" heißt
> ...



danke für deinen post, habe lange nicht mehr so lachen dürfen... und jetzt räum dein kinderzimmer auf oder klär das mit deinem sachbearbeiter wegen der 30%-igen hartz-kürzung...


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2009)

ihr deutschen seit lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## großvadder (15. März 2009)

was auch immer das mit deutsch oder sonstwas zu tun haben mag..... sind andere anders?


----------



## Spectrales (15. März 2009)

*gähn*

Ist doch wohl Jedem bekannt, dass der Spiegel nur Mist über WoW schreibt...


----------



## Xentres (15. März 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> "World of Warcraft"-Nutzer unter den befragten 15-jährigen Jungen spielten im Schnitt 3,9 Stunden am Tag.



LOL

Nur 4h im Schnitt? Aber gut, die sind noch 15, da fokussiert man sich noch net so...


----------



## Meisteringi (15. März 2009)

Hoshifighter schrieb:


> Den Pfeiffer sollte man da nicht zu ernst nehmen. Dessen Institut ist nicht mal ne staatliche Einrichtung sondern privatfinanziert und die drehen eh alles wie sies gerade brauchen und wie es gerade Geld bringt.
> Ich muss ihm allerdings zustimmen, dass man bei Alterskennzeichnungen auch durchaus das Suchtpotenzial mit einbeziehen sollte. Oder zumindest einen Warnhinweis auf die Verpackung drucken. Wäre WoW von Angang an ab 18 gewesen, dann würden garantiert ein paar Jugendliche weniger süchtig sein.
> Das Argument, dass sich es ja eh alle aus dem Internet ziehen würden oder ihre Eltern es ihnen kaufen zieht nicht bei allen. Meine Eltern hätten es mit vor 4 Jahren mit ner USK 18 garantiert nicht gekauft und ich hasse es irgendwelche Spiele aus dem Netz zu ziehen, schlechtes Gewissen und so. Und ich glaube ich steh da nicht wirklich allein so da. Sagt ja niemand, dass das Problem damit gelöst wäre, aber man hätte zumindest ein paar Leute vor der Sucht bewahren können.
> 
> ...



Sorry für full qote, aber dieser Post ist einer der wenigen in diesem Thread wo ich sage, dass sich das lohnt. Stimme zwar nicht vollends überein aber du bringst gute Argumente und bist auch nicht Emotional so aufgebauscht wie die meisten anderen die hier Posten.

Klar hat WoW einen starken sucht Faktor und ich denke es sind viele Süchtig und wollen sich dies nicht eingestehen, wenn man anstatt Hausaufgaben oder andere tätigkeiten zu verrichten nur mal eben ins AH schauen, mal eben schauen was los ist oder einfach mal ne Runde Daily Questen will, ist das schon eine Art suchtverhalten. Natürlich wird man so nicht zum Amokläufer und die Spiele sind wohl eher ein Ventil statt ein Auslöser aber trotzdem darf man soetwas nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.
Allerdings finde ich nicht interessant wieviel und was dieser Mensch gespielt hat, sondern eher warum, wonach natürlich niemand fragt.

Um mal auf den Artikel zurück zu kommen, auf Spiegel Online gab es auch einen in dieser hinsicht einen Artikel den ich an sich ganz gut fand und nicht so Populistisch wie der gepostete.
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaf...,613181,00.html

Naja wollte das nur mal loswerden ist ned ganz so tollgeworden da spät, aber passt. ;D


----------



## Chris_Makin (15. März 2009)

SpiegelOnline und Pfeiffer sagen doch schon eigentlich alles.

Die Darstellung von Pc-Spielen in den Medien ist immer noch unter aller Sau.
Früher hat man sich darüber beklagt warum die Kinder so lange vomr Fernseher sitzen, heute ist es eben der Computer.
Ich erinner mich noch gut an die "schockierenden" Zahlen, dass immer mehr Kinder länger als 2 h am Tag fernsehen o.O unfassbar sowas.

Das hat sich heute eben auf den Pc verlagert, weil immer mehr Leute immer mehr fern sehen. Der Pc als Unterhaltungsmedium ist vielen (alten) Leuten aber noch immer suspekt und so ist es einfacher Besorgnis zu erregen. Mit Gutwetter-Nachrichten verdient sich kein Geld, mit Unwetterwarnungen dagegen aber schon - ziemlich traurig wenn ihr mich fragt


----------



## Focht (15. März 2009)

Ich persönlich finde es eher nicht gut die games zu verbieten, wer was haben will kommt überall dran, das war vor 10 jahren so und ist heute immer noch so.
ich denke man sollte das problem anders angehen und einfach stärkere waffengesetze einführen (was unrealistisch ist da es nicht funktioniert, der waffenlobby sei dank, denn wenn Krupp und Co weniger produzieren geht ja auch weniger in den Verkauf und die wenigerproduktion wäre ja eh die folge).
allerdings besetht bei einigen games suchtgefahr (glückspiel, was sich leute da schon verzockt haben) da is wow nen fliegenschiss gegen.


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2009)

@Großvadder
nicht unhöfflich werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiszt normal rede oder schreibe ich nur mit leuten, die ihr eigenes gesagtes oder geschriebenes reflektieren können oder halt mit mir selbst
aber da du gerade mal da bist und massiv auf dem schlauch stehst und wir beide vom anderen denken "boah hat der einen an der klatsche", erkläre ich dir deine borniertheit mit 4 einfachen worten:
1. wort: schau
2. wort: über
3. wort: den
4. wort: tellerrand

weil wenn du dies tun würdest, hättest du nicht, um mir eins rein zudrücken, so ein flachen mist geschrieben wie: "[...]klär das mit deinem sachbearbeiter wegen der 30%-igen hartz-kürzung...[...]"
was ich aber zugeben muss vom niveau schon eine steigerung zum "[...]und jetzt räum dein kinderzimmer auf [...]" darstellt...

solten deine paar synapsen nun ein bluescreen produzieren, wird es zeit für dich ins bett zu gehen, um dir bis morgen etwas schlagkräftigeres einfallen zu lassen...

der sarkastische unterton, der dir auf die nieren schlägt im obigen beitrag ist bezogen auf die immer gleiche diskussion (ihrer selbstwillen) im inhalt jedoch solltest du dich wiedererkannt haben wobei wir wieder beim einstieg wären

oder mit den worten eines anderen forenposters
"Ist doch wohl Jedem bekannt, dass der Spiegel nur Mist [...] schreibt..."


----------



## Alucaard (15. März 2009)

Hmm also das das in den Medien mal wieder so aufgebauscht wird ist doch das blödeste überhaupt.
Damals 2002 wars ja schon schlimm und natürlich einzig und allein sind die bitterbösen Computerspiele schuld.

Jaja das dieser Junge der jetzt Amok gelaufen ist auch zwei Eltern hatte die mal genauso viel Grips wie Verantwortungsbewusstsein bewiesen haben indem sie Waffen im Haus hatten dazu sagt keiner was.
Der Größte Witz ist das diese Rabeneltern nicht vor Gericht gezehrt werden sondern noch mit Ihnen Getrauert wird.

Aber das mit das beste sind dann ja noch diese Pfeifen von Experten und Politikern die mal eben jedes Spiel verbieten wollen.
Die netten Herren sollten sich mal nach der USK Erkundigen da wird Ihnen geholfen denn die Jungs prüfen die Spiele seit Jahren.
Bis das aber in den Köpfen dieser Macht- und Mediengeilen Menschen ankommt vergehn eh noch Jahre.

Statt das sich Politiker im Nachhinein über sowas Aufregen sollten diese mal Lieber andere Missstände bereinigen im Land (Bildungspolitik z.b.).

Zusammendfassend kann man nur sagen Die Eltern warn ein Witz, Der Staat war ein Witz und im Nachhinein ist das Jammern Ganz Groß in Mode.


----------



## Annovella (15. März 2009)

Viel spielen heißt nicht gleich süchtig sein, solange man seine relevanten Aufgaben wie Arbeit/Schule, Familie usw. nicht vernachlässigt ist es ok.
Ausserdem: Lieber WoW spielen als TV schauen, denn egal was, wann und wo man TV schaut: Es ist reine Volksverdummung.


Find es schon armseelig wie wieder auf Counter Strike 1.6 herumgehackt wird, nur weil einer von 1,5 milliarden Jugendlichen einen Amoklauf macht, wo das Spiel angeblich schuld hat. Die Eltern der Schüler, die Tim immer wieder gemobbt haben und er dadurch krank geworden ist haben schuld. Sie sagen immer: "Ach, die müssen sich austoben, sowas ist normal." Solange jedes Kind beim Spielen spass hat, ist es normal und ok, aber sobalt sich ein Kind angegriffen fühlt oder sonstiges müssen die Eltern/die Lehrer einschalten. Leider passiert das zu 95% aller Fälle nicht. Apropos Spiele, es wird immer darüber geredet, dass Counter Strike bzw. allgemein alle Killerspiele verboten werden sollen. 1. Können sie in Deutschland keine Spiele verbieten, die aus Japan/Amerika oder sonst wo herkommen. 2. Wenn man etwas haben will, bekommt man es auch. 3. Killerspiele? Schon damals als ich 5 war habe ich auf Nintendo Mario-World gespielt, dort musste man Pilze schlucken(Drogen!) und auf Schildkröten herumspringen(Tierqualerei), somit ist das auch ein Killerspiel und so kann man ueber 90% aller Spiele reden, denn in den meisten Spielen muss man irgendetwas töten, auch wenn es nur Wildtiere sind. 
Viel schlimmer sind spiele wie Assasins Creed, Manhunter, Left 4 Dead und !VIELE! andere Spiele, indenen die Tötungszenen einfach zu brutal und zu blutig gezeigt werden. Counter Strike ist ein Kult-Spiel, welches ohne Blut zu spielen ist und keinerlei Körperteile abfliegen oder das töten verherlicht wird, in den anderen Spielen aber schon. Viele bzw. einige davon sind schon verboten in Deutschland. Wie gesagt bekommt man trotzdem alles in binnen Minuten auf google. Jeder Mensch kann sich Spiele herunterladen und cracken, egal ob indizierte oder nicht indizierte Version.
Politiker, ihr solltet nicht soviel Müll reden und endlich mal etwas für euer Geld unternehmen: Redet mit den Spieleherstellern DIREKT und sagt ihnen, dass sie trotz der verdummten/abgestumpften Community trotzdem andere Spiele entwickelt sollen. Viele davon haben super Grafik etc. pp. Da könnte man soviel draus machen, aber in jedem  geht es nur ums töten und das ist langweilig. Damals gab es noch Spiele wie Legend of Dragoon, Fiinal Fantasy etc. wo die STORY(!!!!) das Wichtigste war und SO sollte es auch wieder sein/werden.


----------



## großvadder (15. März 2009)

> @Großvadder
> nicht unhöfflich werden
> weiszt normal rede oder schreibe ich nur mit leuten, die ihr eigenes gesagtes oder geschriebenes reflektieren können oder halt mit mir selbst
> aber da du gerade mal da bist und massiv auf dem schlauch stehst und wir beide vom anderen denken "boah hat der einen an der klatsche", erkläre ich dir deine borniertheit mit 4 einfachen worten:
> ...



lol du hast recht, danke für den hinweis.
wenn du ein paar jahre mehr lebenserfahrung gesammelt hast und den müll, den du von dir gibst, selbst verstanden hast, dann können wir das thema nochmal aus der untersten schublade kramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer sprüche von sich lässt wie "ihr deutschen seid lustig" (oder wie auch immer du es in deine worte gefasst hast, "seid" schreibt man übrigens mit D), den kann ich nicht wirklich ernst nehmen...
also nichts für ungut, poste weiter deinen müll und denk dir deinen teil..
ich bin hier offensichtlich fehl am platz, bin zu alt für diese art von diskussion.


----------



## Brisk7373 (15. März 2009)

thread 1234543534 zum thema ...alles sinnlos ey -.-


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. März 2009)

Is zwar ein bissl offtopic aber das wir ja bei Studien sind....

Eine Studie unter Michael Jackson hat ergeben.
Jede 5 Nasen-OP geht schief.

soviel zum thema.

LG euer Paci


----------



## Lightsaver (15. März 2009)

@ großvadder:

du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden -.o

naja @topic: diese viedo auf ESL.blah ist besser erklärend als alles andere hier. am besten ist sogar der kommentag zum viedo wo einer was von msgbrtn labert un so. der kerl is das perfekte beispiel, wieso leute amoklaufen. weil der garantiert einer ist, der nich über den tellerrand sieht und findet, dass nur seine meinung/style/musik/ansicht richtig ist. (hoffe das ist jetzt mal angekommen @ großvadder) diese intolleranten figuren/gestalten provozieren doch geradezu die leute, die gehänselt werden. die streuen salz in die wunde ("du bist nich so wie ich- du freak.")

dieses video sollte man den politikern AUFZWINGEN (freiwillig würde nix bringen,da die nach 10sec eh auf STOP drücken) um denen mal die augen zu öffnen.
das problem liegt an der gesellschaft. jeder der nicht der "norm" entspricht, wird verachtet,ignoriert, oder eben gemobbt.

in WoW würde ich glaube ich auch langsam mal amok laufen - du willst nen boss anders legen als gewohnt - "bah du noob geh weg".
(als besipiel obsi 10er: ich [DK -tank] + warri tank suchen noch 6dd und 2 heiler [wat 2 heiler? das is zu wenig, ich bin weg ihr noobs]. wir haben sartharion in rekorzeit gelegt. aber wir sind ja noobs, weil wir auf 2 heiler zurückgreifen,anstatt auf die gewohnten 3 heiler. -.o) 

naja...

ÜBER
DEN 
TELLERRAND
BLICKEN


----------



## Lightsaver (15. März 2009)

BTW: tut der com. nen gefallen und schreibt alle nen leserbrief bei spiegel online. 
und tut das möglichst sachlich und EHRLICH.


----------



## großvadder (15. März 2009)

@Lightsaver: doch, ich hab es verstanden, schon vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioernus (15. März 2009)

omg.... 100% der deutschen Amokläufer sind männlichen Geschlechts.

Ich bin dafür alle Männer weltweit in Australien zu sammeln und ihnen alle schiffe und flugzeuge wegzunehmen, damit weitere Amokläufe in Dtl. ausgeschlossen sind.


----------



## TommyPV (15. März 2009)

Hallo,


Garnalem schrieb:


> "WORLD OF WARCRAFT": MONSTERSPIEL MIT SUCHTPOTENTIAL ...Der Leiter des KFN, Christian Pfeiffer,...


C.P. ist 64Jahre alt, in der Nachkriegszeit geboren, von Naziszeit geprät, für den ist ne Wattekugel eine
tödliche Waffe und so ein "opa" der in seiner Jugend mit Holzfiguren gespielt hat, weil es gab nichts anderes,
will der heutigen Jugend diktieren was sie dürfen oder nicht ?
HALLLLLOOOOO, zu seiner Zeit gab es 3 TVsender, Augsburger Puppenkiste war schon Gewalt,
eine Frau im Bikini am Stand war schon Sittenwidrig ect. ect. ect.
Man kann doch keinen solch alten Mann darüber entscheiden lassen was ein Jugendlicher der sein Enkel sein 
könnte darf oder nicht !


----------



## TommyPV (15. März 2009)

Hallo,


Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> LASST UNS DIE INTERNETT SPIELE VERBIETEN!!!!!


Ne, lasst und das Internet verbieten, dann sind Leute wie C.P. überflüssig und pleite !

Und zu den Posts FSK18, ich erinnere mich"schwach" an zeiten von Doom und konsorten, auch fsk18,
gespielt wie nichts gutes, weil verboten, daher schon mal PFLICHT !
Man stelle sich von CS wäre FSK6 gewesen, würde keiner spielen, weil BabySpiel !
FSK18 und 100% mehr würden es spielen weil verboten !


----------



## Rakanisha (15. März 2009)

Wann kommt denn die Studie das WoW ein Killerspiel ist und aus uns allen Amokzombies macht?

*ironie off*


----------



## jekyll_do (15. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Christian Pfeiffer soll sich verpissen mit seiner miesen Sekte.



100 % signed!


----------



## Hoshifighter (15. März 2009)

Ich muss hier nochmal ein paar Sachen los werden und u.a. die Eltern in Schutz nehmen. Die haben 17 Jahre mit dem Jungen zusammen gelebt und die Waffen waren bestimmt schon länger in diesem Haushalt. Angenommen, in diesen 17 Jahren gab es keinen Zwischenfall. Würdet ihr euren Kindern nicht auch so weit vertrauen, dass sie nichts Dummes damit anstellen? Würdet ihr nicht annehmen, dass der Junge mit der Verantwortung umgehen kann? Nur weil eure Eltern ein Auto haben und dieses weitesgehend frei zugänglich ist, fahrt ihr ja auch nicht wie ein Beserker damit durch die Fußgängerzone oder? Wenn die Waffen im Haus haben, wäre er so oder so daran gekommen. Bei Spieleverboten und Freigaben argumentieren hier doch auch einige so: Wer es unbedingt haben will, findet einen Weg dafür.

Die Schuld für dieses und alle anderen Massaker liegt allein beim Täter. Die Ursachen liegen bei der Gesellschaft, wie es diese ESL Video weiter oben  schön gezeigt hat. Auch wenn es ziemlich reißerisch gestaltet war und Requiem for a Dream mir mittlweile zum Halse raushängt. Killerspiele (der Ausdruck klingt immer so populistisch) und von mir aus WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tragen aber auch dazu bei, die sind nämlich ein Teil der "Gesellschaft". Wer keine Anerekennung in der realen Welt findet, sei es wegen Äußerlichkeiten oder Auftreten, sucht diese halt in der virtuellen Welt (epics!, terrorists win!). Diese Anerkennung ist aber nicht von Dauer und wird von vielen nicht anerkannt. Also muss man sich immer wieder irgendwie selbst übertreffen. So gerät man in die Sucht.

Waffen verleihen einem Macht. Und zwar die größte Macht, die man haben kann, die Macht, über Leben und Tot bestimmen zu können. Leute ohne Waffen haben dann folglich keine Macht. Wer Macht irgendeiner Form hat ist beliebt und wird anerkannt (Merkel ist keine Augenweide aber sie hat Macht). Menschen mit Waffen sind Kult (Terminator, Rambo). Waffen verursachen bei anderen Menschen Angst. Angst ist ein unangenehmes Gefühl. Das einzige Gefühl, was man gezielt bei seinen Peinigern verursachen kann. Das selbe fühlen lassen, wie man selbst kann man nicht, oder wie möchte man andere Leute das Außenseiterdasein spüren lassen? 

Killerspiele wie Counter Strike reduzieren das Töten auf den Prozess des Sterbens an sich. Da werden keine Folgen beleuchtet oder Reaktionen der Opfer beobachtet. Sieht man CS als sportlichen Wettkampf (im Prinzip ist es ja Völkerball bzw. Zwei-Felder-Ball, wer abgeworfen wird, fliegt raus und darf erst nächste Runde wieder mitspielen) ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm. Aber nimmt man CS als Abbildung der Realität wahr, kommt es unweigerlich zu Konflikten. Und da geraten wir Spieler in die Bredoulie. Auf der einen Seite sagen wir immer: "Ist doch bloß ein Spiel. Das kann doch jeder ohne Probleme von der Realität unterscheiden." auf der anderen Seite verlangen wir Anerkennung als gleichberechtigtes Medium zum Fernsehen, Rundfunk und Presse (künsterliche Freiheit, keine Bevormundung etc.). Anegnommen wir "sind" ein Medium. In der Bevölkerung ist die Meinung weit verbreitet, dass Medien die Realität abbilden müssen. Schließlich zeigen uns ja die Nachrichten ständig was in der Welt passiert. Ein Trugschluss. Medien konstruieren viel mehr die Realität. (Falls es mir jemand nicht glauben sollte: Ich studiere Kommunikationswissenschatft und habe 2-3 Vorlesungen dazu in der Woche) Selbst der langweiligste Bericht über ein Kinderfest in der Regionalzeitung konstruiert eine Wirklichkeit für uns. Würde er die Realität abbilden würde er so geschrieben sein: "Das steht ein Baum. Kinder fassen sich an den Händen und tanzen um den Baum." Und selbst das Tanzen ist schon wieder eine Konstruktion, eine Interpretation der Bewegungsabläufe des fiktiven Autors. 
Was also denken sich Menschen wenn sie Tötungsakte in Egoshootern betrachten? Oh super, noch ein Punkt für mich? Boah geil, voll die splatsch splatsch Blut? Wie es wohl seiner Frau und seinen Kindern ergehen mag? Das hat was mit Mitleid, mit Empathie zu tun. Wer ein Computerspiel spielt muss diese zwangsläufig unterdrücken, sonst könnte man nicht einen Gegner besiegen, wenn man sich jedes Mal Gedanken darüber machen würde. Daraus kann man schlussfolgern, dass man mit Videospielen diese Unterdrückung trainieren kann. Und genau da liegt meiner Meinung die Gefahr der "Killerspiele", es ist nicht die Gewalt an sich, nicht die reale Darstellung oder die "Anleitung zum Töten". Auch genau da liegt der Unterschied zu brutalen Filmen, da man dort ja nicht aktiv eingreifen kann. Sicherlich wird man dadurch etwas verroht, insofern dass z.B. man auch große Mengen Blut sehen kann, während sich andere bereits übergeben oder man bei Kriegsberichten im Fernsehen sich nicht so stark berührt fühlt. Aber das führt ja nicht zur realen Ausübung von Gewalt.

Wenn die Psyche angeknackst ist durch ständiges Schikanieren und Nicht-Beachten, die Betonung liegt auf ständig, versucht man natürlich auch permanent Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen. Man vollbringt etwas, das man selbst für großartig hält und niemand nimmt davon Kenntnis. Also schlussfolgert man, dass es noch nicht großartig genug war. Also muss man sich steigern. Nur ist nach oben nicht unbegrenzt Luft und der Mensch ist nicht unendlich belastbar. Irgendwann versteht man die Welt nicht mehr. Man zieht durch die Welt und alles rauscht an einem vorbei. Nichts was man tut ist noch von Bedeutung.
Nichts was jemand sagt, ist noch von Bedeutung. Ist dieses Stadium erreicht, hilft auch psychologische Betreung nicht mehr. Anschluss finden geht nicht mehr, man hat zu viel verpasst. Sowieso würden sich sowieso alle nur lustig machen. Sind doch alle gleich. Also Schlussstrich ziehen. Würde nur leider niemand merken, wenn ich nicht mehr da wäre. Also verabschiede ich mich mit einem Paukenschlag und verschaffe mir einmal im Leben Respekt!
Wer gut in Counter Strike ist, erhält Respekt von seinen Mitspielern. Das ist nun mal so. Wer viel tötet, ist beliebt, es sei denn er bescheisst. GTA ist da nicht anders. Man erarbeitet sich Respekt durch Morden. Wenn man keine Perspektiven hat und man in Videospielen diese Moralvorstellungen vorgelebt bekommt, führt das bestimmt in 99% der Fälle zumindest zur Amoklaufplanung. Und da ist der Punkt wo die Politiker ansetzen wollen. Da scheint ein Verbot plötzlich plausibel. Ist es auch, da es am einfachsten umzusetzen wäre. Ich befürworte es nicht, aber ich kann es nachvollziehen. Ist halt doof, weil wir Normal-Integrierten auch darunter leider würden.

Utilitaristisch betrachtet wäre es da schon besser vorher einzugreifen, indem man Außerseitern bei der Integration hilft. Oftmals brauch man nur mal jemanden zum ausweinen oder um sich den Balast von der Seele zu labern. Bei manchen sind das Freunde, bei manchen Eltern oder von mir aus ein Pfarrer. Manchmal will man aber so viel nicht von sich preisgeben, man wird dadurch angreifbar und verletzlich. Deswegen bedarf es manchmal einer neutralen dritten Person, die auch angemessen reagiert. Das könnten Schulpsychiater oder Vertrauenslehrer sein. Kostet aber leider Geld solche Leute einzustellen, können wir also nicht machen. Greifen wir doch lieber auf das Verbot zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo wir allerdings ALLE ansetzen können, ist die Integration. Wir sollten uns alle, auch wenn es unangenehm ist, die Zeit nehmen Leute kennen zu lernen, bevor wir sie verurteilen. Das Problem ist, dass der erste Eindruck einer Person extrem wichtig ist und es ohne Wohlwollen des Beeindruckten kaum möglich ist, diesen zu ändern. Wir müssen uns auch von Vorurteilen trennen können. Vorurteile sind bei weitem nichts schlechtes, da sie unsere komplexe Welt vereinfachen und das haben wir bitter nötig. Aber wir sollten aussortieren können und den guten Willen zeigen. Alle Leute die nach strengeren Gesetzen für dieses und jenes schreien, wollen nur keine Verantwortung übernehmen. Ich hab es gelernt, allen Leute gegnüber aufgeschlossen zu sein. Trotzdem fällt es nicht immer leicht dagegen anzukämpfen (ich hab so Probleme mit HipHoppern und Christen *g*), aber es stellt sich doch immer wieder heraus das man mit diesen Leuten ein konstruktives Gespräch zu Stande bekommt.

Was auch ungemein helfen würde, wäre, wenn man in der Schule größeren Wert auf Philosophie legen würde. Es ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache und ich verstehe alle Leute, die sich davor verschließen. Bei uns war Ethik praktisch Philosophie und ich hab bis zur zehnten Klasse gebraucht mich da wirklich reinzufuchsen. Aber das, was Sokrates, Platon, Kant und meine persönlicher Favorit Nietzsche so geschrieben haben, ist überhaupt nicht dumm und wenn man den Stil durchschaut hat auch gar nicht mehr so schwer. Würden sich mehr Leute z.B. an Kants kategorischen Imperativs halten (Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, von der du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allegemeines Gesetz werde. Maxime = Handelnsvorschrift) , wäre die Welt ein besserer Ort. Was Nietzsches Philosophie zu unserer Gesellschaft beitragen könnte, sprengt hier jetzt aber den Rahmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Generell sollten die Schulen die Schüler viel mehr zum Denken anregen. Mir wird jedes Mal übel, wenn ich Leute treffe, die absolut durch die Medien geprägt sind und jedem Trend nacheifern, keine Lieblingsband sondern nur Lieblingslieder haben, die sich im wochentakt ändern, die annehmen Erfolg bedeutet Qualität, die annehmen, was im Fernsehen gesagt wird, MUSS stimmen, die nichts hinterfragen können, sondern nur blind folgen. Man muss auch nicht komplett Anti-alles, schließlich kann es ja mal vorkommen, dass sich die persönliche Meinung mit der von RTL deckt, aber sich nur weiter zu entwickeln wenn sich das Fernsehen weiterentwickelt, halte ich für ziemlich arm. Gerade dieser Trendwahn führt ja zum Ausgrenzen bestimmter Individuen. Damit hätte sich der Kreis auch wieder geschlossen.

Die Medien tragen ja auch dazu bei, dass es immer wieder zu neuen Amokläufen kommt. Die Amokläufer werden ja geradezu glorifiziert. Da spielt man mal einfach ein Video ein, in dem ein Schoolshooter davon erzählt, wie gerechtfertigt seine Tat sein wird und dass sie es alle verdient haben. "Hey super, der versteht wie es mir geht, der hat Ahnung. Vielleicht sollt ich auch sowas machen!" Dann sind da noch irgendwelche Experten, die immer erzählen, dass die armen Amokläufer ja nur Aufmerksamkeit suchen würden und der Amoklauf die EINZIGE Möglichkeit für sie ist. "Na prima, warum sollte man sich da noch nach anderen Möglichleiten umschauen." Außerdem bekommen sie eine Woche in den Medien höchste Priorität als Amokläufer. Damit sind sie sicherlich bekannter als ihre ehemalige Peiniger. Vielleicht bekommen sie es nicht mehr mit, aber allein der Gedanke daran kann bestimmt Berge versetzen. Endlich ein Ausweg aus ihrer Unbedeutsamkeit. Und natürlich fast jedes Mal: "Die Polizei hat davon gewusst, konnte aber nicht rechtzeitig etwas unternehmen oder hat Drohungen ignoriert." - Ist wohl mit das bombigste, wenn man sich über die Staatsgewalt setzen kann. Das ist Macht.

Ich könnt hier noch 100 weiter Absätze zu  diesem Thema schreiben, aber ich belass es jetzt erstmal dabei. Vielleicht mach ich ja nachher noch weiter, wenn es denn erwünscht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (15. März 2009)

HEILIGE SCHEISSE!!! GLEICH 3 STUNDEN AM WOCHENENDE! *umfall*

nee, mal ganz ernsthaft: 3 stunden?! das überschreite ich am Wochenende wahrscheinlich um ca. 12 - 15 Stunden... NA UND?! Solange ich meine Schulnoten zwischen 1,2 und 3 halten kann und meinen täglichen Aufgaben im Haushalt nachkomme, interessiert das doch keine Sau!

außerdem finden die doch jede Woche von neuem raus, das WoW süchtig macht... wenn mich jemand fragen würde: ja, ich bin süchtig... aber ich finds prima! xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sepas2 (15. März 2009)

> Ich könnt hier noch 100 weiter Absätze zu diesem Thema schreiben, aber ich belass es jetzt erstmal dabei. Vielleicht mach ich ja nachher noch weiter, wenn es denn erwünscht ist. wink.gif


NEIN bloss nicht! denn bitte entschuldige, aber wer einen solchen mist schreibt den sollte man nicht noch ermutigen seine verqueren und gefährlichen ansichten und meinungen weiter zu verbreiten.




> Ich muss hier nochmal ein paar Sachen los werden und u.a. die Eltern in Schutz nehmen. Die haben 17 Jahre mit dem Jungen zusammen gelebt und die Waffen waren bestimmt schon länger in diesem Haushalt. Angenommen, in diesen 17 Jahren gab es keinen Zwischenfall. Würdet ihr euren Kindern nicht auch so weit vertrauen, dass sie nichts Dummes damit anstellen?


schade eigentlich, jemandem der nietsche und kant zitiert, erklären zu müssen, das eltern die einem 17-jährigen unbeaufsichtigten zugang zu einer waffe ermöglichen,weniger in schutz als vielmehr in haft genommen werden sollten.... eine waffe kann ereignisse auslösen die unumkehrbar sind in ihren folgen und da meinst du man könne einem heranwachsendem schulbub, vielleicht sogar bekanntermassen psychisch kranken VERTRAUEN ? verzeih wenn ich ausfallend werde, aber hast du mal überlegt wie sich ein angehöriger eines der opfer fühlen muss wenn er diese scheisse lesen würde? das die nächste katastophe nur eine frage der zeit ist weil da draussen noch mindestens einer ist der zwar kant und nietsche kennt aber einem 17-jährigen mit geladener waffe vertraut ....




> Die Schuld für dieses und alle anderen Massaker liegt allein beim Täter


nochmal gewaltig daneben!
wer seine waffen nicht wegschließt trägt eine erhebliche mitschuld. denn mit murmeln oder einem holzschwert hätte es wohl kaum 15 unschuldige tote gegeben?! da wird ein kind 17 jahre lang liebevoll erzogen, umhegt mit allem was ein kindlicher geist und eine heranwachsende persönlichkeit braucht und mutiert nach dem spielen von was auch immer unbemerkt zur tickenden zeitbombe? kinderschänder,serientäter und andere schwerstkriminelle dürfen sich hinter ihrem kaputten elternhaus verstecken. das wird durchleuchtet und öffentlich gemacht - DA haben die eltern oftmalseine nicht geringe mitschuld an dem, was ihre kinder der gesellschaft angetan haben. amokläufer stellen da sicherlich keine ausnahme dar ....




> Killerspiele wie Counter Strike reduzieren das Töten auf den Prozess des Sterbens an sich. Da werden keine Folgen beleuchtet oder Reaktionen der Opfer beobachtet. Sieht man CS als sportlichen Wettkampf (im Prinzip ist es ja Völkerball bzw. Zwei-Felder-Ball, wer abgeworfen wird, fliegt raus und darf erst nächste Runde wieder mitspielen) ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm. Aber nimmt man CS als Abbildung der Realität wahr, kommt es unweigerlich zu Konflikten. Und da geraten wir Spieler in die Bredoulie


2 dinge: 1. kompletter blödsinn und 2. DU bist KEIN SPIELER! zumindest nicht von cs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder rtcw ...
ich erklärs aber gerne nochmal: die leute die bei cs oder anderen shootern -so heissen diese spiele nämlich wirklich- oben in den ligen mitspielen haben teilweise der besseren sichtbarkeit von gegnern,hindernissen, u.s.w ihre grafischen einstellungen so verändert das der akt des tötens als solcher kaum noch zu erkennen ist. blut frisst kostbare bandbreite in einem genre wo um jede ms ping gekämpft wird. NIEMAND der tumb leute killen will spielt cs. das ist viel zu taktiklastig....

der schlüssel liegt einzig und allein in der erziehung. wer auch immer daran beteiligt ist/war darf stolz sein auf den erfolg eines menschen im späteren leben, genauso wie er eine mitschuld hat an dessen versagen.

genug dazu. zuviel text führt hier zum ignore ^^


----------



## Destructix (15. März 2009)

In den Medien wird das gezeigt was die Bevölkerung am leichtesten glaubt und was die Politiker als Sündenbock sehen.
Lieber Spiele verbieten als sich um soziale Probleme kümmern. 

Es sind bald wieder Wahlen.


----------



## Turican (15. März 2009)

Leute

schonmal gemerkt,dass Sender niemals über fernsehen als Sucht sprechen ?
Man macht nur die Medienkonkurenz klein,Spieler schauen weniger TV.

Wenn der Typ den ganzen Tag TV geguckt hätte,würde man das niemals sagen.


----------



## alene85 (15. März 2009)

politiker suchen doch für alles ein sündenbock und da viedeospiele sich nicht whren können muss halt das hinhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wen ich das schon lese wow ab 18 , monsterspiel ich lach mich schief  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (15. März 2009)

Das übliche Säbelrasseln der Politik, die ganz genau weiß, dass diese Spiele nicht verbietbar sind - nicht nur aus freiheitlichen und juristischen Gründen, sondern auch aus WIRTSCHAFTLICHEN Gründen. Politik ist nicht etwas tatsächlich zu machen, sondern sich immer wieder ins Gespräch zu bringen.

Und ich muss sagen, dass ich von spiegel-online enttäuscht bin, denn da gibt es öfter mal sehr konstruktive Beiträge, auch schon öfter in Bezug auf Spielsucht oder WoW. Dieser Beitrag ist zwar in Teilen inhaltlich korrekt und interessant, andere Teile jedoch halte ich für fragwürdig (z. B. Wow-Altersgrenze ab 18 oder Wow als Monsterspiel zu bezeichnen). Aber wie das halt mit Beiträgen, Interviews und Ähnliches halt ist, es muss ja nicht der Wirklichkeit oder der eigenen Meinung entsprechen.


----------



## Rabor80 (15. März 2009)

einige Dinger verwundern mich im Bezug auf den Amoklauf....

-wieso hat Papa den Keller voller Waffen(was muss er schon kompensieren)?
-ist es normal das in einem deustchen Haushalt Flinten frei rumliegen?
-wieso lag neben der Flinte auch gleich noch ein ganzer Batzen Mumpeln rum?
-wieso spielt ein 17jähriger ein Spiel(Farcry2) welches erst ab 18 legal erhältlich ist? 

Wie bei so ziemlich jeden anderen Amoklauf vorher hier in Deutschland haben die Eltern massiv
versagt ihr Kind auf dem rechten Pfad zu lenken. Kombiniert man dies mit den immmer stärker 
werdenden Unzulänglichkeit des deutschen Schulwesens können wir am Ende froh sein das
wir nur alle paar Jahre niedergeschossene Schüler begraben müssen.

Deutschland ist ein Land voller sinnloser gesetzlicher Verbote welche kaum und wenn dann nur halbherzig 
überwacht werden.
Und selbst wenn, für Geld bekommt man alles sei es eine Waffe,Drogen,illegale Zeitschriften/CDs oder halt Spiele.
Und wenn es das Spiel meiner Wünsche in Deutschland auf deutsch nicht mehr gibt organisier ich mir die englische/amerikanische Version welche meist noch blutiger und brutaler ist....und das bissl englisch ist heut eh kein Problem mehr.

so weit...

Ps.: (die Presse lügt)


----------



## bodizzlINC (15. März 2009)

hallo leute .... ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht aba ich könnte heulen !!! wie dumm diese ganzen menschheit doch ist  1.wenn es zu langen spielzeiten kommt omg dann weil die "jugendlichen " vor dieser kranken gesellschaft die 10mal schlimmer ist als jedes spiel flüchten wollen .. natürlich ist der suchtfaktor hoch aba ich würde mal sagen lieber sowas als drogen ? und außerdem ab 18 ?? bitte es gibt p-server .. das diese behin....... spas....   überhaubt behaubten leute  würden vom zocken durchdrehen  
von 2 millionen die dieses spiel spielen macht dies einer --------------------
die leute rasten nich von nem verlorenen spiel oda sonstwas aus das hat gründe un die liegen nich ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ----------
was ist mit fernsehn ??? wie kinder gemacht werden wird da ab 12 in primitivster art un weise zensiert gezeigt aba leute werden um 8 im tatort abgeballert nicht tragisch aba ihr wisst was ich meine ? hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -------


----------



## Leesan (15. März 2009)

Ich finde es langsam lächerlich nur weil manviel spielt ist man nicht süchtig. So lange wie man noch alles geregelt kriegt ist es noch ok es danach ist man süchtig.
Und die finden immer dasselbe raus die sind nen bisschen matsche im kopf.


----------



## Vérwanord (15. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Altersbegrenzung heraufzusetzen halte ich grundsätzlich für eher sinnlos.
> 
> Aber die Tatsache, dass viele Jugendliche (und auch sogar Erwachsene) durch das Spiel in eine Spielsucht verfallen, zum Großteil sogar ohne es zu merken, würde ein *FSK18 *wieder sinnvoll machen.
> 
> ...



USK USK USK!!


----------



## Sparti (15. März 2009)

Ist es nicht so das sie wieder einen sündenbock suchen (und auch finden).
Es sind immer wir Gamer die schlecht hingetellt werden.
Auch jetzt nach gem Amoklauf, wobei die ich finde das es langsam reicht.
Immer Killer- & Ballerspiele Gamer auf die schiene zu stellen die würden dann Amok laufen halte ich für übertrieben.
Die Politiker sagen das ist schlecht, abe da it ja nur die eine seiter der Medallie keiner schaut auf die andere, weil sie das nicht wollen und uns alle in eine schublade packen.

Ich habe auch mal CS gezockt & bin jetzt WoW anhänger seit fast 3 Jahren, und bin noch net zum Amokläufer mutiert.

In der großen Tageszeitung für 0,60€ stand auch das er Softairguns hatte und damit angab und desalb auch keine freunde & anschluß fand.
Da hätte er odch mal selber überlegen müssen, man die hauen alle  ab weil ich damit angebe.
Die Elter hätten mal lieber auf ihn aufpassen sollen.


----------



## Bodog (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

Klar hat WoW ein Suchtpotenzial, aber damit dagegen halten, das man es ab 18 macht, hilft nicht viel.
Es gibt immer noch Eltern die ihren Kinder die Spielzeit einteilen können.
Und 18 Jährige denke sich ja ich lebe mein eigenes Leben also spiel ich soviel ich will.
18USK völliger Schwachsinn wird ja dann noch interresannter.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## $n4re (15. März 2009)

PS: kann sein dass jmd die Antwort schon geschrieben hat, hab mir nicht alle durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also ich finde sowas sinnlos....
Jetzt auf das von 12 auf 18 bezogen:
 Was wollen die Leute mit denen machen die schon einen Acc haben?
Wolen sie ihnen (von minderjährigen^^) den Account wegnehmen???
Ist doch sinnlos..


----------



## Japuzzo (15. März 2009)

also ich schte schon gar nicht mehr auf diesen studien mist
denn laut dieser studien müssten ja alle spiele ab 18 sein weil alle ein suchtpotenziel haben es kommt halt nur auf den geschmack vo den spieleern an 
also das mit 18 is volliger bockmist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (15. März 2009)

man musste nur Pfeifer lesen und wusste schon was sache ist.


----------



## métzz (15. März 2009)

früher war das so das kinder zu viel fehrn schauen und heute ist es der computer :-)


----------



## Quendimimi (15. März 2009)

Es ist doch im Grunde genommen immer der gleich Ablauf.
Es gibt ein Schüler der Depressionen hat, sich von anderen ausgegrenzt fühlt, denkt das er im Leben keine Chance hat, denkt das das Leben in dieser Welt ein Käfig ist, aus solchen Dingen entstehen meiner Meinung nach solche Amokläufe, erschwerend kommt natürlich noch das Spielen von Killer oder Shouterspielen zum Tragen...wobei ich ehr denke das diese Menschen diese Spiele spielen, weil sie sich versuchne in eine andere welt zu flüchten, wo man sie vileicht anerkennt und sie Freunde finden. Ich glaube weniger das das Spielen an sich einen Menschen zu solchen Taten treibt, sonderen ehr seine soziale ausgrenzung.

Nun kommen die medien ins Spiel, sie schieben alles auf die Computerspiele, die bestimmt auch ihren Teil dazu beitragen aber wie gesagt nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend sind. Bei dieser Situation sehen Computerspielgegner wieder ihre große Chance auf Zuhörer. Dann kommen solch "erschreckende" Berichte in die Zeitung die alle Menschen negativ über PC Spiele denken lässt. Als nächster Schritt wird dann auf die Sucht hingewiesen, die durch ausvorhanden ist, wobei ich es allerdings etwas lächerlich finde, jeder hat im Grunde seine eigene kleine "sucht", der eine trinkt sein feiertagsbier, der andere hat einen unglaublichen drang nach schoklade, wieder andere rauchen bis sie an dauerhusten leiden und ihnen der schleim im hlas hengt, wegen verklebter flimmerhärrchen, usw. Nun wo die Medien schon bei der Sucht sind kommt als nächstes "World of Warcraft", das es ja ein suchtpotenzial hat und das Bekannteste ist. Daraufhin wird wie immer über die Erhöung der USK debatiert, nach spätestens 3-4 Wochen ist die Sache wieder im sandeverlaufen und die antipcgamer warten auf ihre nächste Chance wo sie ein großes Publikum haben und das spiel geht von vorne los.

So kommt man immer vom Amoklauf zur USK von World of Warcraft und alle regen sich über das suchtverhalten unserer Jugend auf, aber fast keiner denkt mehr an die eigendlichen gründe weshalb soetwas passiert.


----------



## Quendimimi (15. März 2009)

sry doppel post...


----------



## Freelancer (15. März 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> Die spiele können ja nichts dafür daß der typ ein psycho ist und sein vater waffen und munition einfach da rumliegen lässt.



Genau das ist es sehr wahrscheinlich wurde er von den Eltern vernachlässigt ich spiel seit ca 25jahre Computerspiele und ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen Amok zu laufen 

Die  sollte sich mal gedanken darum machen was sie so alles selber zeigen in Zeitungen und Tv heute gibt es im Tv Nachmittags Sendungen die zu meiner Kindheit erst ab 23 uhr im TV liefen

In letzter Zeit gibt es doch immer mehr solche sachen Amoklauf Vater tötet ganze Familie usw. ich sehe mehr das die Leute das mehr aus Verzweiflung machen weil sie keine Perspektiven mehr haben da wird ein Vater auf einmal arbeitslos und dann dreht er durch oder der Typ da findet keine Anerkennung Lehre oder Freundin und dann ist er abgedreht aber es wird so wie ich denke bestimmt nicht ein Pc Spiel der Auslöser dafür gewesen sein

Ich denke das ist ein Problem der Gesellschaft z.b. Wirtschaftskrisen oder andere private gründe treiben einem zu so einer Tat aber in den wenigsten fällen ein Pc Spiel aber für Presse und Politik ist es doch das einfachste die Gründe dafür bei einen sogenannten Gewaltspiel zu suchen 

Bei dem Typ denke ich z.b das er keine Freundin bekommen hat und deswegen abgedreht ist, weil er viele Frauen getötet hat aber der eine Nachbar hat ja gesagt das er cs gespielt hat da kann es ja nur das Spiel gewesen sein "hust"


----------



## Eaglewdw (15. März 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Christian Pfeiffer



...das sagt doch schon alles...


----------



## Teradas (15. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Altersbegrenzung heraufzusetzen halte ich grundsätzlich für eher sinnlos.
> 
> Aber die Tatsache, dass viele Jugendliche (und auch sogar Erwachsene) durch das Spiel in eine Spielsucht verfallen, zum Großteil sogar ohne es zu merken, würde ein FSK18 wieder sinnvoll machen.
> 
> ...


Jo,Das mit der Altersbegrenzung hochsetzen halte ich auch eher für sinnlos,weil Erwachsene genauso gefährdet oder gar Süchtig sein können.


----------



## Halthiruil (15. März 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Leuten die 24 Stunden am Stück vor dem Fernseher sitzen? Wir WoW-Spieler werden als süchtig abgestempelt und die? Darüber wird nicht einmal berichtet!!! 

Besonders interresant finde ich es, wie Menschen die irgendwelche Ego-Shooter spielen, wo Blut in Massen herumspritzt oder derartieges passiert, als Irre und Wahnsinnige, die kein reales Leben mehr haben, dargestellt werden. Dann sieht man in Dokumentarfilmen, wie "9/11" (möglicherweise hat ihn ja jemand gesehen) wie sich amerikanische Soldaten darüber freuen, mit ihren Panzern Zivilisten zu erschießen, zu überfahren und sich dann noch daran zu freuen wie diese Menschen einfach in ihre Einzelteile zerfetzt werden oder einfach verbluten!!!  

Wie schon einige sagten: Es werden einfach Vorurteile genutzt und keiner macht sich große Mühe mal großartig darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Rasgaar (15. März 2009)

Ist doch immer dasselbe. Einer der am Wochenende zu Hause ist und WoW zockt ist gesellschftlich gesehen ein Aussenseiter und "wahrscheinlich" Spielsüchtig und weist asoziale Züge auf. Wenn ich jemandem erzähle dass ich das Wochenende durchgezockt habe (was ab und zu halt mal vorkommt), dann guckt der mich an als sei ich von einem anderen Planeten und schüttelt nur den Kopf.

Erzähl ich dem aber, ich sei das ganze Wochenenede unterwegs gewesen und am Sonntag immernoch am Kotzen weil ich am Freitag so deftig Sauffen war, dann ist das kein Problem. Auch in der Gesellschaft ists angesehener wenn man in ein rauchiges, stickiges Loch geht und doch zu viel zu lauter Musik sich Leber und Lunge kaputt macht mit Alkohol und Zigaretten und sich zudem noch Tinitus holt....


----------



## Yarom (15. März 2009)

Achja, der gute alte Herr Pfeiffer. Wenn ich mich zu diesem Mann äußern würde, würde ich gegen mein eigenes Grundgesetzrecht laut Artikel 1 verstoßen, daher lasse ich es ;D


----------



## Yarom (15. März 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## busterbasti (15. März 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Genau das ist es sehr wahrscheinlich wurde er von den Eltern vernachlässigt ich spiel seit ca 25jahre Computerspiele und ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen Amok zu laufen
> 
> Die  sollte sich mal gedanken darum machen was sie so alles selber zeigen in Zeitungen und Tv heute gibt es im Tv Nachmittags Sendungen die zu meiner Kindheit erst ab 23 uhr im TV liefen
> 
> ...



   deinem statement kann ich mich ohne bedenken anschließen
ein kleines zitat aus dr. house:
" wenn du hufgetrampel hörst, denk an pferde, nicht an zebras!"

diese zitat verdeutlicht in amüsanter weise die starrsinnigkeit unserer gesellschaft und unseres ( ich mag es jetzt fälschlicherweise einfach mal so bezeichnen) systems 
leute werden verurteilt und durch medien( bild,Zeitungen (ja   bild steht extra, da dieses verbesserte klopapier nicht als informationsquelle zu gebrauchen ist   sagen ehemalige bild-angestellte^^) weiterhin in verruf gebracht. Ich sage nicht dass sie es nicht verdient hätten,  aber die frage was ihn eigentlich soweit gebracht hat oder dazu bewogen hat eine tat zu vollbringen, die ihm und menschen in seiner umgebung nur schaden zufügt, wird meist einfach ignoriert oder nur ohne größere bedeutung lapidar nebenbei behandelt!

das probelm sind nicht die spiele, sondern der ruf der spielern anhaftet.
ich  persönlich hab in meinem umfeld recht viele freund, viele von denen kennen mich auch als echten gamer,  aber keiner von denen würde auf die idee kommen mich deswegen zu kritisieren, da jeder von ihnen weiß, dass ich an sich trotz allem ein mehr als korrekter mensch bin. 
Ich hab mir an nem abend mal den spaß gemacht und hab mir beim weggehn mal nen clan shirt angezogen mitm esl logo drauf,   damit ne frau anzusprechen war derbs lustig, immer wenn sie auf mein shirt zu sprechen kamen und ich ihnen das erklärt hab wollten sie nicht mehr mit mir reden  weil ich =nerd= depp = aggressiv= potenzieller amokläufer!
sobald jemand als hobby pc oder videospiele angibt, sinken seine chancen kontakte zu knüpfen rapide    soweit meine erfahrung!

aber im fernsehn sehe ich talkshows  die über schläge gegen kinder, teenager schwangerschaften, sex, und und und berichten  
ich finds lustig, dass da keiner meckert, dass sich kinder das ohne probleme angucken können und auch machen!

Aber unser herr bundespräsident hat ja mal wieder n gutes statement gebracht :"darüber nachzudenken, ob wir unseren Mitmenschen immer die notwendige Aufmerksamkeit entgegenbringen".(zitat von yahoo.de:http://de.news.yahoo.com/2/20090314/tts-eltern-von-tim-k-dementieren-psychia-c1b2fc3.html )

wenigstens hat es einer der was zu sagen hat endlich mal geschafft etwas über den tellerrand zu blicken und sich mal gefragt warum menschen überhaupt anfangen zu zocken^^!

in diesem sinne 
viel spaß bei der weiteren diskussion


----------



## Anâkin-Nathrezim (15. März 2009)

Ich glaube kaum das Blizzard im Falle einer Altersbeschränkung in Deutschland auf 18, den entsprechenden Stellen großartig helfen würde die unter 18jährigen, welche bereits spielen, zu finden.

Da würde denen viel zu viel Geld durch die Finger gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fresco (15. März 2009)

Der Ammokläufer hat die Menschen bestimmt nicht verzaubert oder DOTS auf die Personen gesetzt.Außerdem 130min:Also ich spiel viel viel länger wenn Raids sind.
Leute die wegen Spiele Ammoklaufen sind eh schon nicht mehr dicht in der Birne.


----------



## busterbasti (15. März 2009)

Fresco schrieb:


> Der Ammokläufer hat die Menschen bestimmt nicht verzaubert oder DOTS auf die Personen gesetzt.Außerdem 130min:Also ich spiel viel viel länger wenn Raids sind.
> Leute die wegen Spiele Ammoklaufen sind eh schon nicht mehr dicht in der Birne.



genau das mein ich mit der engstirnigkeit der gesellschaft!^^

er mag vielleicht nicht dem normalen druchschnittstyp entsprochen haben von seiner denkweise her und selnem verständnis für dinge, aber genau hier fängt der punkt an wo sich die leute von dem thema abwenden

ich glaube nicht, dass du auch nur eine sekunde darüber nachgedacht hast, was ihn denn dazu gebracht hat " nicht mehr ganz richtig in der birne" zu sein!(ist nicht böse gemeint, liefert mir an dieser stelle aber genau das beispiel was ich im vorpost beschrieben habe!)

wenn sich die leute mal mit sowas beschäftigen und sich die hintergrüne ansehn würden , würde man sowas durch wesentlich einfachere strukturen in zukunft verhindern oder stark eingrenzen können!


----------



## Sephiras (15. März 2009)

Also das ist doch mal echt wie im Mittelalter! Damals hat man "Hexen" verbrannt, nur weil einem etwas nicht passte und ein paar hundert Jahre ist es immer noch so. Es ist ja auch zu einfach sich einen Sündenbock zu suchen und alles auf diesen zu schieben, nur weil man zu faul, engstirnig, politisch machtgeil ist und sich lieber der "Meinung  des Volkes" anschließt um bei der nächsten Wahl wieder ganz oben zu stehn. Diese ganzen Berichte über Computerspiele und die Gefahr die sie dastellen basieren größtenteils auf Halb- und Unwahrheiten, nachgeplapper von irgendwelchen Prof. Dr. Dr. IchHabKeineAhnungVonDerMaterieAberIchGebEinfachMalMeinenSenfDazu und einseitiger Berichterstattung (da können sich die Medien schon mit China die Hand geben)! Statt Computerspiele hätten auch Gewalt darstellende Filme (wenn man sich Saw usw andauernd reinzieht kommt man bestimmt viel schneller auf Amokgedanken) oder gewaltverherrlichende Musik (Gansta HipHop usw) die Sündenböcke sein können. Und genau von diese möglichen Gefahren wird nichts als Ursache erläutert. Ich selbst spiele am Wochenende auch gern mal etwas länger, da ich unter der Woche arbeiten muss. Bin ich nun ein potenzieller Amokläufer oder krankhaft Süchtiger? Genau so werden alle Zocker verallgemeinert, einfach in eine Schublade gesteckt. Man führt ein geregeltes leben, geht arbeiten, trifft sich mit Freunden usw und zock mal mehr mal weniger und schon ist man in dieser Medienpropagandamaschinerie eingegliedert als Kranker. Irgendwann wird man als zocker wie in China überwacht (hab mal gehört, das die da nur 3 Stunden am Tag WoW zocken dürfen, bzw es dann gesperrt wird). Stasi 2.0 is comming!!!

Nun hab ich endlich mal Dampf abgelassen, kann eigentlich meinen Unmut über das ganze Thema gar nicht richtig in Worte fassen, aber das tat mal gut.
Mfg Sephiras


----------



## Valkron (15. März 2009)

Hmm was ich nicht kapiere der Junge hat ja Counter Strike (Source) gespielt....
Also was hat das mit WoW zu tun ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephiras (15. März 2009)

Valkron schrieb:


> Hmm was ich nicht kapiere der Junge hat ja Counter Strike (Source) gespielt....
> Also was hat das mit WoW zu tun ???
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist einfach die verallgemeinerung der Computerspiele. Die Medien würden sogar Hello Kitty Online als Suchtgefahr darstellen! Das Volk frisst ja immer schön das was ihm vorgesetzt wird.


----------



## busterbasti (15. März 2009)

Valkron schrieb:


> Hmm was ich nicht kapiere der Junge hat ja Counter Strike (Source) gespielt....
> Also was hat das mit WoW zu tun ???
> 
> 
> ...



es geht um den spiegel artikel der am anfang vom post steht!


----------



## Valkron (15. März 2009)

busterbasti schrieb:


> es geht um den spiegel artikel der am anfang vom post steht!



Nein, wirklich?


----------



## busterbasti (15. März 2009)

Valkron schrieb:


> Nein, wirklich?


 ja wirklich   unfassbar oder^^

musst nur den artikel lesen dann weißt du was das eine mit dem anderen zutun hat^^


----------



## ramsleier (15. März 2009)

Nehmt Euch mal vor, 6 Monate lang KEIN WoW zu zocken, komplett von der Festplatte löschen und was anderes machen.

Wenn Ihr das schafft und durchzieht seid ihr nicht süchtig.


----------



## PJ Lad (15. März 2009)

Genau so habs ich gemacht @ramsleier. Das ist die einzige richtige Option, ich hab noch dazu meine cds draußen im garten vergraben, es hatt geholfen


----------



## WarViolet (15. März 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Diesen folgenden Bericht habe ich in Zusammenhang mit dem Attentat von Winnenden auf www.spiegel-online.de gefunden und möchte ihn euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> JUGENDSTUDIE
> Zehntausende Schüler sind computerspielsüchtig
> ...



Bild halt. omg


----------



## busterbasti (15. März 2009)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Nehmt Euch mal vor, 6 Monate lang KEIN WoW zu zocken, komplett von der Festplatte löschen und was anderes machen.
> 
> Wenn Ihr das schafft und durchzieht seid ihr nicht süchtig.



hab ich schon^^
waren lustige 6 monate    aber ehrlich gesagt hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zutun
sucht ist ein psychischer zustand bei videospielen kein körperlicher!
das ist ähnlich wie bei adrenalinsucht (ja  das gibts wirklich) 
nur weil man diesem zustand einige zeit nicht mehr ausgesetzt ist/war  bedeutet es noch lange nicht dass der zustand nun für immer weg is 
selbst wenn ich 10 jahre kein wow mehr spielen würde und dann wieder anfange heißt das bloß dass der zustand des spielens wieder da ist   

wenn ich allerdings aggressiv werde wenn ich vorm pc sitz  oder auf einmal unkontrolliert irgendetwas mache während ich am pc sitz   dann bin ich süchtig   
denn anders als bei anderen süchten treten die suchterscheinungen während der suchtbefriedigung und dazwischen auf!


----------



## Hammer5109 (15. März 2009)

Ich find das so lustig, Spiegel hat echt die besten Witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Jetzt mal im Ernst: Ich spiel auch mal über 130 Minuten WoW am Tag. Heist das jetzt das ich süchtig bin? Mein Notendurschnitt ist immer um die 2.0, ich kann jederzeit aufhören, (wenn ich möchte:-P), und selbst wenn ich mal ab und zu Ego-Shooter spiele, bin ich kein bisschen Aggressiv!
Also:  !Spiegel=Nonsens!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (15. März 2009)

_*Alle die sich hier über den Topic vom TE ergötzen sind im Banne von WoW.
Und somit Suchtgefährtet von diesem Spiel !*_


----------



## ReWahn (15. März 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> _*Alle die sich hier über den Topic vom TE ergötzen sind im Banne von WoW.
> Und somit Suchtgefährtet von diesem Spiel !*_



Wenn ich das AoC in deinem nick richtig deute hast du dich entweder im forum geirrt oder der sinnlose beitrag dient allein der provokation...


----------



## d3faultPlayer (15. März 2009)

das mit den killerspielen liegt meiner meinung nach am meisten an der demografischen Entwicklung Deutschlands

für ca. 55% (wenn nich noch mehr) der bevölkerung is das thema computerspiele ein buch mit sieben siegeln

aber dann die computerspiele für nen amoklauf veranwortlich zu machen ist ...

darüber, dass die jugend 3h/tag computer spielt wird lanhe hergezogen, aber darüber, was die vorherige generation früher gemacht hat wird immer schön geschwiegen (ich denke hier an Frösche aufpusten, kühe umschubsen =D, OHNE Helm motorrad fahren etc )


----------



## AoC.Virtus (15. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Wenn ich das AoC in deinem nick richtig deute hast du dich entweder im forum geirrt oder der sinnlose beitrag dient allein der provokation...



Sinnloser Beitrag, nur weil ich ein Kürzel vor meinem Nick habe, ahja.....
ps: und nein ich spiel nicht das Age of Conan ! Und jetzt setzt deine rosa Brille ab.
pss: Es ist bestätigt, das WoW ein grösseres Suchtpotential hat!


----------



## Hoshifighter (15. März 2009)

Sepas2 schrieb:


> NEIN bloss nicht! denn bitte entschuldige, aber wer einen solchen mist schreibt den sollte man nicht noch ermutigen seine verqueren und gefährlichen ansichten und meinungen weiter zu verbreiten.
> 
> 
> 
> schade eigentlich, jemandem der nietsche und kant zitiert, erklären zu müssen, das eltern die einem 17-jährigen unbeaufsichtigten zugang zu einer waffe ermöglichen,weniger in schutz als vielmehr in haft genommen werden sollten.... eine waffe kann ereignisse auslösen die unumkehrbar sind in ihren folgen und da meinst du man könne einem heranwachsendem schulbub, vielleicht sogar bekanntermassen psychisch kranken VERTRAUEN ? verzeih wenn ich ausfallend werde, aber hast du mal überlegt wie sich ein angehöriger eines der opfer fühlen muss wenn er diese scheisse lesen würde? das die nächste katastophe nur eine frage der zeit ist weil da draussen noch mindestens einer ist der zwar kant und nietsche kennt aber einem 17-jährigen mit geladener waffe vertraut ....



Ich kann auch deine Sicht der Dinge nachvollziehen. Und meine hilft den Opfern und Angehörigen tatsächlich nicht. Ich versuche solche Themen immer nüchtern zu betrachten und nicht emotional beeinflusst. Die Eltern werden es ihrem Kind garantiert nicht zugetraut haben, dass er so etwas plant. Die Sache ist da sicherlich ein bisschen verzwickt. Nach Kant wäre es sehr wohl unbedenklich die Waffe frei zugänglich zu lassen. Wenn es die Maxime des Vaters ist niemals einen Menschen zu töten, dann hat er exakt danach gehandelt, denn er konnte es dann ja wohl auch von seinem Sohn erwarten. Ich möchte eigentlich nicht darüber urteilen ob das richtig oder falsch war. Fakt ist jedoch, dass die Eltern hier in das Sündenbockschema fallen, ähnlich wie die Killerspiele. Das Vorhandensein von Waffen bzw. Killerspielen bedingt de Amoklauf. Und das ist so ja nicht korrekt. Und denkt bitte immer daran: Die Eltern des Amokläufers haben auch ein Kind verloren, dassie geliebt haben. Und dann müssen plötzlich alle auf ihnen rumhacken.



Sepas2 schrieb:


> nochmal gewaltig daneben!
> wer seine waffen nicht wegschließt trägt eine erhebliche mitschuld. denn mit murmeln oder einem holzschwert hätte es wohl kaum 15 unschuldige tote gegeben?! da wird ein kind 17 jahre lang liebevoll erzogen, umhegt mit allem was ein kindlicher geist und eine heranwachsende persönlichkeit braucht und mutiert nach dem spielen von was auch immer unbemerkt zur tickenden zeitbombe? kinderschänder,serientäter und andere schwerstkriminelle dürfen sich hinter ihrem kaputten elternhaus verstecken. das wird durchleuchtet und öffentlich gemacht - DA haben die eltern oftmalseine nicht geringe mitschuld an dem, was ihre kinder der gesellschaft angetan haben. amokläufer stellen da sicherlich keine ausnahme dar ....



Mitschuld trifft es vielleicht schon eher, aber dann müsste man auch alle Stahl- und Waffenproduktionsfirmen eine Mitschuld zugestehen. Selbst wenn die Waffen weggeschlossen wären, irgendwo in dem Haushalt muss es einen Schlüssel geben. Den nimmt er sich einfach nachts, wenn seine Eltern schlafen und plötzlich hätte er noch viel gefährlichere Waffen zur Auswahl. Und sollten die Waffen in einem Tresor weggeschlossen sein, dann hätte er sich historische Waffen bei ebay ersteigern können, die werden als weniger gefährlich eingestuft und sind frei verkäuflich (zwar erst ab 18, aber da kann man ja tricksen). Möglichkeiten gibts da genug. Und auch ohne Schusswaffen hätte er erhebliche Schäden anrichten können, indem er einfach nur Molotovcocktails oder ähnliches benutzt hätte.



Sepas2 schrieb:


> 2 dinge: 1. kompletter blödsinn und 2. DU bist KEIN SPIELER! zumindest nicht von cs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jup, ich spiele keine CS, aber ab und zu mal ne Runde UT3, sogar uncut. Ich sage bewusst Killerspiele, da dieser Begriff unglaublich dehnbar ist und die Leute zum Denken anregen sollte. Die Sache ist nur die, dass du eine eingeschränkte Sicht der Dinge hast. Du tendierst dazu zu verallgemeinern. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen und alle Amokläufer sind Ausnahmen, wäre ja schlimm wenn sie die Regel wären. Die wenigsten spielen CS professionell in Ligen oder Clans. Die meisten sind doch nur Amateure die es für den Spaß zwischendurch spielen. Die Frage ist doch warum sie es spielen. Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen. Betrachten sie es als Wettkampf oder als Simulation? Es gibt dafür unendlich viele Betrachtungsweisen, kein richtig oder falsch, kein gut und böse. Und das sollten alle, die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen, beachten, Politiker und Spieler.




Sepas2 schrieb:


> der schlüssel liegt einzig und allein in der erziehung. wer auch immer daran beteiligt ist/war darf stolz sein auf den erfolg eines menschen im späteren leben, genauso wie er eine mitschuld hat an dessen versagen.



Einzig und allein ist auch wieder nicht korrekt und verallgemeinernd. Schließlich wuchsen alle Amokläufer in wohlbehüteten, mittelständischen Verhältnissen auf. Wer nicht erzogen werden will, der wird es auch nicht. So funktioniert Pubertät. Es gibt unglaublich viele Einflussfaktoren, die sich alle unter dem Banner Gesellschaft zusammenfassen lassen. Schwerpunkte hierbei wären Familie, Umfeld, Freunde und auch Killerspiele. Beobachte dich einfach mal selbst beim Spielen. Du wirst feststellen, dass du in Euphorie ausbrichst, wenn du am Gewinnen bist und du wirst frustriert sein, wenn du am Verlieren bist.
Bist du am Verlieren, hörst du aber nicht immer sofort auf. Nein, du ziehst wutentbrannt los um wenigstens noch einmal wen zu erwischen. Spielen ist emotional. Alles was emotional ist, kann den Menschen in seinem Denken und Handeln beeinflussen.

Ich find es aber auch von dir unangebracht, das was ich verzapft habe als Mist zu bezeichnen, nur weil es nicht mit deiner Meinung konform ist. Hälst du wirklich das, was ich im Mittelteil schreibe für gefährlich und falsch? Erklär mir dann doch mal wie du das siehst, musst es hier nicht posten, du kannst es mir auch per pm senden.


----------



## PartyGirl1 (15. März 2009)

Es is völlig Schwanz, welches Spiel man spielt. Wenn bei einem selbst was im Kopf nicht stimmt, kann jedes Game süchtig machen. Das wird jetzt nur wieder alles publik gemacht wegen diesem Freak aus Winnenden.

Und was ich vor 2 Tagen im Fersehen gehört hab...da kann man sich echt nur wieder aufregen!

Zitat:" ...Killerspiele...sogenannte Ego-Shooter..."
Hallo??

Ich sag nur: Nerf Arena Blast  xD

Da sieht man wieder, dass die überhaupt keine Ahnung haben -.-


----------



## TommyPV (15. März 2009)

Hallo,


Sephiras schrieb:


> Das ist einfach die verallgemeinerung der Computerspiele. Die Medien würden sogar Hello Kitty Online als Suchtgefahr darstellen! Das Volk frisst ja immer schön das was ihm vorgesetzt wird.


Warum wohl ?
Ind USA gab es eine Forschung die ergeben hat das "Gewaltspiele" nichts mit den AmokGeschichten zu tun hat !
Diese Forschung wird in GER nicht anerkannt, warum wohl !?
Leute wie C.F. wären dann Harz4 Empfänger und Politikern gehen die Begründungen aus !
SO ist es doch schön einfach, CS auf Rechner alles KLAR !
Er hat zwar nur 3-4x im Jahr gespielt, musste aber auf Rechner weil Kult, aber EGAL,
hauptsache der Grund ist gefunden !
Gewaltspiele auf 18 - immer noch Amok
Gewaltspiele verboten - immer noch Amok
Kriesenstab, die Ausreden greifen nicht mehr !

Spiele seit Doom "killer"spiele, habe aber in meinen 47 Lenzen noch nie eine Waffe in der Hand
gehabt, DA sollten die mal an Klingel ! Aber das ja wieder Komliziert, wie soll man Graf Koks und
Konsorten nun beibringen Waffen weg, da ist doch einfacher Kindern die Spiele zu verbieten !


----------



## joszy (15. März 2009)

sind die kids spielsüchtig.... ist es falsch
gehen die kids amok laufen ist es falsch
gehen die kids auf party und saufen sich die hucke voll...ist es falsch
oder poppen sich durch die weltgeschichte... ist es auch falsch


was sollen denn die kids heutzutage machen?
sollen sie sich für das weltgeschehen interessieren? klaro... nachrichten sind spannender und da wird der tod
richtig gut in szene gesetzt.... aber da brauchen wir ja keine altersbeschränkung ;-)

oder sollten sich eltern mal mit ihren kinder beschäftigen?

in grunde genommen alles egal... wie man es auch macht... es wird immer leute geben
die meinen das ist falsch.... 

und politiker gehen immer mit guten beispiel voran..... Herr Hartz...lol


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (15. März 2009)

Wie gut die Gutachten des Herrn Pfeiffer sind hat er ja selbst im Fall Joseph bewiesen.

"Im Jahre 2000 beförderte ein Gutachten Pfeiffers maßgeblich den so genannten Joseph-Fall um den Tod des achtjährigen Joseph Kantelberg-Abdullah in der sächsischen Kleinstadt Sebnitz. Pfeiffer attestierte die Glaubhaftigkeit der Aussage der Mutter, die bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein Gehör gefunden hatte.[1] Nach dieser Aussage hätten über 200 Einwohner der Stadt zugesehen, als ihr Sohn von rechtsradikalen Jugendlichen im örtlichen Freibad im Rahmen einer so bezeichneten &#8222;Hinrichtung&#8220; ertränkt worden sei. In den nächsten Tagen übernahmen zuvorderst die Bild, aber auch viele andere Tageszeitungen das Gutachten ohne weitere Prüfung und lösten eine Welle der Entrüstung aus. Erst nach einer Woche erhärtete sich die gegenteilige Annahme, dass das Kind in Wahrheit verunglückt sei. Pfeiffers Gutachten hatte bis dahin aber weltweite publizistische Resonanz gefunden, tiefe Betroffenheit über die scheinbar noch immer virulenten rechtsradikalen Aktivitäten in Deutschland hervorgerufen und zum Empfang der Mutter durch den SPD-Vorsitzenden und Bundeskanzler Schröder geführt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lag der Unfall rund drei Jahre zurück.[2]"

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Pfeiffer

Herr Pfeiffer ist kein Kiminologe, er ist auch kein Jurist. Herr Pfeiffer ist Öffentlichkeitssüchtig gepaart mit starker Geltungssucht. Dabei trifft er Aussagen, die nicht der Debatte dienen, jedoch von starkem Aktionismus geprägt sind. Kurzum Herr Pfeiffer bildet sich viele Dinge nur ein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borandur (15. März 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Sinnloser Beitrag, nur weil ich ein Kürzel vor meinem Nick habe, ahja.....
> ps: und nein ich spiel nicht das Age of Conan ! Und jetzt setzt deine rosa Brille ab.
> pss: Es ist bestätigt, das WoW ein grösseres Suchtpotential hat!



Willst du jetzt eig nen Keks? Ich glaube alle hier wissen das WoW ein großes Suchtpotenzial hat, aber das sagt nicht das JEDER süchtig wird. Es gibt manche die sehen das noch als Spiel und nicht als das 2. Leben.

Und wenn du nicht AoC spielst, warum haste dann nen Kürzel in deinem Nick das genau darauf hindeutet?

Wenn du nichts interessantes zum Thema beitragen kannst, würde ich dir empfehlen in ein anderes Forum zu gehen oder dir n andres Hobby zu suchen. Weil deine Post's stören nur diesen Thread, indem sie grundlos provozieren.

MfG Bora


----------



## abe15 (15. März 2009)

Das ist schon wieder verallgemeinernder Stuss wie man ihn im Augenblick nurnoch liest.
Wenn ich schon höre, wie es am Mittwoch der Fall war, "Die Polizei hat im Haus des Amokläufers Killerspiele *sichergestellt*" oO

Hey Leute, der Vater dieses Geisteskranken hatte 16 Waffen im Keller, mit denen er seinen Sohn regelmäßig trainieren ließ. Im Keller hatte er sogar eine Privatschießanlage.
Der Amokläufer galt immer als Außenseiter, hatte kaum Freunde. In der Schule wurde er immer schlecht behandelt. Aber nein, die Killerspiele werden wohl schuld gewesen sein.

Kotzt mich echt an wenn ich sowas höre. Wie können Redakteure oder Politiker über unsere Hobbys urteilen ohne selbst jemals einen Computer in der Hand gehabt zu haben???
Ich habe auch noch nie einen Golfschläger in der Hand gehalten, beschuldige ich Politiker deswegen der Gewaltverherlichung nur weil sie in brutaler Manier auf wehrlose Bälle einschlagen??
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Melothil (15. März 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Der Leiter des KFN, Christian Pfeiffer, fordert daher, die Alterseinstufung für das Spiel von 12 auf 18 Jahre heraufzusetzen.[/b]


giev!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (15. März 2009)

Borandur schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt eig nen Keks? Ich glaube alle hier wissen das WoW ein großes Suchtpotenzial hat, aber das sagt nicht das JEDER süchtig wird. Es gibt manche die sehen das noch als Spiel und nicht als das 2. Leben.
> 
> Und wenn du nicht AoC spielst, warum haste dann nen Kürzel in deinem Nick das genau darauf hindeutet?
> 
> ...



- Was AoC (vor meinem Nick) bedeutet, hat hier nix zu suchen !
- des weiteren habe ich auf den TEPost geantwortet, wenn auch mit grosser schrift
- war ich auch 4jahre lang im Banne von WoW und weiß also wie das RL zurück geschraubt wird, wenn man nicht aufpasst
- und JA mein WoWACC ist gekündigt ! Trotzdem nehm ich mir das Recht herraus, andere vor WoW zu warnen !


----------



## Skullzigg (15. März 2009)

wow ist das dreckigtse spie ldas ich kenne.
dann macht es auch noch süchtig ich hoffe es wird verboten in deutschland !


----------



## abe15 (15. März 2009)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> wow ist das dreckigtse spie ldas ich kenne.
> dann macht es auch noch süchtig ich hoffe es wird verboten in deutschland !



Sagt der, der 579 Beiträge in einem Onlinespielforum geschrieben hat.
i loled


----------



## Monsterwarri (15. März 2009)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> wow ist das dreckigtse spie ldas ich kenne.
> dann macht es auch noch süchtig ich hoffe es wird verboten in deutschland !



Wenn du WoW so abgrundtief hasst dann verpiss dich verdammt nochmal aus dem Forum.
Sorry aber wenn ich so ne hirnverbrannte Scheiße lesen muss dann krieg ich echt einen Hass.


----------



## Ethalian (15. März 2009)

Natürlich ist klar, und auch bestätigt, das WoW süchtig macht. Aber was soll der ganze Mist? Ich hocke zwischen 2 und 10 Stunden am Tag vor dem Kasten und habe einen Notendurchschnitt von 2,3 auf der Realschule. Nächstes Jahr gehe ich warscheinlich auf die FOS. Also was ist so schlimm daran? Bin aktiv im Judoverein meiner Stadt und mache gerne nebenbei etwas Sport. Warum zerbrechen sich also die Leute den Kopf über das Suchtpotenzial von solchen Spielen? Klar. Bis zu nem gewissen Punkt ist jeder, der länger als 2 Stunden am PC verbringt süchtig, denn es würde JEDEN treffen, wenn er auf einmal kein WoW mehr spielen könnte. Aber genauso könnte man zu jemanden, der vllt. gerne bzw. viel strickt einfach sagen, das er es nicht mehr darf. Das würde auf das gleiche hinauskommen. Ist er deswegen süchtig? Nein. Und warum gibt es diese ganze Diskussion dann eigentlich? Damit die Verhaltensforscher etwas zu tun haben, das leicht ist. Anstatt sich damit abmühen zu müssen, den Leuten die soziale Probleme bzw. Probleme in der Familie/Freundeskreis haben zu helfen. Das ist so ziemlich der *EINZIGE* Grund warum es diesen Käse überhaupt gibt. Alles in allem ist es nur ein einfacher Witz. Und ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die deswegen 7 Seite und noch mehr diskutieren können. Denn es ist wahr, das bestimmte/ Spiele zu Gewalttaten führen, jedoch muss diese Person vorher schon einen gewissen psychischen "Schaden" gehabt haben. Denn kein normaler Mensch würde hergehen und 15 Leute mit der Waffe der Eltern exekutieren. Der Ansatzpunkt liegt nicht bei den Spielen. Nein. Er liegt in der allgemeinen Verfassung der Leute. Aber da dies ja zu schwer für manche ist (Zumindest zu schwer es zu ändern) wollen sie alles auf die Spiele abschieben. Für mich ist das ganze sinnloser Müll.


----------



## Seawater (15. März 2009)

Also ich sitze berufsbedingt 8 Stunden am Tag vorm PC. Und wenn ich heimkomme, zocke ich meist ein wenig WoW um zu entspannen. 

Da bin ich ja nach dieser Studie, ganz oben mit dabei oO

Muss meinen Job kündigen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secretraven (15. März 2009)

logisch das die Medien jetzt sowas auspacken. Aufgrund des Amoklaufes wird jetzt ein Sündenbock gesucht. 

Na und ratet mal was ein guter Sündenbock ist, der ein Großteil der konservativen, uninformierten und vor eingenommen Bevölkerung für realistisch hält ? 
Genau auf Computerspielen kann man immer gut drauf rumhacken und viele stimmen dem zu, weil Computerspiele für sie "fremd" und ohnehin "böse" sind. 

Im Prinzip wollen das doch die meißten hören. Computerspiele = böse.


----------



## Borandur (15. März 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> - Was AoC (vor meinem Nick) bedeutet, hat hier nix zu suchen !
> - des weiteren habe ich auf den TEPost geantwortet, wenn auch mit grosser schrift
> - war ich auch 4jahre lang im Banne von WoW und weiß also wie das RL zurück geschraubt wird, wenn man nicht aufpasst
> - und JA mein WoWACC ist gekündigt ! Trotzdem nehm ich mir das Recht herraus, andere vor WoW zu warnen !



Na dann .... danke das du uns drauf hingewiesen hast. Wir haben echt nicht gewusst das WoW süchtig macht.


----------



## Visssion (15. März 2009)

Ich denk mir auch solange arbeitstechnisch alles klappt, und im privatleben (freunde usw.) auch alles i.o. ist, wo ist dann das problem?

Diese kack studien sind eh alle fürn arsch...


----------



## Lognir (15. März 2009)

> Der Leiter des KFN, Christian Pfeiffer, fordert daher, die Alterseinstufung für das Spiel von 12 auf 18 Jahre heraufzusetzen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schon alleine wegen den name Christan Pfeiffer glaube ich kein wort von den Bericht,
Dieser Typ hat doch keine Ahnung von Computerspiele


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. März 2009)

natürlich werden wieder de spiele schuldig gemacht ncit der mensch das spielt verdreht ja das gehirn,das spiel macht die leute psychisch krank nicht das umfeld es gibt ja nicht millionen anderer leute die so spiele spielen und nicht amok gelaufen sind wobei amok laufen das richtige wort ist denn es wurde ja vorher nicht angekündigt war so ganz spontan von de ganzen leuten 



diese "Experten" sollten sich damit mal vielleicht mal ein oder zwei wochen beschäftigen bevor sie überhaupt den mund aufmachen udn irgendwelchen-ich sags mal höflich- "aa" labern


P.S.:wert rschtschreibfeler findet;darfse belten


----------



## Flatrian (15. März 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> P.S.:wert rschtschreibfeler findet;darfse belten



Nein danke. Ich wüsste gar nicht, wohin damit *g*


----------



## Oolie (15. März 2009)

Zu dem Thema und der Diskussion über Spiele als Grund zur Verrohung/Förderung der Gewaltbereitschaft kann man eigentlich nur eins sagen: "It takes one to know one..." oder auch "Wer sich den Schuh anzieht."

Es wird mal wieder ausser acht gelassen das ein intaktes Sozialleben sehr wichtig ist. Wer sich in fremde Welten flüchtet hat ein Problem, das er nicht lösen kann. Da hilft es überhaupt nicht das Suchtmittel zu verteufeln. Man sollte lieber mal im Umfeld der Leute schauen, obs da nicht irgendwo hapert, z.B. an der Aufmerksamkeit der Eltern oder dem wachsenden Druck innerhalb von Cliquen, Schulen und Freundeskreisen.


----------



## Smoleface (15. März 2009)

Ist ja alles richtig und korrekt was da steht.


----------



## Sepas2 (16. März 2009)

> Ich find es aber auch von dir unangebracht, das was ich verzapft habe als Mist zu bezeichnen, nur weil es nicht mit deiner Meinung konform ist. Hälst du wirklich das, was ich im Mittelteil schreibe für gefährlich und falsch? Erklär mir dann doch mal wie du das siehst, musst es hier nicht posten, du kannst es mir auch per pm senden.


lediglich das von mir zitierte, sind jene passagen die ich als "mist" verstanden wissen möchte. nicht der rest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sicher ist es unangebracht und auch nicht sonderlich höflich meinerseits, aber ich wollte unmissverständlich deutlich machen was ich davon halte, im zusammenhang mit scharfen waffen von "Vertrauen" zu reden bei personen die es im nachhinein nicht verdient haben. wenn das eigene kind probleme hat, totunglücklich ist, dann sieht man das! am gang ,dem appetit, dem ändern von gewohnheiten,der stimme ... es muss nur auch jemand bereit sein hinzuschauen und hinzuhören! Und JA! auch die eltern des 15-fachen mörders haben einen angehörigen verloren - erschossen mit der waffe vom eigenen vater  ....... die unverschlossen rumlag. ich finde schon das ich das recht nüchtern sehe.

deinen mittelteil lies ich unreflektiert weil das durchaus denkbar ist das es so sein kann - aber nicht zwingenderweise sein muss. ich sehe da einiges völlig anders!
thema mobbing: mobbing am arbeitsplatz führt in diesem unseren lande mit jedem jahr zu mehr aufenthalten in offenen wie geschlossenen psychatrischen einrichtungen!


> Wenn die Psyche angeknackst ist durch ständiges Schikanieren und Nicht-Beachten, die Betonung liegt auf ständig, versucht man natürlich auch permanent Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen. Man vollbringt etwas, das man selbst für großartig hält und niemand nimmt davon Kenntnis. Also schlussfolgert man, dass es noch nicht großartig genug war. Also muss man sich steigern. Nur ist nach oben nicht unbegrenzt Luft und der Mensch ist nicht unendlich belastbar. Irgendwann versteht man die Welt nicht mehr. Man zieht durch die Welt und alles rauscht an einem vorbei. Nichts was man tut ist noch von Bedeutung.
> Nichts was jemand sagt, ist noch von Bedeutung. Ist dieses Stadium erreicht, hilft auch psychologische Betreung nicht mehr. Anschluss finden geht nicht mehr, man hat zu viel verpasst. Sowieso würden sich sowieso alle nur lustig machen. Sind doch alle gleich. Also Schlussstrich ziehen. Würde nur leider niemand merken, wenn ich nicht mehr da wäre. Also verabschiede ich mich mit einem Paukenschlag und verschaffe mir einmal im Leben Respekt!


du beschreibt ganz genau das was unter mobbing zu verstehen ist! ob nun in der schule oder am arbeitsplatz allein das alter unterscheidet sich!bei geschätzten mehreren zehntausend schweren fällen von mobbing im jahr MÜSSTE es einfach pro jahr einige amokläufe in deutschen firmen geben?! gibt es aber nicht! warum ? warum sollte jemand der auf arbeit wie scheisse behandelt wird, für 8 stunden harte arbeit vllt noch nichteinmal genug geld bekommt um ohne finanzielle hilfe vom staat zu leben und der in einem alter ist, das keine hoffnung auf eine verbesserung der lage zulässt, nicht wesentlich öfter durchdrehen als teenager die noch alles vor sich haben und eigentlich noch gar nicht wissen wie mies die welt ist , die sie da draußen erwartet ? 

meine theorie dazu ist, das es nichts damit zu tun hat was die menschen spielen. denn "gewaltspiele" gibt es seit tausenden von jahren. nur sind die mal mehr (schach) und mal weniger (cowboy und indianer) abstrakt in der "darstellung" der gewalt. geändert haben sich allein die wertevorstellungen in der gesellschaft und schwerpunkte in der erziehung und bildung. und da "ältere" gemobbte noch anders erzogen wurden als die jüngeren, gibt es auch mehr tote auf dem schulhof als in der firma. ob ich recht habe, wird die nahe zukunft zeigen. wenn die potentiell gefährlichen anfangen zu arbeiten .......  wie gesagt : meine theorie!


achja: sry das ich nietzsche falsch geschrieben habe! mein lieblingsautor ist mehr Markus Heitz <-- den schreib ich auch auf anhieb richtig


----------



## Ruediger (16. März 2009)

es wird jedes quartal einmal aufgetischt ist normal weil manche eltern es halt einfach nicht merken


----------



## Machat (16. März 2009)

"_Scheinbar ist recherchieren heutzutage uncool. Schlimm genug, bei Wikipedia abzuschreiben, aber hier? Grundgütiger._" - Admin von Krautchan.

Kein Wort kann besser ausdrücken was ich von den deutschen Massenmedien heute halte. Wir, die soo bösen Leute die sich besser mit dem Internet auskennen als die alten Leute denen dieser Kram viel zu suspekt erscheint. Wie wird man heute Journalist, Polizeimensch oder Professor für Pseudo-Wissenschaften oder Diktator und ist damit erfolgreich? RICHTIG! Wir präsentieren den Menschen einen Sündenbock. Erfurt, Emsdetten und jetzt verdammt nahe in meiner Gegend, Winnenden. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich trauer mit. Für jeden Menschen der eines solchen unnötigen Todes sterben musste. Aber muss man den wirklich 24/7 zeigen wie es den Leuten im Dorf geht? Ist das nicht fast schon voyeuristisch? Wir wissen dass sie trauern, wir haben sie gesehen und hatten vielleicht auch Tränen in den Augen. Aber wieso belagern sämtliche TV-Teams die arme Ortschaft? 

"Geil! Hammerstory!"
"Aber Chef, ist das nicht ein wenig pervers die Leute nicht eine Sekunde in Ruhe zu lassen?" 
"Das ist mir doch schnuppe! Geld stinkt nicht!" 

Die Unterstellung hört sich für euch grausam an? Tja, dann tut es mir leid. Ich habe keine andere Erklärung für das penetrante Live-Übertragen. RTL und co haben Mitleid? Das ist einfach nur eine schnelle Mark mit dem dummen Mensch gemacht!

Und der Täter... nicht nur hat er die ganzen Menschen umgebracht, nein, er war so ein dummes Arschloch dass wir uns wieder Wochen und Monate lang diese "Killerspiele verbieten" Debatten anhören müssen, in welchen dann in WoW auf einmal mit Splitterbomben geschmissen wird. Ich hab auch keine Lust mehr... So oft den Lehrern zu verstehen gegeben wieso Spiele nicht töten können, zu oft mich mit meinen Freunden über die feisten Politiker aufgeregt,  zu selten von Menschen über 40 verstanden.

achja, gut dass unsere Wissenschaftler nicht drauf kommen in einem perfekten Beispiel für eine Spielecommunity nachzuschauen. Warscheinlich wären sie auch zum googlen zu blöd. 3 -4 Stunden täglich ist garnichts, das wissen wir alle. An Regentagen an welchen man wirklich nichts machen kann werden daraus auch schon öfter mal 12 - 23 Stunden, Schule her oder hin! Gefährlich? Nein! Hobby? Ohja! Das einzig gefährliche ist diese falsche Propaganda ich könnte mich wieder.... *zusammenreiß*

Nungut. Achso, an alle potentiellen Amokläuifer da draußen die irgendwas mit buffed zu tun haben: Lasst den Mist! Das bringt euch nur um und macht uns das Leben schwer! Wollt ihr ein Arschloch sein? Dann zockt ein Rogue hoch und roxxort im Strangle Lowies, bitte!

Es gibt immernoch zu wenig Psychologen an deutschen Schulen, immernoch Eltern denen es einfach mal scheißegal ist was die Kinder machen weil selber keine Zeit. Aber das wird nur am Rande thematisiert. Das Internet ist es. Gott! Wann wird meine Generation endlich Deutschland regieren?


----------



## Minastry (16. März 2009)

Machat ich pack dir da einfach mal eben ein kleines /sign hinter ok? 

Ok 

/SIGN


----------



## Askaril (16. März 2009)

Die Studie kommt jetzt nicht wirklich überraschend ^^


----------



## Silanas (16. März 2009)

Mir liegt etwas sehr auf dem Herzen, was in meiner realen Umgebung relativ schwierig zu diskutieren ist:

In meinem Arbeitsfeld befinden sich "ältere Menschen", die sich mit dem Thema Computerspiele nicht auseinander gesetzt haben und denen es sehr schwierig ist zu zeigen oder darauf aufmerksam zu machen, welchen Sinn oder Unsinn Computerspiele haben....

Diese, ich nenne sie mal "Bekannten", haben alteingetragene Werte (in der Natur spielen, keine Handynutzung, xxxleben als Vorraussetzung für eine Ehe "wenn Mann will, muß Frau bereit sein = Ehepflichten"), welche mit der modernen Gesellschaft nicht mehr zu vereinbaren sind....

Leider gehören diese Bekannten zu dem en gros der Bevölkerung unserer WELT....

Und in diesem Punkt kommen wieder die Medien zum Einsatz:

Bestes Beispiel:

BILD Zeitung.... Bayerns Politik... Medienwirksamkeit...

Es geschieht etwas, niemand kennt eine Antwort, keiner kann es sich erklären.... dann schiebt man es halt auf Pornos, Internet, Filme und Spiele....

Tagesschauund heute zeigt unzensiert, was Al Kaida tut.... Stundenlang konnte man beobachten, wie das World Trade Center zusammenbricht (ich war einer der Fernsehzuschauer und ich erinnere mich an Menschen, die aus dem Fenster sprangen), man kann sehen, wie Menschenmassen im Israel gegenseitig aufeinander einschlagen und die Bilder, (wenn sich wer erinnern kann) das auf RTL und NTV stundenlang der Angriffsstart in Erwartung des Angriffs von den USA auf den Irak gestartet hat, damit Saddam gefangen und das Volk Israels "befreit" wird, gehen mir und vielleicht auch denen, die die Bilder noch kennen, kaum aus dem Kopf.

Und wenn sich niemand mehr daran erinnert.... Nun heißt es "Killerspiele"....

Stichwort: Killerspiele

Ich stehe dazu, ich spiele seit 16 Jahren (!!!)....Computerspiele, Lernspiele, Wirtschafts..... Nee, das gibt es ja alles nicht.... Naja, auch Killerspiele!!!

Definition laut Bayerns Politik: Spiele, in denen Gewalt angewendet oder dargestellt wird....

*schulterzuck* (vermutlich auch von neutralen Richtern, Staatsanwälten und Verteidigern"....

Super Mario World:
1. Man springt Menschen auf den Kopf und sie hinterlassen Münzen, die man braucht, um die Punktewertung am Ende des Levels zu erreichen
2. Man fliegt mit einem Flugzeug herum und schießt andere Flugzeuge ab, in denen Menschen sitzen
3. Man fährt mit einemU-Boot herum und schießt andere U-Boote ab, in denen ebenfals Menschen sitzen

Far Cry: (okay, etwas heikler, aber nicht ohne Grund AB 18!!!)
1. Tarnen, aufklären und wenn nötig sich verteidigen (in den USA fallen zwei Punkte weg im realen Leben bei Schutz des Grundbesitzes!)
2. Es geht NICHT darum, alle zu töten, sondern möglichste unendeckt seine Mission zu erfüllen
3. Nicht das Töten der virtuellen Menschenfiguren steht im Vordergrund, sondern das Erreichen des Spieleziels (wenn ich mich recht erinnere: Ein verrückter Professor und seine als Biowaffen ausgerichteten Genmanipulationen auslöschen) stehen im Vordergrund

Counterstrike:
Es tut mir wirklich leid, das ich dieses Spiel anspreche, es tut mir so leid um die ESPL....
1. Es ist noch nicht lange her, das in einem Gerichtsverfahren festgestellt wurde, das DIESES "!!!SPIEL!!!" eine Grundlage ist, um sich gegeneinander zu messen.... Das es ein moderner Sport ist....
Wenn die Medien !!!FALSCH!!! verbreiten, das dieser persönlich fehlgeleitete Mensch seine Schule !!!zu Übungszwecken!!! in Counterstrike nachgebaut hat... (Erwiesenermaßen ist es so, das Herr Steinhäuser nicht einmal einen Internetanschluß besaß und ebenfalls KEIN Counterstrike) zeugt nur von der Auflagenbesessenheit der Verlage...
2. Counterstrike Spieler schalten Blueffekte im Normalfall aus (wegen besserer Leistung des Systems.... Sinn des Spieles: Punkte erreichen und NICHT, sich am Blut zu ergötzen)
3. WELTWEIT gibt es Counterstrike Turniere, Weltmeisterschaften, Europameisterschaften.... Und in diesen Veranstaltungen von mehreren tausend Spielern werden die Fähigkeiten und das Zusammenspiel der Gruppen bejubelt, aber gewiss nicht die toten Menschenpixel, welche auf dem Bildschirm liegen...

*Tetris:*
Ja, das nehme ich mir nun raus, es ist ein Spiel... Und es wird Gewalt angewendet... (MEDIENWIRKSAM... Lest und Versteht es) Ich beweise es Euch:

1. Konzentriert wird eine Mauer aufgebaut, man nimmt nichts mehr aus der Umwelt wahr, wenn man in dieses Spiel vertieft ist...
2. Nach einigen Fehlwahlen des GameBoys bekommt man erhöhte Herschlagfrequenz und die Augen huschen nervös zu dem nächsten Stein, der Punktezahl, dem Level und dem schon vorhandenen Mauerstück hin und her.... Man wird nervös...
3.Man bekommt den geraden Stein, erleichtert baut man ihn korrekt ein und reisst das Mauerstück ein, damit man das nächste Hindernis überwinden und "einreissen" kann....

Ich weiß, Tetris ist ein in den meisten Augen simples und zu triviales Beispiel, um Gewalt in Computerspielen zu erklären, aber:

Das ist auch die Definition eines

Killerspiele...

Killerspiele verbieten... Das ist die Hauptaussage der Medien im Jetzt, war es in der Vergangenheit und in Zukunft wird es wohl ebenfalls so sein...

Niemand kann sie definieren, niemand will es aber sie sind Schuld..... Computerspiele, Gewaltvideos, Pornos....

Man nennt diese drei Gebiete neutralbetrachtet:

Die neuen Medien

Und mit eben diesen kommt kaum jemand in unserer Gesellschaft zurecht...

Ich bitte um Verzeihung,ich hoffe,es hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht, diesen Post bis zum Ende zu lesen, auch wenn er sehr verwirrend ist.... Das gebe ich zu.... Ich könnte auch noch ein wenig oder viel mehr schreiben, aber dazu fehlt mir gerade die Kraft....

Von MIR ein ganz einfaches Fazit:

Wenn man die Antwort auf das Warum nicht kennt, sagt man einfach, die Computerspiele sind Schuld.... Verantwortung wird kleingeschrieben,denn dann hat sie niemand: Eltern und Freunde könnten kontrollieren:

WAS
WIE LANGE
WIESO

gespielt wird...


*traurigguck*

Die Masse glaubt den Medien und.... versteht es nicht, aber sie haben einen Grund.... (um sich der Verantwortung zu entziehen)

Verbietet Computer!!! Verbietet Internet!!! Verbietet Fernsehen!!!

....schmeißt alles Moderne auf der Welt auf den Scheiterhaufen und verbrennt es....

Lasst uns in der Steinzeit neu anfangen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Ich bin 30 Jahre alt, Gastwirt und überzeugter Computerspielespieler !!!


----------



## Shaxul (16. März 2009)

@Silanas: Du vergleichst Tetris und Super mario World mit Spielen, in denen man in nahezu fotorealistischer Grafik mit vollautomatischen Waffen um sich ballert? Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein.


----------



## Silanas (16. März 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @Silanas: Du vergleichst Tetris und Super mario World mit Spielen, in denen man in nahezu fotorealistischer Grafik mit vollautomatischen Waffen um sich ballert? Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein.



Das ist aber leider die Politik der Medien...

Nach Erfurt wurde in Bild ein Foto mit einem 5 oder 6 jährigen gezeigt, der laut dem Bilduntertitel Counterstrike spielt....

Gezeigt wurde auf dem Bild ein Spiel, das in Deutschland verboten ist....

Um eines bitte klarzustellen:

Mit der Medienpolitik dieses leider (und hoffentlich NOCH) ungeklärten Amoklaufs wird eindeutig der Grund auf die Spiele, Pornos und Filme verhärtet...

Die Opfer .... Jedes von Ihnen wird nun namendlich genannt.... Ich persönlich habe Schmerzen dabei, es tut mir weh, das diese Menschen durch die Hand eines anderen Menschen sterben mußten...

Wenn er sich einfach sich selbst das Leben genommen hätte, würde niemand darüber reden.... Aber er hat 15 Mädchen getötet.... Und damit ist er leider... LEIDER !!! zu einen berühmtenMenschen geworden .....

Emstetten(!?)... Erfurt, Columbine....

Aber um die Verantwortung und Aufsichtspflicht der ELTERN wird nicht diskutiert... Nur Spiele, Internet und Gewalt..... Das der Vater seine Aufsichtspflicht verletzt hat (Waffensicherung), sich seiner Verantwortung (Zeit und Verständnis für sein Kind) entzieht und das die Familie sich einen Anwalt sucht, der widersprechende Angaben macht und verzweifelte Anklagen verfasst.... *schulterzuck*

Ich habe Tetris bewußt verglichen mit "photorealistischen Spielen", weil das der momentanen Medienpolitik entspricht....

Und wenn Du genau liest, geht es um den Begriff "Killerspiele".... Ein Begriff, den niemand definiert, definieren kann und von Bayerns Politik als eben solches definiert wird:

Spiele, in denen Gewalt angewendet oder dargestellt wird....

Ist Mauern einreißen nicht auch Gewalt?

Noch einmal:

Ich beziehe meine Meinung auf die Medienpolitik, deren Fehler und dem Angriff UNSERER Spielergemeinschaft!!!


----------



## Bummrar (16. März 2009)

öh..sry wenn ich da was nich peile aber was hat das "suchtspiel nummer 1 wow" mit dem attentat zu tun?


----------



## Silanas (16. März 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> öh..sry wenn ich da was nich peile aber was hat das "suchtspiel nummer 1 wow" mit dem attentat zu tun?



Wow wurde leider von den öffentlich rechtlichen als Alibi benutzt, um ein Suchtpotenziel von Spielen darzustellen....

Medienwirksam wird es natürlich nur wenig genannt, aber es sei die erste Stufe zur

Internetsucht
Spielesucht..

Den Rest des Weges, der momentan verbreitet wird, dürft ihr gern selbst betrachten....

Ich stehe zu meiner Meinung,i ch will nur viele auf die fragliche Medienpolitik hinweisen und ich hoffe, nur einige wenige denken darüber nach.... Anstatt zu denken:

Naja, ist halt passiert....

Wer laut wird (Zeitungen und Fernsehen), weiß nicht mehr weiter..... Das ist ein altes Sprichwort und das ist wahr....

Wir Spieler und der eine, der offensichtlich kein Vertrauen und keinen Kontakt zur Familie hatte, dem dürfen wir Spieler (wer wow spielt, spielt auch anderes) verdanken, das wir momentan die schwarzen Schafe sind....


----------



## Thebambam (16. März 2009)

Naja in der Schweiz heissts das selbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.20min.ch/news/wissen/story/24511947


----------



## Pacster (16. März 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @Silanas: Du vergleichst Tetris und Super mario World mit Spielen, in denen man in nahezu fotorealistischer Grafik mit vollautomatischen Waffen um sich ballert? Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein.



Naja gut...man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen das die Waffen, die wir tagtäglich in der Tagesschau sehen noch echter ausschauen....und das diese Täter Nachahmungstäter sind, die sich die Berichterstattung zu diesem Thema genüßlich reingezogen und an der Vorstellung aufgegeilt haben sowas auch mal zu machen und so in die Nachrichten zu kommen. Seit Littleton haben sicher die berichterstattenden Medien(neben direktem Umfeld der Täter)den Löwenanteil daran das sowas immer wieder passiert. Diese Phantasie wird dann vielleicht in Computerspielen immer wieder durchgespielt und sich abreagiert...das wars dann aber auch. Das letztliche Rüstzeug kriegen die Täter dann im Schützen- oder Jagdverein(mit der Maus lernt man nämlich nicht schießen).

Ich frage mich wie es sich eigentlich auf solche Phantasien bei CS auswirkt wenn man ständig stirbt(und das kommt ja bei CounterStrike relativ häufig vor) bzw. die Gegner einfach in der nächsten Runde wieder leben. Das muss doch für jemanden auf nem Mordtrip ziemlich frustrierend sein....


----------



## Silanas (16. März 2009)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Naja in der Schweiz heissts das selbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das ist ja das Problem....

Alle hacken auf uns Spielern rum..... Auf der Spielesucht...

Ich habe eben einen Bericht gesehen (I-Net-Übertragung) in denen ältere (50+ Jahre) den jungen (25 vielleicht) in einer Diskussion gegenübergesetzt wurden....

Es wurde vom Moderator auf counterstrike angesprochen und das alte Thema kamimmer wieder zurück,nur, welche Hintergründe dieses Spiel in dem Sinne eigendlich hat, wurde begraben....

Von uns weiß es nahezu jeder, denke ich.... Aber die Medien stutzen diese Dialoge entweder zurecht oder die älteren lassen (oder wollen) sich nicht überzeugen lassen....


----------



## Shaxul (16. März 2009)

Silanas schrieb:


> Aber um die Verantwortung und Aufsichtspflicht der ELTERN wird nicht diskutiert... Nur Spiele, Internet und Gewalt..... Das der Vater seine Aufsichtspflicht verletzt hat (Waffensicherung), sich seiner Verantwortung (Zeit und Verständnis für sein Kind) entzieht und das die Familie sich einen Anwalt sucht, der widersprechende Angaben macht und verzweifelte Anklagen verfasst.... *schulterzuck*
> 
> Ich habe Tetris bewußt verglichen mit "photorealistischen Spielen", weil das der momentanen Medienpolitik entspricht....
> Ich beziehe meine Meinung auf die Medienpolitik, deren Fehler und dem Angriff UNSERER Spielergemeinschaft!!!



Sehr guter Punkt, dann habe ich deinen Post falsch interpretiert und muss mich dafür entschuldigen. Der Debatte über die Verantwortung der Eltern für ihre Kinder gehört mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.

Hier ein (wie ich finde) stellenweise recht guter Artikel auf spiegel.de: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaf...,613181,00.html


@Pacster: Da möchte ich mir eigentlich gar kein endgültiges Urteil drüber bilden. Mein erster Kommentar zu Silanas' Post bezog sich lediglich auf den imo hinkenden Vergleich Mario/Tetris vs. CS/Farcry.



Gruß, Shaxul


----------



## Silanas (16. März 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Sehr guter Punkt, dann habe ich deinen Post falsch interpretiert und muss mich dafür entschuldigen. Der Debatte über die Verantwortung der Eltern für ihre Kinder gehört mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.
> 
> Hier ein (wie ich finde) stellenweise recht guter Artikel auf spiegel.de: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaf...,613181,00.html
> 
> ...



Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dasmein Post sehr lang ist und wer sich die Mühe macht,denselben zu Ende zu lesen, mich vielleicht mißversteht....

Deinen Link finde ich sehr gut, er zeigt in gewisssen grundlegenden Dingen das, was ich mit meiner Meinung zu verdeutlichen versuche:

Die Schuld liegt nicht "nur" bei den Spielen....

Und aber leider versuchen genau das die Medien zu verwirklichen....

Umsich MEINER Meinung nach der Verantwortung zu entziehen, die Eltern,Lehrer, Freundeoder alle anderen aus dem normalen Leben zu entziehen versuchen....

Finanzlage der Eltern durch Zeit haben für das Kind mal Taschengeld für das Kind = Kind ist zufrieden....

x                                :                    y                    *              x+10%               =  unkontrollierbar

ähm.... Gerade ausgedacht, aber so ist es doch....


----------



## Pacster (16. März 2009)

Sepas2 schrieb:


> du beschreibt ganz genau das was unter mobbing zu verstehen ist! ob nun in der schule oder am arbeitsplatz allein das alter unterscheidet sich!bei geschätzten mehreren zehntausend schweren fällen von mobbing im jahr MÜSSTE es einfach pro jahr einige amokläufe in deutschen firmen geben?! gibt es aber nicht! warum ? warum sollte jemand der auf arbeit wie scheisse behandelt wird, für 8 stunden harte arbeit vllt noch nichteinmal genug geld bekommt um ohne finanzielle hilfe vom staat zu leben und der in einem alter ist, das keine hoffnung auf eine verbesserung der lage zulässt, nicht wesentlich öfter durchdrehen als teenager die noch alles vor sich haben und eigentlich noch gar nicht wissen wie mies die welt ist , die sie da draußen erwartet ?




Weil Erwachsene nicht so sehr zu Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei neigen und auch nicht so idealistisch/motiviert sind wie Jugendliche. Die Fallhöhe ist einfach größer. Da geht dann bei Jugendlichen immer direkt eine Welt unter wenn ein Traum platzt(deshalb gibt es da ja auch eine relativ hohe Selbstmordrate). Hinzu kommt mangelnde Erfahrung darin wie man mit solchen Situationen umgeht.
Außerdem haben viele Erwachsene halt noch Verantwortung für andere Menschen. Deshalb findest du bei Erwachsenen auch eher die Alternative das sie ihre ganze Familie auslöschen(was naturgemäß nur eine handvoll Menschen sind) wenn sie ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren als das sie in die Firma fahren und dort alle killen. Wenn sie nämlich sowas in der Firma machen, bleiben die Kinder zurück und müssten ein Leben lang darunter leiden. Da bringt man sie doch besser um(so bescheuert diese Logik auch ist).
Auch kanns daran liegen das Jugendliche eher andere dafür verantworlich machen wenn sie versagen weil sie sich selbst noch als unschuldige Kinder sehen, deren Leben ja von den Eltern und der Schule kontrolliert bzw. verpfuscht wird/wurde. Also wird sich am Schuldigen gerächt. Erwachsene hingegen erleben den Bruch in der Karriereleiter eher als persönliches Versagen(egal wie sauer sie auf den Chef sind).....und haben dann die größte Angst davor in den Augen der Menschen, die ihnen am meisten bedeuten, als Versager dazustehen. Also werden genau diese umgebracht weil sie auch den größten emotionalen Druck darstellen(und es wird dann vor sich selbst damit begründet das diese Menschen ohne einen selbst ohnehin kein vernünftiges Leben führen könnten).

Häufig scheitern die Jugendlichen ja dann auch genau an dem Punkt wo sie eben anfangen zu erkennen, wie mies die Welt in Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## blooooooody (16. März 2009)

ma echt ne dumme frage... interessiert das eigentlich wer was die schreiben???

ich meine ja nur es wird immer erwähnt wie scheisse die spiele sind... und das wissen auch alle und trozdem ignoeriert man das...

oft frage ich mich ob die nicht noch werbung machen... vorallem für WoW... es spielen viele leute und darum muss es ja gut sein ^^'

einen kleinen tipp: lasst euch nie testen ob ihr süchtig seit, da kommt nur scheisse raus!!!!

solche themen wird es weiterhin geben und freue mich schon über neue Witzen und Jokes von denn Medien... oft frage ich mich ob die deutschen Politiker nicht andere Probleme haben???


----------



## tortiman (16. März 2009)

Ich spiele selbst WOW aber mal ganz ehrlich... vielleicht ist es wirklich besser dieses Spiel ab 18 raus zu geben. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Jugendliche es gibt wo tatsächlich die schulischen Leistungen rapide nachlassen weil den ganzen Tag nur noch WOW gespielt wird.

Dieses und alle anderen MMORPG haben dieses Suchtpotenzial was ja auch vom Hersteller gewollt ist (sonst würden alle nach wenigen Wochen aufhören).

Es geht hier auch gar nicht um die, die abends mal 2-3 Stunden spielen sondern um die, die den Schulranzen in die Ecke schmeissen und sofort den Rechner anmachen und ihn vor dem frühen Morgen nicht mehr aus machen. Das sind nicht wenige und genau diese gilt es zu schützen.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung

Gruß


----------



## Pacster (16. März 2009)

tortiman schrieb:


> Ich spiele selbst WOW aber mal ganz ehrlich... vielleicht ist es wirklich besser dieses Spiel ab 18 raus zu geben. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Jugendliche es gibt wo tatsächlich die schulischen Leistungen rapide nachlassen weil den ganzen Tag nur noch WOW gespielt wird.
> 
> Dieses und alle anderen MMORPG haben dieses Suchtpotenzial was ja auch vom Hersteller gewollt ist (sonst würden alle nach wenigen Wochen aufhören).
> 
> ...




Das gab es doch aber schon immer. Früher wars der Fussballverein, der Fernseher, die 1. Freundin oder die Kneipe um die Ecke. Ab der Pubertät nutzen viele Jugendliche halt jede Gelegenheit um sich um die Hausaufgabe so lange wie möglich zu drücken.


----------



## Fahak (16. März 2009)

So jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu worte also ich habe mein Abschluss referat über "machen Killerspiele agressiv" gehalten naja und wir hatten da eine interessante harvard studie die belegt hatte das jetzt nich nur killerspiele im allgemeinen spiele die man mit anderen leuten zockt das sozialverhalten stärken und sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also im prinzip is das was sie über spiele schreiben totaler unsinn.

hier ist der Link zu der studie:

http://www.gulli.com/news/harvard-universi...ele-2008-05-04/


----------



## Starfros (16. März 2009)

Laut der DHS gibt es in Deutschland rund 9,3 Millionen Menschen, die einen riskanten Alkoholkonsum betreiben. Der riskante Konsum definiert sich bei Männern durch 30 bis 60 Gramm reinen Alkohol pro Tag, bei Frauen durch 20 bis 40 Gramm pro Tag.

Zu dieser enorm großen Zahl kommt die Gruppe derer, die einen schädlichen Gebrauch betreibt. Sie liegt bei rund 2,8 Millionen Menschen. Diese Art des Alkoholmissbrauchs bedeutet für Männer den Konsum von 60 bis 120 Gramm reinen Alkohol pro Tag, für Frauen von 40 bis 80 Gramm.

Als alkoholabhängig gelten 1,6 Millionen Deutsche der Altersgruppe 18 bis 69 Jahre. Bei diesem so genannten Hochkonsum nehmen Männer täglich über 120 Gramm und Frauen über 80 Gramm Reinalkohol zu sich.

Zur Verdeutlichung: ein Glas Bier (0,33 Liter) enthält durchschnittlich 13 Gramm reinen Alkohol, ein Glas Wein (0,21 Liter) rund 16 Gramm und ein Glas Whisky (0,02 Liter) rund sieben Gramm. Konsumiert ein Mann somit einen Liter Bier pro Tag, liegt er hiermit in der Kategorie „riskanter Konsum“. 

Jedes Jahr werden rund 238.000 Straftaten in Deutschland unter Alkoholeinfluss begangen. Etwa neun Prozent aller Verkehrsunfälle mit Personenschäden hängen mit Alkoholkonsum zusammen. Rund drei bis fünf Millionen Menschen sind als Angehörige von Alkoholabhängigen mit betroffen.

Jedes Jahr sterben rund 42.000 Menschen an den Folgen ihres Alkoholkonsums.




und nu ?


----------



## Pacster (16. März 2009)

Fahak schrieb:


> So jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu worte also ich habe mein Abschluss referat über "machen Killerspiele agressiv" gehalten naja und wir hatten da eine interessante harvard studie die belegt hatte das jetzt nich nur killerspiele im allgemeinen spiele die man mit anderen leuten zockt das sozialverhalten stärken und sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das gilt für psychisch gesunde Menschen. Einem psychisch Gesunden kannst du eh medial vorsetzen was du willst und er knallt nicht plötzlich durch. Die Frage ist wie sich solche Dinge auf Leute auswirken, die eh schon einen heftigen Knacks weg haben(z.b. durch jahrelangen Druck oder jahrelanges Mobbing). Da ist dann vermutlich jedes Medium was entweder aggressiv macht(wie gewisse Musik) oder wo man seine Gewaltphantasien einarbeiten kann(Filme, Berichterstattung, Computerspiele, Übungen mit Waffen) eher kontraproduktiv....


----------



## Pacster (16. März 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Laut der DHS gibt es in Deutschland rund 9,3 Millionen Menschen, die einen riskanten Alkoholkonsum betreiben. Der riskante Konsum definiert sich bei Männern durch 30 bis 60 Gramm reinen Alkohol pro Tag, bei Frauen durch 20 bis 40 Gramm pro Tag.
> 
> Zu dieser enorm großen Zahl kommt die Gruppe derer, die einen schädlichen Gebrauch betreibt. Sie liegt bei rund 2,8 Millionen Menschen. Diese Art des Alkoholmissbrauchs bedeutet für Männer den Konsum von 60 bis 120 Gramm reinen Alkohol pro Tag, für Frauen von 40 bis 80 Gramm.
> 
> ...




Nu hast du das Problem das es eine gesellschaftlich aktzeptierte Droge ist und wir in einer Demokratie leben. Verbietest du Alkohol, wirst du nicht wiedergewählt. Ganz einfach. Schau dir mal den Aufstand wegen Rauchverbot in Kneipen an...und da sind die Argumente eigentlich noch deutlich überzeugender(denn Zigaretten sind bereits ab der ersten schädlich).


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

Angesichts der Anzahl der kürzlich erschienenen berichte über WoW beschleicht mich schön langsam der leise Verdacht die Welt hat kein größeres Problem als und böse böse WoW Spieler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Sarkasmus on* Ich meine es kann ja auch nicht angehen dass einige Jugendliche abends 2Stunden vor dem PC verbringen anstat vor dem Fernseher. Das ist doch echt ein Ding der unmöglichkeit. *Sarkasmus off* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (16. März 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Etwa neun Prozent aller Verkehrsunfälle mit Personenschäden hängen mit Alkoholkonsum zusammen.




Verdammte Scheiße!? Das heißt ja, dass demnach 90% aller Unfälle mit Personenschäden von Leuten verusacht werden, die stocknüchtern sind!!!
Lasset uns trinken, meine Brüder und Schwestern!!!


Folgendes bleibt generell noch anzumerken:

- Alles kann man interpretieren wie man will.
- Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefällscht hast.

Und noch eine Frage: Bin ich arbeitssüchtig? Ich gehe fünf Tage pro Woche für 8, 9, ja manchmal sogar 10 und mehr Stunden arbeiten. Im Sommer am Wochenende teilweise auch noch! Bin ich noch heilbar? Oder ist das schon zu spät?


----------



## Muahdib (16. März 2009)

100 % aller Mörder haben Brot gegessen .... verbietet bitte Brot dann gibts keine Mörder mehr !!


----------



## Technocrat (16. März 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Meine Güte, immer und immer wieder die gleichen Berichte....
> 
> Wie oft wollen solche Institute das noch "herausfinden"?
> 
> ...



Solange, bis jemand dem Pfeiffer das Handwerk legt.


----------



## Tpohrl (16. März 2009)

super thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also Machat aus post 148 hat es schon getroffen!
Diese ganze diskusion über ein verbot von "Killerspielen" ist doch nur ein willkommenes Medienspektakel, auf das sich alle stürzen die meinen die Kariereleiter noch etwas höher krabbeln zu müssen! 
Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht ernsthaft das unsere Politik ein wirkliches interesse daran hat, gegen Computerspiele vorzugehen! 
Dies ist das Soma fürs Volk und so soll es auch bleiben. 
Jeder der brav vorm Rechner sitzt und sich um Weltpolitik oder soziale Gerechtigkeit wenig Gedanken macht, ist doch ein vorbildlicher Bürger, im bestfall geht er 9std am Tag schaffen und hängt sich dann vor den Recher. Diese Menschen sind nicht gefährlich für eine Regierung, die wie jede Regierung darauf aus ist möglichst wenig zu verändern. Frei nach dem Motto "never touch a running system". Hier sind freie Geister überhaupt nicht gefragt, die noch in der lage sind missstände zu hinterfragen, sondern es geht darum die Menschheit einigermaßen zufrieden zu halten und so zu tun als ob sich schon jemand um das schlechte in der Welt kümmert. 
Warum gibt es sonst eine so hohe Zahl alkoholkranker Menschen oder eben andere Suchtis? Genau, weil es gut fürs System ist. Klar bleibt der ein oder andere auf der Strecke und deswegen tut unsere Poltik ja auch so als wenn sie sich damit befasst.
Also ich kann über solche Berichte wie Altersbeschränkung, Verbot etc. von Computerspielen wirklich nur lachen und sie sind obendrein auch oft noch schlecht recherchiert wie zB der ein oder andere Bericht über Chinafarmer schon gezeigt hat. Denn wenn eine Regierung wirklich dagegen vorgehen wollte gäbe es Mittel und Wege zu kontrollieren, wer und wieviel der einzelne spielt, ob er nun RL, CS oder WoW zockt, ganz egal ob auf einem freien oder regulären Server.
Deswegen kann ich abschließend nur sagen, jeder Spieler sollte selbst drauf achten das er sein soziales umfeld nicht vergisst und nicht komplett die Bodenhaftung verliert und evtl auf Freunde und Bekannte einwirkt die sich der realität entziehen und versucht mit ihnen ihre eigentlichen Probleme zu beseitigen. Denn auf Hilfe seitens unserer Legislative brauchen wir nicht wirklich zu hoffen.


----------



## Pfefi (16. März 2009)

Boa wie mir das Sch*** Gerede aufn Sack geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überall hört man nur noch WoW macht süchtig und das ist gefährlich und bla bla bla.
Und wenn ich jeden Abend in der Woche fort gehen würde? Würde ich da nicht vllt saufen, rauchen oder gar mit schlimmeren Drogen konfrontiert werden?? 

Nun sagt mir liebe Eltern:
Wäre es euch lieber wenn euer Kind am Abend 1-2 Stunden Daheim sitzt und gemütlich Computer spielt oder täglich in die Stadt geht und ihr keinen Plan habt was es da macht?!?


----------



## advanced08 (16. März 2009)

hab gehört das jemand der jeden tag ein jahr lang 2 stunden am tag spielt süchtig ist <3


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Solange, bis jemand dem Pfeiffer das Handwerk legt.



Nur wie ? Das ist die Frage ... Alter Schwede


----------



## Diomor (16. März 2009)

gott, der 100.000enste artikel wie schlimm denn WoW ist ... ja schlimm -.-

Zocken ist genauso ein Hobby wie jedes andere.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Mensch der sein Leben lang Briefmarken sammelt und stets nach einer wertvollerenen oder rareren Marke sterbt, ist jetzt auch gleich süchtig?

das ist sein hobby, so wie unser Hobby nun mal auch Pc spielen ist.

außerdem, ist es nicht egal ob man jetzt den Abend allein vor der Glotze hockt oder man am PC sitzt, WoW spielt und auch noch mit anderen Leuten über Teamspeak oder Chat Kontakt hält?

Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht, oooh es sind Menschen gestorben? Ich glaube bei Fußball/Boxen/Ski fahren und dergleichen sterben mehr Menschen als beim Zocken.

das schlimmste was uns passieren kann ist ein Krampf in Fingern oder *rsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dió


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

@ Cyl. Strafen für Eltern die ihren Kindern erlauben am Computer zu spielen? Findeste das nicht ein bisschen übertrieben? Ich mein 80% der Eltern wissen ja nicht mal was ihre Spröslinge am PC treiben, und das nicht weil sie es nicht wissen wollen, sondern eher weil Viele Erwachsene die jetzt älter sind wie 30 oft gar nicht mehr (nicht alle) so viel Ahnung haben von PC's und die Jugendlichen hingegen so viel dass sie ihre Eltern locker austrixen können. Was die soziale Verdummung angeht dafür ein großes /Sign.


----------



## BTTony (16. März 2009)

Jeder, der leugnet, dass es bei WoW enorm viele Süchtige gibt hat einen an der Waffel. Jeder von uns kennt genug Suchtis, die nichts anderes mehr machen. KLar, in Wow findet man auch viele Freunde und sicher, sein Gilde trifft man auch schon mal im RL. Aber wer das mit normalen sozialen Kontakten gleichsetzt, hat selbige schon vor ner Weile verloren. Nur solche Artikel hier zu posten ist vielleicht der falsche Ort. Das ist wie ein Treffen der AA in ner Kneipe abzuhalten...


----------



## Tante V (16. März 2009)

/ sign  für FSK 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. März 2009)

Als Familienvater muss ich selbst sagen, das WoW eigentlich wirklich besser eine "ab 18" Einstufung haben sollte.

Ich selbst bemerke, wie oft man unnötige Zeit am PC verbringt. Das ich nenne es einmal "Grad-noch-das-und-das-Erledigen"
Syndrom erfasst doch viele. Sucht muss das nicht sein, aber eine Daily Kochquest oder Juwelenschleiferquest lockt doch schnell.

In meiner Jugend gab es zum Glück noch keine PCs. Selbst der C64 kam erst als ich 16 war auf den Markt. Meine Freizeit habe
ich mit Freunden verbracht. Nicht alles, was wir machten war besser als am PC hocken (mit der 80er massenhaft Benzin verblasen
ist auch fragwürdig)  aber wir haben sehr viel erlebt und unternommen. 

Wenn ich solche Kids sehe die nicht wissen was vor der Haustür passiert, weil sie in der virtuellen Welt unterwegs sind, aber viel
schlimmer, wenn ich sehe das ihren Eltern das sogar recht ist - denn da kann dem lieben kleinen ja nix passieren - dann finde
ich das wirklich bedenklich.

Was in diesen "Studien" nämlich immer wieder vergessen wird (nein falsch, die Leute die solche Studien entwickeln sind einfach 
weltfremd) - meist wird das Verhalten sogar gefördert. Ein Kind vor der Glotze oder der PS3, oder oder oder ist still. Es nervt nicht,
es stellt keine anderen Ansprüche und Fragen und wie gesagt, es wird wohl kaum entführt, vergewaltigt, vom Auto überfahren und
so weiter.
Also sind eigentlich zwei Faktoren an dem "Problem" Schuld.

*Die Angst der heutigen Gesellschaft vor jedem Mist (übrigens auch von den Medien extremst gefördert - speziell Bild, RTL usw.) und
die Gleichgültigkeit der Eltern. *

An diesen Problemen wird keiner mehr etwas ändern, aber mit der Plakette "ab 18" werden ein paar dieser überempfindlichen Mamis
und Papis davon abgehalten WOW zu kaufen und man greift doch lieber zu Super Mario  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und man kann sagen was man will. Jeder der ehrlich ist *muss* zugeben, egal welches Spiel man bisher gekauft hat, keines hat die 
Wirkung von WOW. Ich selbst habe seit 2005 nur noch zwei weitere PC Spiele gekauft. *Keines* habe ich zuende gespielt....


----------



## Eddishar (16. März 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich ... die Spiegel-Studie finde ich nichtmal ganz falsch. Sie klingt objektiv und realistisch ... einen Verriß von WoW kann ich auch nicht erkennen, da es doch wirklich Suchtfördernd wirken kann ...


----------



## BTTony (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Eltern *müssen* einfach Sorge tragen, daß ihr Kind nicht solchen Gefahren ausgesetzt wird. Eltern können sich informieren welche Spiele wirklich gefährdend sind, Fachliteratur wälzen, mit anderen Betroffenen über die Problematik sprechen.



Das sollten Eltern im Optimalfall. Aber das Engagement, Bildung und Verantwortungsbewußtsein haben 1% aller Eltern, wenns hochkommt. Jedes Elternteil, was seinem Sprössling u18 erlaubt täglich mehr als 2 h (im Schnitt) zu spielen (also auchmal 4 Stunden, dafür auch mal nicht) handelt verantwortungslos. Wer mehr spielt gleitet zu schnell in ein Suchtverhalten rein. Jetzt stoße ich natürlich allen 40h-Zockern vor den Kopf.

Aber warum sollte ein 16jähriger mehr spielen. Wieviele von denen machen denn tatsächlich noch Sport, Hausaufgaben und Freunde? - Wer das tatsächlich macht, brauch sich hier nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Das Problem ist nur, dass es eben viele Jugendliche gibt, die das nicht hinkriegen werden.


----------



## nexus22 (16. März 2009)

Wennwir mal die Ausagen auf das Thema SUCHT beschränken, dann hat WOW ein grosses Potenzial.
Ein Blick ins Umfeld oder was man so so mitbekommt im sogenannten Real Life  zeigt klar was für Sachen da abgehen. 
Beispiel aus der realität: 
Mama sitzt fast nur am Pc  kind 3 jahre kann dann sehen wies klar kommt , Kein Einzelfall  weil der Erfolg/achivment  doch so wichtig ist.  Das erhebliche Mängel an der Ernährung /Sprache  bestehen wird als Normal eingestuft von der /den Spielern .. sind eben Late talker z.B.

Das sind keine Einzelfälle.  Solange nichts passiert ,werden solche Vorfälle nicht publik.  Spricht man diese Vorfälle an,wird dies natürlich alles bestritten. 

Da könnte man noch paar Fälle schreiben,so das sich manchen Menschen die Haare aufstellen.

Das der potenzielle Amokläufer  sich nur aus Pc Spielern  rekrutiert darf bezweifelt werden.
 Wenn aber Menschen von ihren Mitmenschen  ständig gemobt  drangsaliert oder verhöhnt werden,  dann wird da die Saat gelegt.  Fängt in der Schule an und zieht sich durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten . Kommen Noch ein paar andere Faktoren dazu wird irgenwann dies ausbrechen . Wohin, wie und wie sich dann alles entlädt, kann kein Mensch im voraus sagen.


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

FSK18?? ihr wollt mir mein geliebtes WoW wegnehmen?? (<--17) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD Naja aber Kindersicherung am PC klapt denke ich auch nur bedingt. Ich habe mir z.B. meinen PC zusammen mit der gesammten Peripherie von dem Geld meines Ferienjobs gekauft und da war ich gerade mal 14 und wenn da meine Eltern gekommen wären und hätten gesagt "So mein Junge da kommt jetzt aber ne Kindersicherung drauf" dan hätte ich warscheinlich nen Aufstand produziert dass die Fetzen geflogen wären.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, den ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung dass jeder selbst über sein Eigentum entscheiden darf. Und mal ganz im Ernst, ich seh es ja an meinen Eltern, die sich beide ziemlich viel mit PC Fachliteratur beschäftigt haben und berufsbedingt auch sehr viel mit dem PC arbeiten und dennoch könnten sie wenn es drauf ankommen WÜRDE mir nicht die Stirn bieten. Dass die Erziehung mancher Kinder/Jugendlicher heutzutage ziemlich schlecht bis gar nicht vorhanden ist daran glaub ich gibts nichts zu rütteln. Allerdings denke ich muss man um dieses Problem zu beheben an ganz anderen Punkten arbeiten.


----------



## Gul (16. März 2009)

BTTony schrieb:


> Jeder, der leugnet, dass es bei WoW enorm viele Süchtige gibt hat einen an der Waffel. Jeder von uns kennt genug Suchtis, die nichts anderes mehr machen. KLar, in Wow findet man auch viele Freunde und sicher, sein Gilde trifft man auch schon mal im RL. Aber wer das mit normalen sozialen Kontakten gleichsetzt, hat selbige schon vor ner Weile verloren. Nur solche Artikel hier zu posten ist vielleicht der falsche Ort. Das ist wie ein Treffen der AA in ner Kneipe abzuhalten...



/sign


----------



## Ruediger (16. März 2009)

also ich finde es schwachsinnig es ist och immer das gleiche


----------



## Jockurt (16. März 2009)

Ich finds einfach lustig wie viele hier suechtig sind und es nicht einsehen.
Ich mein, war ich auch. Hab WoW jetzt deinstalliert und mir gehts genau so gut wie vorher. Allerdings ist es doch geil, wie viele hier sagen: Ich koennte aufhoeren wenn ich wollte. 
Ist doch typisch...


Wenn ihr mal fuer 3 Tage kein Internet habt bekommt ihr bestimmt unglaublich Bock auf WoW und das erste was ihr macht wenn es denn wieder funktioniert ist WoW zu starten.
Aber unter keinen Umstaenden die eigene Sucht eingestehen...


----------



## BTTony (16. März 2009)

Wegen Erziehungsfrage etc.:
Wenn doch die Eltern faktisch nicht in der Lage sind, bzw. nicht motiviert sind, das Spielverhalten ihrer Kinder nachzuvollziehen und zu kontrollieren, dann muss neben der Aufgabe, die Eltern dazu anzuleiten von der Gesellschaft auch direkt auf das Problem hingewirkt werden. Ob dicke süchtige 20jährige vorm Pc sitzen ist egal, aber für Minderjährige (Zukunft Deutschlands etc...) trägt die Gesellschaft eine Mitverantwortung. Ob ein FSK18 da wirkt ist fraglich, aber es gibt ja auch zunehmend Pläne, FSK besser umzusetzen. 

P.S.: mit Amoklauf muss man das Problem nicht unbedingt in Verbindung bringen. Das hat auch ohne diesbzgl. Zusammenhang genug Brisanz.


----------



## Gnorgh (16. März 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> genau neo! und wie wir schon 1000mal festgestellt haben rettet dir wow schon wieder das leben XD
> 
> ein glück trinkst du dank wow kein alkohol!



Ich sitze immer stockbesoffen vorm Rechner. Von morgens um 10 bis nachts um 3. Jeden Tag. Bin 9 Jahre alt btw! xD


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

/sign Jockurt


----------



## Gul (16. März 2009)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Ich sitze immer stockbesoffen vorm Rechner. Von morgens um 10 bis nachts um 3. Jeden Tag. Bin 9 Jahre alt btw! xD



Man merkt's anhand des unqualifizierten Beitrags, der nichts zur Diskussion beiträgt.


----------



## Gnorgh (16. März 2009)

BTTony schrieb:


> Wegen Erziehungsfrage etc.:
> Wenn doch die Eltern faktisch nicht in der Lage sind, bzw. nicht motiviert sind, das Spielverhalten ihrer Kinder nachzuvollziehen und zu kontrollieren, dann muss neben der Aufgabe, die Eltern dazu anzuleiten von der Gesellschaft auch direkt auf das Problem hingewirkt werden. Ob dicke süchtige 20jährige vorm Pc sitzen ist egal, aber für Minderjährige (Zukunft Deutschlands etc...) trägt die Gesellschaft eine Mitverantwortung. Ob ein FSK18 da wirkt ist fraglich, aber es gibt ja auch zunehmend Pläne, FSK besser umzusetzen.
> 
> P.S.: mit Amoklauf muss man das Problem nicht unbedingt in Verbindung bringen. Das hat auch ohne diesbzgl. Zusammenhang genug Brisanz.




Dein Ansatz ist ein guter! Ich bin der Meinung, Eltern sollten mehr zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden können, wenn sie ihre Erziehungsaufgabe vernachlässigen. Natürlich nicht nach dem Motto: "Eurer Kind sitzt 5 Stunden am Tag am Rechner, ihr kommt in den Knast, aber wer sich BEWUSST nicht darum kümmert, dass sein Kind nich auch andere Dinge macht, als am Rechner zu sitzen / sich abends sinnlos vollzusaufen, dem sollte man schon mit Sanktionen drohen können.

Ich habe leider das Gefühl, dass ein viel zu großer Anteil der Eltern in Deutschland nicht in der Lage oder gewillt ist, seine Kinder gescheit zu erziehen. Das ist das eigentliche Problem an Spielen wie WoW. Wenn man den Kindern garnicht erst ermöglicht, so lange zu spielen (elterliche Kontrolle usw, Blizz bietet Möglickeiten), dann beschwört man dadurch solche probleme erst herauf!


----------



## Gnorgh (16. März 2009)

Gul schrieb:


> Man merkt's anhand des unqualifizierten Beitrags, der nichts zur Diskussion beiträgt.


Dann schau mal unter deinen Beitrag und schreib was Sinnvolleres als "/Sign"!


----------



## Gnorgh (16. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> FSK18?? ihr wollt mir mein geliebtes WoW wegnehmen?? (<--17)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange du nicht volljährig bist, sind deine Eltern sehrwohl in der Lage und berechtigt, über dein Eigentum zu entscheiden! Wenn sie es wollten, könnten sie deinen PC wegnehmen und wegsperren. Und dann? Was könntest du machen? Nichts! Sie verklagen? Jedes GEricht würde dich auslachen, mehr aber nicht!


----------



## Slavery (16. März 2009)

WoW ab 18? Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! 

(sorry an alle U18, aber ihr kennt ja die Vorurteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gnorgh (16. März 2009)

BTTony schrieb:


> Das sollten Eltern im Optimalfall. Aber das Engagement, Bildung und Verantwortungsbewußtsein haben 1% aller Eltern, wenns hochkommt. Jedes Elternteil, was seinem Sprössling u18 erlaubt täglich mehr als 2 h (im Schnitt) zu spielen (also auchmal 4 Stunden, dafür auch mal nicht) handelt verantwortungslos. Wer mehr spielt gleitet zu schnell in ein Suchtverhalten rein. Jetzt stoße ich natürlich allen 40h-Zockern vor den Kopf.
> 
> Aber warum sollte ein 16jähriger mehr spielen. Wieviele von denen machen denn tatsächlich noch Sport, Hausaufgaben und Freunde? - Wer das tatsächlich macht, brauch sich hier nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Das Problem ist nur, dass es eben viele Jugendliche gibt, die das nicht hinkriegen werden.



Du triffst damit den Nagel leider auf den Kopf. Bei mir im Sportverein sieht man leider, dass ich der Anteil der Kinder und Jugendlichen bestimmt halbiert hat in den letzten 10 bis 15 Jahren! Die meisten der Kinder, die keinen oder sehr wenig Sport machen oder anderen Hobbies (im Verein oder auch nicht) nachkommen, sitzen entweder am PC oder vor dem Fernseher (muss mit betrachtet werden, ist im Grunde noch schlimmer als PCs, weil man vorm Fernseher nicht mal mehr denken muss!). 
Grund bzw. Ursache des Ganzen ist in 99% der Fälle einfach die Erziehung. Klar haben heutzutage leider einige Eltern nicht genug Zeit, sich um ihre Kinder zu kümmern (2 niedrigverdiener als Eltern z.B.), aber selbst DANN kann man im Griff haben, was die eigenen Kinder mit ihrer Freizeit anstellen!


----------



## eikira (16. März 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> "World of Warcraft"-Nutzer unter den befragten 15-jährigen Jungen spielten im Schnitt 3,9 Stunden am Tag; der Anteil der Schüler, die dabei ein suchtartiges Verhalten mit Kontrollverlust und Entzugserscheinungen zeigte, lag demnach bei 8,5 Prozent der Nutzer. Der Leiter des KFN, Christian Pfeiffer, fordert daher, die Alterseinstufung für das Spiel von 12 auf 18 Jahre heraufzusetzen.[/b]



entzugserscheinungen. ja klar.
er sieht illidan und arthas wenn sich 2 aufm pausenhof prügeln und so nicht wahr.

rofl.


----------



## eikira (16. März 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> WoW ab 18? Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> (sorry an alle U18, aber ihr kennt ja die Vorurteile
> 
> ...



1. wird wow dadurch nicht besser. (es gibt auch 40 jährige kinder und dummbeutel)
2. gibts tonnenweise andere computerspiele auf die die unter 18 jährigen zurückgreifen können.


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

@ Gnorgh Ich habe zwar nicht das Recht über dich als Menschen zu urteilen da ich dich nicht kenne aber wenn du so mit deinen Kindern umgehst bzw. vielleicht eines Tages umgehen wirst dan tun/werden sie mir echt leid tun. Ich bin es nämlich echt leid dass die Leute sobald ihnen irgendwas nicht past mir gleich das Grundgesetz auf die Nase haun. Glaub mir ich kenne die Gesetzte und ich weis auch dass das Gericht meinen Eltern recht geben würde, allerdings war mein Beitrag eigentlich an den gesunden Menschenverstand gerichtet. Ich meine eigentlich sollten Eltern auf ihre Kinder stolz sein wenn sie sich noch selber was erarbeiten und für etwas dass sie haben wollen auch bereit sind etwas zu tun und sich nicht alles "hineinschieben" lassen. Und es ist auch keine Lösung den PC wegzusperren den damit bewirkt man nämlich genau das Gegenteil. Es kommen Streitigkeiten auf. Es muss doch möglich sein einfach darüber zu reden oder? Nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen und den PC wegsperren oder die Eltern verklagen! Und auch wenn dass Gesetz sagt dass Eltern das Recht dazu haben, so ist es moralisch denke ich doch nicht richtig.


----------



## Yagilius (16. März 2009)

Das WoW Jugendlich von Alkohol abhaltet ist ja mal eine der billigsten Ausreden die ich je gehört habe. 
Es kommt lediglich drauf an welchen Standpunkt der Mensch im Leben hat, ob sein Freundeskreis groß ist, dass er 
mehr wert auf Freunde legt als lieber WoW zu zocken oder wie sein Religionsstand ist. 

Denn ich trinke auch kein Alkohol und spiele dennoch WoW obwohl ich jederzeit eine Pause einlegen könnte.
Ich sage konkret nicht aufhören weil mir die Zeit zu schade wäre die ich da rein gesteckt habe denn immerhin 
wars auch eine kleine Arbeit. Ich sags mal so, wenn jemand wirklich 15Stunden am Tag zockt sollte er es 
lieber in andere Sachen investieren, denn damit könnte man evtl. Reich werden ;P...


----------



## Thrainan (16. März 2009)

Der Spiegelartikel ist wirklich grausam schlecht. Da bringt man MMO's in zusammenhang mit Killerspieln und diesem Amoklauf. Nur habe ich nirgens gelesen das der junge WoW gespielt hat. Natürlich sagen sie das in dem Artikel so nicht, aber es wird suggeriert. Das ist ein sehr billiger und skandalöser Versuch der Meinungsmache. 

Zu Sucht und ab 18. mein güte, was macht nicht süchtig. Alkohol? Zigaretten? Die Suchterzeugende Wirkung ist bekannt, wissenschaftlich annerkant und wirkt auch auf Erwachsene. 
laut dem Drogenbericht 2008 konsumieren in Deutschland 9,5 Millionen menschen zu viel Alkohol. Wird es verboten? Nein!
Durch Alkohol und Tabak sterben jährlich über (Quelle) 200.000 Menschen in Deutschland. Ein verbot wäre doch angebracht, oder? Aber nein, die Experten und Politiker trinken selber und rauchen. Diese Doppelmoral ist echt arm. 
Autofahren ist ein Todesmaschiene. 2008 sind in Deutschland 4467 Menschen im Straßenverker gestorben. Das sind ne menge Amokläufe...
Ist doch klar, wir müssten komplett auf öffentliche Verkersmittel umsteigen, keine Autos mehr. Macht man das? nein, die Experten und Politiker fahren nämlich gerne Auto.

Dann ignorieren Medien und Co. das man bei WoW und den anderen MMOs ja ne Elternkontrolle hat. Nutzen die Eltern sie? Nein! Warum tun sie das nicht? Weil sie keine Ahnung haben (wollen) was ihre Kinder treiben. Es hat nichts damit zu tun, sein Kind einzuschränken, wenn man ab und an mal den Rechner inspiziert. 
Verbote und Regeln sind da, sie werden nur nicht eingehalten. Ich finde es dumm und gefärlich wenn man mit noch mehr gesetzen noch mehr versucht die menschen vor sich selber zu beschützen. Irgendwann können wir uns sonnst gleich China oder Kuba nennen.


----------



## Sepas2 (16. März 2009)

> Außerdem haben viele Erwachsene halt noch Verantwortung für andere Menschen. Deshalb findest du bei Erwachsenen auch eher die Alternative das sie ihre ganze Familie auslöschen(was naturgemäß nur eine handvoll Menschen sind) wenn sie ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren als das sie in die Firma fahren und dort alle killen. Wenn sie nämlich sowas in der Firma machen, bleiben die Kinder zurück und müssten ein Leben lang darunter leiden. Da bringt man sie doch besser um(so bescheuert diese Logik auch ist).


Absolut richtig! Nur die völlig falsche tätergruppe. Männer die ihre komplette familie ausraddieren weil sie mit ihrem eigenen versagen, dem sozialen abstieg, dem "gesichtsverlust" nicht klarkommen, sind hier gerade nicht die "zielgruppe". die leute von denen du in deinem post sprichst sind oftmal gescheiterte selbsständige oder gutverdienende angestellte ohne mobbing-hintergrund! es gibt jedes jahr bedauerlicherweise eine handvoll vollkommen sinnlose familiendramen die existenzangst/scheidungsmotiviert sind aber nichts , rein GAR NICHTS, mit dem zu tun haben worüber wir gerade reden. der stress der die austicken lässt ist ein anderer .....



> Auch kanns daran liegen das Jugendliche eher andere dafür verantworlich machen wenn sie versagen weil sie sich selbst noch als unschuldige Kinder sehen, deren Leben ja von den Eltern und der Schule kontrolliert bzw. verpfuscht wird/wurde. Also wird sich am Schuldigen gerächt


gerade heranwachsende sehen die schuldifrage vollkommen anders! eine unzahl von selbstmorden/versuchen begründet sich genau darin, das man die schuld in der jugend eben nicht bei anderen sucht sondern NUR bei sich allein. schutzmechanissmen, wie das verantworlich machen anderer für eigene fehler bilden sich erst später aus und scheinbar auch nur bei politikern und managern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber das bei erwachsenen die rücksicht gegenüber ihrer familie auf das "danach" eine nicht unwesenltliche sicherung darstellt ist ein starkes argument! nur ist der typische amokläufer laut täterprofil ehr ein einzelgänger .....


nun aber schluss mit dem niveau ! ^^  @ Jockurt und ähnlich hohen IQ

suchfördernd ... sucht  süchtigmachend .. bla bla blablubb !  

warum ???

deffinition der sucht  -----> Landesstelle Berlin für Suchtfragen e.V. 

ganz besonders SPIELE JEDWEDER ART sind geeignet die bedingungen für eine sucht oder suchtpotential zu erfüllen! das liegt nicht am spiel selber sonden in der natur der sache, denn ein spiel dient nämlich ähnlich einer droge dem wechsel in eine andere realität.

schachspieler üben täglich bis zu 10!!! stunden und ist hier irgendeinem das bild nicht bekannt wo aus frust die figuren vom brett gefegt werden ? ohne das hier auszubauen kann jeder mit genügend vorurteilen gegenüber dem spiel schach nur aus der investierten zeit  um erfolgreich zu sein genau die selbe gefährliche beweiskette schmieden um auch für schach ein fsk 18 zu fordern ....

kennt einer von euch einen modelleisenbahner ?  GAAAANZ gefährliche freaks per suchtdeffinition! stundenlang sitzen die allein im keller und basteln! und SPIELEN mit ihrer eisenbahn. schmeissen oft genug familienangehörige aus dem raum, und stecken ihre gesammte kohle in eine winzige miniaturwelt -eine selbst geschaffene fantasiewelt .... ganz nach ihren vorstellungen.   verbieten!!! suchtgefahr !

und nun das schlimmste und übelste: fussball  ----> gewaltbereite hooligans, frust pur wenn die lieblingsmanschaft verliert, frenetischer jubel wenn sie gewinnen, vernachlässigung der familie, der persönlichen hygiene um an einem auswärtsspiel teilzunehmen!  manche arme süchtige schlafen in dieser schlimmen zeit im auto! in zügen auf dem boden, auf bänken in bahnhöfen .....  wollen wir sammeln und herrn objektiver gutachter  mal eine suchtstudie zum thama fussball zu finanzieren ? wo gab es in den letzten jahren mehr tote ? beim zocken oder in verbindung mit fussball? (unfälle/alkohol/gewalt)
die ist sehr weit hergeholt ! zugegeben! aber weder unwahr noch übertrieben! wäre es vieleicht etwas anderes wenn die welt erst online gezockt hätte und erst dann der fussball erfunden worden wäre ? wäre fussball eine erfindung der letzten 20 jahre er wäre wegen all der gewalt verboten ....

warum passt es alles ins schema? weil das da oben eins gemeinsam hat:  SPIELEN ..... und spielen ist eins DER grundbedürfnisse einer gesunden psyche! menschen die nicht spielen, in welcher form auch immer, werden krank! der mensch MUSS spielen so wie er atmen muss... aber niemand sricht vom atemsüchtigen .... 

um missverständnissen vorzubeugen: es gibt eine spielsucht! und es gibt spielesüchtige. es gibt aber meiner meinung nach derzeit keine wissenschaftlich fundierte und seriöse methode einzugrenzen, wo die gefahr einer sucht beginnt durch das bloße betrachten eines spiels und dem eingebrachten zeitaufwand oder der "durchschnittlichen" spielzeit .... oder andersherum: bevor wirklich ernshaft wegen dem"suchtpotential" von digitalen medien verbote erlassen werden müsste in einer dem MENSCHEN gegenüber verantwortlichen demokratie zuerst nikotin alkohol verboten werden .... 


denkt mal darüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. März 2009)

Sepas2 schrieb:


> schachspieler üben täglich bis zu 10!!! stunden und ist hier irgendeinem das bild nicht bekannt wo aus frust die figuren vom brett gefegt werden ? ohne das hier auszubauen kann jeder mit genügend vorurteilen gegenüber dem spiel schach nur aus der investierten zeit  um erfolgreich zu sein genau die selbe gefährliche beweiskette schmieden um auch für schach ein fsk 18 zu fordern ....
> 
> kennt einer von euch einen modelleisenbahner ?  GAAAANZ gefährliche freaks per suchtdeffinition! stundenlang sitzen die allein im keller und basteln! und SPIELEN mit ihrer eisenbahn. schmeissen oft genug familienangehörige aus dem raum, und stecken ihre gesammte kohle in eine winzige miniaturwelt -eine selbst geschaffene fantasiewelt .... ganz nach ihren vorstellungen.   verbieten!!! suchtgefahr !
> 
> ...



Das spricht mir aus der Seele ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (16. März 2009)

Nicht mal die Zahlen stimmen irgendwie im geringsten....
Weiß nicht was die sich denken....
Nichts...gegen Studien aber wenn dann doch mal was richtiges oder nicht?

Würde mich wer zu so etwas befragen,der würde sein ganzes Konzept überhaufen werfen müssen.

"Es zeigte sich, dass Jugendliche heute deutlich länger am Rechner sitzen als noch im Jahr 2005" <-- oder son blödsinn

Die beste Zeit die ich am Rechner erlebt habe war zwischen 2000-2006 (vllt auch schon 99) Niemals
mehr wird soviel gezockt werden wie damals,das war das absolute HOCH der Egoshooter-Scene (CS,UT,Q ect.)
Denkt einfach mal daran was damals schon im IRC los war
User peak: 243389
(Tuesday 08. February 2005) -10.000 und man hatte den Durchschnitt damals (und das ist nur das Quakenet) guckt man Heute darein
gähnende Leere und ich würde mal sagen 60% der heutigen Zocker wissen nichtmal was das IRC ist.
Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten wer damals On war und nicht gerade Arbeit hatte war im Schnitt 10+ Stunden online PRO TAG!
Okay man muss dazu sagen das es in der Zeit noch nicht überall Internet gab und der "jeder muss nen PC haben"-Hype da gerade
angefangen hatte.
Aber wenn dann frage ich doch die die auch betroffen sein können und keine die eh kein Recher/Inet haben oder lieber in der City rumhängen.

Ich für meinen Teil hänge seit 10 Jahren pro Tag min.7h vor der Kiste (trotz Arbeit oder anderem)
Aber ich für meinen Teil genau wie 3-4 Kumpel,haben uns einfach den Rechner gesucht (wie viele Andere auch) statt Draußen rumzuhängen oder
was weiß ich zumachen.Und mal ehrlich ohne Kohle kann man heute als Jugendlicher auch nix mehr machen,die Asphalt-Paradiese sind natürlich auch
sehr einladend zu spatzieren gehen -.- Wo ich wohne kannste am Abend net mal draußen rumhängen weil dir irgendwelche Gruppierungen aufs Maul haun ....

Ich sehe die Jugendlichen lieber den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste als das sie irgendwo in Innenstädten rumhängen(wo sollen sie auch sonst hin) und auf doofe Ideen kommen. Was aus denen wird zeigt uns ja schon Youtube ect. indem man einfach Emo,Gangster,Style usw. eingibt oder Umfragen im TV.

Ach ich hab kb mehr zuschreiben irgendwer flamet den Post eh wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (16. März 2009)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach lustig wie viele hier suechtig sind und es nicht einsehen.



Jajaja, alle WoWler sind süchtig und wer es bestreitet ist es erst recht. Sach mal, arbeitest Du für WAR, AoC oder Die Bild?


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen süchtig??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fasor (16. März 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Liebe Kinder, und zweifelsohne sind es sehr viele (nicht alle!) hier.
> 
> Immer treffend, schlimmes mit noch schlimmeren zu vergleichen um das schlimme in die Ebene des "Gesunden" zu verschieben. (WoW hält mich vom Saufen ab....großartiges Kino!)
> 
> ...



tatsache ist aber auch das computerspiele die hand augen koordiantion schult

wer viel zeitung liest un deren propaganda und meinungen übernimmt ist meiner meinung viel weiter von der realität entfernt als so manch anderer aber da gibst du das beste bsp


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Jajaja, alle WoWler sind süchtig und wer es bestreitet ist es erst recht. Sach mal, arbeitest Du für WAR, AoC oder Die Bild?



Letzteres würde ich am ehesten vermuten


----------



## BTTony (16. März 2009)

Kein Mensch bezweifelt, dass Alkohol gefährlicher ist als Wow-Sucht. Oder das andere Sachen auch süchtig machen. Wer aber behauptet, dass Wow - auch gegenüber anderen Pc-Spielen - sehr viel stärker suchtgefährdend ist, den kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich spiele Wow - ich glaube recht kontrolliert - und ich habe auch keine Lust aufzuhören. Aber ich habe selbst in meinem Freundeskreis erfahren, wie Leute in Sucht geraten sind. Ein Freund von mir war Wowler erster Stunde. Im Studium war der Anfangs am WE viel mit uns unterwegs. Der hat mit einem anderen früheren Schulfreund zusammen gewohnt. Der Mitbewohner kam irgendwann nur noch alleine. Der Wowler hat nur noch gezockt. Der hat sein Studium noch auf die Reihe bekommen, aber nichts mehr sonst gemacht. Und das ist nicht übertrieben.

Und wer wow zockt kennt immer solche Leute, oder gehört selbst dazu. Das ist bei CS oder anderen Spielen nicht so extrem.


----------



## La Saint (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Und zu dem dem oben zitierten geb ich Dir nur ein paar kurze Stichwörter:
> Schule, weiterbildende Schulen, (falls keine) Ausbildung, Lernen, Job, Buch, Sportverein, ...
> ....
> Und dies gilt es notfalls per Gesetz wieder zu verbessern, anders geht es anscheinend leider nicht.


Interessant, was die vorherige Generation den jugendlichen Spielern als Alternative zum Computer anbietet. Vielleicht sollte man für die Jungs nach kalt Duschen, und für die Mädchen Häkeln hinzufügen. Per Gesetz und unter Strafandrohung natürlich. Und dann wundern die sich, das sich unsere Gesellschaft dort befindet, wo sie gerade ist.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Kryptmann (16. März 2009)

Ich hasse diese Lobbyistenpolitiker schreien auf PC-Spiele als Verursacher ihrer unzulänglichkeiten. Verkaufen aber Jährlich für weit mehr als 100 millionen euro Waffen an andere Länder. Lasst mich überlegen wer die wahren Killer sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es sterben weit mehr menschen durch Politische entscheidungen. So und nun mal Butter bei die Fische wer das innere bedüfniss hat jemanden das Licht auszuknipsen braucht werder einen PC noch die Spiele dazu.


----------



## BTTony (16. März 2009)

Es geht doch nicht darum jmd den Pc zu entreissen und ein Buch in die Hand zu drücken. Das Problem ist doch nur, dass es wirklich zum Problem wird, wenn Jugendliche so viel Zeit in Wow stecken, dass tatsächlich nichts anderes mehr stattfindet. Sportverein, Ehrenamt o.ä. und RL-Freunde, Lernen etc. formen einen schon anders als ein MMORPG. 

Das eine soll aber das andere nicht ausschließen. Es geht eben ums Maß. Kann doch keiner leugnen, dass Wow nicht alleiniger Lebensinhalt sein sollte.


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

/sign Kryptmann Ich denke wir haben weitaus größere Probleme auf unserer Welt um die wir uns Sorgen machen müssen.


----------



## Saberclaw (16. März 2009)

Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass WoW keine Sucht beim Menschen ausmacht, sondern WoW spornt einen eher dazu an auf spielerische Art und Weise im Spiel voranzukommen um immer besser zu werden. Hier zählt allein der Wille und die Ambition sich zu steigern.

Vergleicht man das mit Drogen, so lässt sich der Begriff Sucht schon eher differenzieren:
Drogen beeinflussen den Körper und das Belohnungszentrum im Gehirn sagt einem dann nach häufiger Einnahme, dass es dieses Gefühl wieder im Körper haben will und zwar immer frequentierter. (So in etwa)

Ob das spielen von WoW den selben Effekt hat, kann ich persönlich nicht burteilen, obwohl ich seit Release von WoW dabei bin und auch net grad so wenig zocke. Trotz alledem bin ich nicht süchtig danach und kann, wie jetzt, einfach damit aufhören.

Es sind die sozialen Bindungen, die Aussicht auf Erfolg, Spaß am Spiel etc., welche die Spieler an den PC fesseln.

Würde dies "Sucht" ausmachen und man das auf den Alltag ohne PC übertragen, hätten die Politiker einiges zu tun....


WoW macht nicht süchtig, es bindet und fasziniert nur so stark, dass ein 0815-"Experte" meinen kann es wäre Sucht.


Ich möchte hier nur deutlich sagen, dass klar zuviel gezockt wird, ABER hier von Sucht zu sprechen finde ich abartig und da muss auch klar differenziert werden, denn WoW oder andere Spiele sind keine Drogen!


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass WoW keine Sucht beim Menschen ausmacht, sondern WoW spornt einen eher dazu an auf spielerische Art und Weise im Spiel voranzukommen um immer besser zu werden. Hier zählt allein der Wille und die Ambition sich zu steigern.
> 
> Vergleicht man das mit Drogen, so lässt sich der Begriff Sucht schon eher differenzieren:
> Drogen beeinflussen den Körper und das Belohnungszentrum im Gehirn sagt einem dann nach häufiger Einnahme, dass es dieses Gefühl wieder im Körper haben will und zwar immer frequentierter. (So in etwa)
> ...



Jain. 

Ja: Es stimmt WoW ist aufregend. Es bietet dem Spieler immer neue Aufgaben und stellt ihn vor immer neue Herausforderungen so dass es eigentlich nie Langweilig wird und man immer motiviert am "Ball" bleibt. 

Nein: Genauso wie Drogen kann auch WoW das Belohnungszentrum des Körpers beieinflussen, z.B. wenn der Drang nach Erfolg im Spiel zu groß wird und sich, um es auf deutsch zu sagen, eine regelrechte "Itemgeilheit" entwickelt.


Ach und Sucht muss nicht unbedingt was mit Drogen zu tun haben.


----------



## Saberclaw (16. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Jain.
> 
> .....
> 
> Nein: Genauso wie Drogen kann auch WoW das Belohnungszentrum des Körpers beieinflussen, z.B. wenn der Drang nach Erfolg im Spiel zu groß wird und sich, um es auf deutsch zu sagen, eine regelrechte "Itemgeilheit" entwickelt.




Ja ok, dann is das aber trotzdem eine Sache, die man auf jedenfall willentlich mehr beeinflussen kann, als Drogenkonsum, von der Stärke her.

Ich kann wie gesagt nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen.

Es wird dennoch übertrieben, wobei die Einzelfälle dabei immer in den Vordergrund gestellt werden um das ganze gravierender Aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. März 2009)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach lustig wie viele hier suechtig sind und es nicht einsehen.
> Ich mein, war ich auch. Hab WoW jetzt deinstalliert und mir gehts genau so gut wie vorher. Allerdings ist es doch geil, wie viele hier sagen: Ich koennte aufhoeren wenn ich wollte.
> Ist doch typisch...
> 
> ...



Schön, wie man wie so oft, mit allen über einen Kamm geschoren wird.

Ich kenne viele, mich selbst eingeschlossen die doch tatsächlich mehrmals die Woche gar nicht spielen. Die sogar *ohne PC* in den Urlaub fahren.

Und wenn du wirklich aufgehört hast, warum liest du noch hier im Forum. Doch nicht etwa weil du ersatzweise ein anderes MMO spielst, das auf der
"buffed" Seite ist ?
Dann ist das nämlich nur eine Ersatzdroge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smokizzler (16. März 2009)

es gibt übrigens auch "andere" medien außer bild, galileo, spiegel online und konsorten, die durchaus kritisch mit der thematik umgehen: 

http://www.zeit.de/online/2009/12/killersp...innenden-waffen

es lohnt sich, ab und an mal einen blick über das bereits bekannte hinaus zu riskieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

zu der Frage, ob WoW süchtig macht, suchtfördernd ist usw: es steht ja wohl außer Frage, daß Spiele im allgemeinen ein mehr oder weniger hohes Suchtpotential haben. Warum gerade Videospiele so einen großen Reiz auf Jugendliche und immer mehr Erwachsene ausüben, soll hier nicht diskutiert werden, ein (Video)Spielen ohne (Selbst)kontrolle über einen längeren Zeitraum kann aber sicherlich zu einer Sucht führen, wann die nun anfängt und aufhört, ist wieder eine andere Frage. WoW ist aufgrund seiner Spielstruktur hier sicherlich das Paradebeispiel, allerdings weiß ich aus meiner Spiele-Anfangszeit, daß ich die Sucht auch bei jedem anderen Spiel einstellen kann... Wie viele Stunden ich auf der Konsole und später auf dem PC gezockt habe, möchte ich gar nicht wissen, und das, als es WoW noch gar nicht gab. Ich finde, auch wenn das die jüngeren hier jetzt natürlich nicht gern hören, daß die Erziehungsberechtigten hier eine viel größere Kontrolle ausüben müssten und die Jungendlichen in eine Richtung lenken müssten, wo diese von selbst mehr Selbstkontrolle ausüben. Eine solche Kontrolle per Gesetz zu erzwingen halte ich für unsinnig, wenn nicht sogar undurchführbar, denn, wie hier schon oft angemerkt wurde, kann man an jegliches Material herankommen, welche FSK es nun immer hat. Die Probleme müssen bei der Wurzel gepackt werden und nicht schnell und populistisch durch oberflächliche Erlasse. Also Leute, packt euch an der eigenen Nase, beobachtet euer Spielverhalten und setzt euer soziales Umfeld dafür nicht aufs Spiel!


----------



## Demyriella (16. März 2009)

Sodele,

jetzt melde ich mich mal als Mutter...
Ich selber spiele WoW erst seit ca. 4-5 Monaten und das hat auch seinen guten Grund...
Mein Sohn ist - sagen wir mal - etwas neben der Rolle.
Er kann Recht und Unrecht nicht unterscheiden, ist leicht depressiv und hat manchmal Realitätsverluste.
Das weiß ich schon seit mehreren Jahren. Er war in verschiedenen psychologischen Behandlungen deswegen.
Im Moment ist er sicher aufgehoben und kommt nicht an solche Spiele ran und kam es vorher auch nicht, da es sie hier zu Hause erst gar nicht gab.
Was er draussen bei Freunden gemacht hat kann ich nicht immer nachvollziehen.
Was ich damit sagen will:

Wenn ich weiß, dass mein Kind für solche Sachen anfällig ist - sprich Realitätsverlust und Depression - dann tue ich alles, um eben solche Sachen nicht zu fördern!!!!

Und im Winnenden Fall war es ja wohl bekannt und der Junge hat mit 10 Jahren trotzdem gelernt, wie man mit einer Waffe umgeht... DAS finde ich verwerflich - nicht die Zockerei an sich.

Würde mein Sohn mit seinem Leben klar kommen, hätte er es auch spielen dürfen... Aber so garantiert nicht...

Die Verantwortung liegt nicht zu 100% bei den Eltern, aber eine Mitschuld tragen sie in jedem Fall!!!!

Das ist meine Meinung als Mutter und jetzt könnt ihr mich zerpflücken wenn ihr wollt *gg*

LG
Myri

Ach ja... btw: Ich bin in den paar Monaten auch zum Suchti geworden, aber ich käme nie auf den Gedanken, mein RL zu vernachlässigen!!!


----------



## Gul (16. März 2009)

Nur  so zur Info:
Merkmale von Sucht / Abhängigkeit nach "International Classification of Deseases" (ICD 10) der WHO:

_Die sichere Diagnose "Abhängigkeit" wird nur gestellt, wenn irgendwann während des letzten Jahres *drei* oder mehrere der folgenden Kriterien gleichzeitig vorhanden waren:

- Ein starker Wunsch oder eine Art Zwang, psychoaktive Substanzen zu konsumieren

- Verminderte Kontrollfähigkeit bezüglich des Beginns, der Beendigung und der Menge des Konsums

- Ein körperliches Entzugssyndrom bei Beendigung oder Reduktion des Konsums, nach gewiesen durch die substanzspezifischen Entzugssymptome oder durch die Aufnahme der gleichen oder einer nahe verwandten Substanz um Entzugssymptome zu mildern oder zu vermeiden

- Nachweis einer Toleranz. Um die ursprünglich durch niedrigere Dosen erreichten Wirkungen der psychotropen Substanz hervorzurufen, sind zunehmend höhere Dosen erforderlich. Eindeutige Beispiele hierfür sind die Tagesdosen von AlkoholikerInnen und Opiatabhängigen, die bei Konsumenten ohne Toleranzentwicklung zu einer schweren Beeinträchtigung oder sogar zum Tode führen würden

- Fortschreitende Vernachlässigung anderer Vergnügen oder Interessen zu Gunsten des Substanzkonsums, erhöhter Zeitaufwand, um die Substanz zu beschaffen, zu konsumieren oder sich von den Folgen zu erholen

- Anhaltender Substanzkonsum trotz des Nachweises eindeutig schädlicher Folgen, wie z. B. Leberschädigung durch exzessives Trinken, depressive Verstimmungen infolge starken Substanzkonsums oder drogenbedingte Verschlechterung kognitiver Funktionen. Es sollte dabei festgestellt werden, dass der/die KonsumentIn sich tatsächlich über Art und Ausmaß der schädlichen Folgen im Klaren war oder dass zumindest davon auszugehen ist_


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. März 2009)

Demyriella schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung als Mutter und jetzt könnt ihr mich zerpflücken wenn ihr wollt *gg*



Zerpflücken?

Ich bin zwar erst 18 und keine Mutter, aber ich finde du machst es richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinured93 (16. März 2009)

Nun ja als Droge könnte man WoW fast bezeichnen, jedoch als sehr harmlose. Wie oben schon genannt kann WoW eine Sucht auslösen, allerdings auch andere Spiele die ein ähnliches Belohnungs/Wettbewerbskonzept beinhalten wie WoW , sprich man wird durch Belohnungen immer weiter motiviert und man hat den ständigen >>deutlich Sichtbaren<<( sprich Equipment, Skill,Achievements etc) Vergleich und somit Wettbewerb mit einem oder mehreren Spielern. Ein Rolle spielt außerdem das gemeinsame Spielen in der Gruppe und dieses (hier) sogenannte "YES" Gefühl, wenn dann ein Boss Encounter liegt. All diese Elemente führen zu Ausschüttung des körpereigenen Hormons Dopamin (ein biogenes Amin) auch bekannt als eines der Glückshormone. Vorallem bei World of Warcraft steigt der Dopaminspiegel höher als bei anderen Erfogserlebnissen wie z.B Erfolg im Sport. Diese Ausschüttung erfolgt auch bei Drogenkonsum (hauptsächlich bei Amphetaminen) allerdings in weitaus höherem Maße als es bei WoW der Fall ist. Daraus lässt sich also die Behauptung aufstellen: Suchtpotential:
 Normale Glückserlebnisse <World of Warcraft < Drogen. Das müsste heißen das WoW eine Droge ist, allerdings müsste das auch bedeuten das man Glückserlebnisse im "RL" verbieten müsste. Ich hoffe ich konnte die "Suchtgefahr" von WoW etwas verständlicher erlläutern , So Far....Sinured


----------



## Gnorgh (16. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> @ Gnorgh Ich habe zwar nicht das Recht über dich als Menschen zu urteilen da ich dich nicht kenne aber wenn du so mit deinen Kindern umgehst bzw. vielleicht eines Tages umgehen wirst dan tun/werden sie mir echt leid tun. Ich bin es nämlich echt leid dass die Leute sobald ihnen irgendwas nicht past mir gleich das Grundgesetz auf die Nase haun. Glaub mir ich kenne die Gesetzte und ich weis auch dass das Gericht meinen Eltern recht geben würde, allerdings war mein Beitrag eigentlich an den gesunden Menschenverstand gerichtet. Ich meine eigentlich sollten Eltern auf ihre Kinder stolz sein wenn sie sich noch selber was erarbeiten und für etwas dass sie haben wollen auch bereit sind etwas zu tun und sich nicht alles "hineinschieben" lassen. Und es ist auch keine Lösung den PC wegzusperren den damit bewirkt man nämlich genau das Gegenteil. Es kommen Streitigkeiten auf. Es muss doch möglich sein einfach darüber zu reden oder? Nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen und den PC wegsperren oder die Eltern verklagen! Und auch wenn dass Gesetz sagt dass Eltern das Recht dazu haben, so ist es moralisch denke ich doch nicht richtig.



Ich sage nicht, dass ich es so machen würde. nur fand ich deine Aussage von Aufstand und so weiter doch recht "draufgängerisch". Das hat mich zu dem Kommentar verleitet!


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

O Herr bitte schütze mich vor den Normen!!!!!!!!!! @ Ghul Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass man nach einer Norm oder einer Klassifizierung beurteilen soll ob jemand süchtig ist oder nicht? Sry aber 6 setzen. Ich arbeite jeden Tag mit Normen und Klassifizierungen und ich kann nur sagen, dass auch wenn in einer Norm etwas speziell beschrieben wird muss man denoch in der Lage sein sie auf andere Situationen und Umstände anzuwenden. Auch wenn in der von dir geposteten Norm/Klassifizierung immer nur die Rede von Drogen und irgendwelchen Substanzen ist so trifft 80% davon auch auf WoW zu, z.B. 

- Anhaltender Substanzkonsum trotz des Nachweises eindeutig schädlicher Folgen, wie z. B. Leberschädigung durch exzessives Trinken, depressive Verstimmungen infolge starken Substanzkonsums oder drogenbedingte Verschlechterung kognitiver Funktionen. Es sollte dabei festgestellt werden, dass der/die KonsumentIn sich tatsächlich über Art und Ausmaß der schädlichen Folgen im Klaren war oder dass zumindest davon auszugehen ist


Wir wissen denke ich alle dass Computerbildschirme schädlich für die Augen sind. Und jetzt zeigt mir einen WoW Spieler den das auch nur im geringsten kümmert! 


Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin selbst überzeugter WoW Spieler, und ich finde die Diskussion ob WoW süchtig macht oder nicht auch völlig überflüssig da wir viel größere Probleme auf dieser Welt haben als ein paar verzogene Kinder die nichts besseres mit sich anzufangen wissen als vorm PC zu verroten. Allerdings wenn ich mich so auf meinem Server (Ambossar) umkucke fallen mir schon einige Leute auf denen meiner Meinung nach n bisschen weniger WoW und dafür ein bisschen mehr RL nicht schaden würde.


----------



## Ricardo34 (16. März 2009)

Ich glaube das alles hat auch mit gesellschaftlichen Problemen zutun. Ein Problem ist, das unsere Schule zu sehr auf Wissensvermittlung setzt anstatt auf soziales lernen. Schon die Aufteilung auf Realschulen, Gymnasien und Hauptschulen ist ein ganz falscher Weg.
Denn die hauptschüler bekommen schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt mitgeteilt das sie Verlierer in der heutigen Gesellschaft sind.
Aber ich finde auch die Lehrer tragen auch eine gehörige Mitschuld an der Misere. Anstatt Schüler in schwierigen Situationen zu unterstützen, machen sie sie sogar auch noch wieder. Das führt oftmals dazu das sich Dann die Schüler in ihre Online rollenspiele wie z.B. WoW zurückziehen. Farcry oder Cs zocken sie dann häufig um sich abzureagieren.
Kommt dann auch noch ein gravierendes soziales Problem dazu, ticken sie dann aus. Dies betrifft besonders Jugendliche mit schwachem Charakter.


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

@ Gnorgh Naja vielleicht habe ich mich auch ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt ^^ was ich nur damit sagen wollte ist dass ich mir es nicht gefallen lassen würde wenn meine Eltern auf einmal anfangen würden Sachen die ich mir selbst erarbeitet habe vor mir zu versperren. Zum Glück habe ich Eltern die mir seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr viele Freiheiten lassen und mich selbst entscheiden was ich aus meinem Leben machen will und wie ich es führen will obwohl ich erst 17 bin. Allerdings muss ich für sämtlichen "Mist" den ich verzapfe auch gnadenlos selber für gerade stehen. Und ich muss sagen es hat bis heute sehr gut geklappt und ich bin dankbar dafür dass mich meine Eltern so erzogen haben. Den ich bin auf diese Art und Weise so einige male sprichwörtlich auf die Schnauze gefallen aber hab daraus auch so einiges gelernt.


----------



## Gnorgh (16. März 2009)

Gul schrieb:


> Nur  so zur Info:
> Merkmale von Sucht / Abhängigkeit nach "International Classification of Deseases" (ICD 10) der WHO:
> 
> _Die sichere Diagnose "Abhängigkeit" wird nur gestellt, wenn irgendwann während des letzten Jahres *drei* oder mehrere der folgenden Kriterien gleichzeitig vorhanden waren:
> ...



Wenn man das als Richtlinie nimmt, glaube ich, dass es eine Spielesucht nicht gibt...

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es sie gibt. Ich habe auch ein paar Leute kennengelernt, die sehr sicher spielsüchtig sind, aber auf die keine der oben genannten Kriterien zutreffen.


----------



## Gul (16. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin selbst überzeugter WoW Spieler, und ich finde die Diskussion ob WoW süchtig macht oder nicht auch völlig überflüssig da wir viel größere Probleme auf dieser Welt haben als ein paar verzogene Kinder die nichts besseres mit sich anzufangen wissen als vorm PC zu verroten. Allerdings wenn ich mich so auf meinem Server (Ambossar) umkucke fallen mir schon einige Leute auf denen meiner Meinung nach n bisschen weniger WoW und dafür ein bisschen mehr RL nicht schaden würde.



Da geb ich dir ja auch vollkommen Recht. Ist auf der Nachtwache nicht anders. Es ging mir grundlegend nur um die Merkmale einer Sucht und als Erläuterung wie man "Sucht" überhaupt definiert. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass alle Punkte zutreffen, aber mindestens 2 Punkte (Nr. 2&5).



> Wenn man das als Richtlinie nimmt, glaube ich, dass es eine Spielesucht nicht gibt...



Keine Richtlinie, nur definierte Merkmale


----------



## Gnorgh (16. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> @ Gnorgh Naja vielleicht habe ich mich auch ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt ^^ was ich nur damit sagen wollte ist dass ich mir es nicht gefallen lassen würde wenn meine Eltern auf einmal anfangen würden Sachen die ich mir selbst erarbeitet habe vor mir zu versperren. Zum Glück habe ich Eltern die mir seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr viele Freiheiten lassen und mich selbst entscheiden was ich aus meinem Leben machen will und wie ich es führen will obwohl ich erst 17 bin. Allerdings muss ich für sämtlichen "Mist" den ich verzapfe auch gnadenlos selber für gerade stehen. Und ich muss sagen es hat bis heute sehr gut geklappt und ich bin dankbar dafür dass mich meine Eltern so erzogen haben. Den ich bin auf diese Art und Weise so einige male sprichwörtlich auf die Schnauze gefallen aber hab daraus auch so einiges gelernt.



Wenn das so ist, dann ist das ja völlig in Ordnung. Die Eltern sind in der Art ihrer Erziehung ja relativ frei. Wichtig ist einfach, dass sie ihre Kinder nicht aus den Augen verlieren oder sich nicht mehr um sie kümmern. Bei all den Freiheiten, die du haben magst, bin ich mir sicher, dass deine Eltern doch ziemlich genau wissen, was du tust oder nicht. nun aber genug damit und btt...


----------



## Gamor (16. März 2009)

> [...]Christian Pfeiffer, fordert daher, die Alterseinstufung für das Spiel von 12 auf 18 Jahre heraufzusetzen.



Ich hab kein Problem damit, denn das wird GAR NICHTS ändern


----------



## DreiHaare (16. März 2009)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft...14000 Jugendliche laut Spiegel sind Computerspielabhängig. Wir sind ein 80 Millionen Volk. Das sind nicht einmal 0,02% der Gesamtbevölkerung und die Medien schreien nach Veränderung, nach staatlichen Regeln für diese ach so gewaltvergötternden Drecksspiele.
Was ist denn mit Fettsucht bei Jugendlichen? Hier haben wir es mit einer richtigen Prozentzahl zu tun und der Staat greift nicht ein...trotz der Milliarden, die er heute und vor allem zukünftig für die Behandlung der dadurch anfallenden Erkrankung aufbringen muss.
Alkohol bekommen die Jugendlichen immer noch an jeder Ecke für ´nen Appel und ein Ei, andere Drogen erwähne ich hier jetzt mal gar nicht.

Diese verschissene Doppelmoral unserer Politiker und unserer gesamten Gesellschaft scheint wirklich nur wenige wie mich zu nerven. Die Probleme dieser jugendlichen Amokläufer liegen ganz sicher nicht in ihrem Spielverhalten, die müssen ganz woanders gesucht werden...und dies, bevor der nächste sich auf den Weg macht. Aber natürlich ist es einfacher die Schuld Spielentwicklern zu geben, als sie bei den Eltern, dem Umfeld des Jugendlichen, in den gesellschaftlichen Strukturen, der Pubertät, einer Mischung aus allem oder sonst irgendwo suchen zu wollen.
Die Mitglieder der ehemaligen RAF waren rücksichtslose Terroristen, Bin Laden und seine Mannen oder die Mitglieder der IRA. Was sie aber sicher nicht sind trotz ihrer mörderischen Aktivitäten...sie sind nicht durch "Gewaltspiele" zu Terroristen geworden. Sie wollten und wollen durch ihre Taten etwas verändern und sehen einen Sinn in diesen. Vielleicht sieht ein jugendlicher Amokläufer den auch in seiner Tat. Ansetzen jedenfalls muss man an ganz anderer Stelle als bei einem PC-Spiel.


----------



## J3st3r (16. März 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft...14000 Jugendliche laut Spiegel sind Computerspielabhängig. Wir sind ein 80 Millionen Volk. Das sind nicht einmal 0,02% der Gesamtbevölkerung und die Medien schreien nach Veränderung, nach staatlichen Regeln für diese ach so gewaltvergötternden Drecksspiele.
> Was ist denn mit Fettsucht bei Jugendlichen? Hier haben wir es mit einer richtigen Prozentzahl zu tun und der Staat greift nicht ein...trotz der Milliarden, die er heute und vor allem zukünftig für die Behandlung der dadurch anfallenden Erkrankung aufbringen muss.
> Alkohol bekommen die Jugendlichen immer noch an jeder Ecke für ´nen Appel und ein Ei, andere Drogen erwähne ich hier jetzt mal gar nicht.
> 
> ...



genau so seh ich das auch 
2 szenarien:
samstag abend, 19:00
ich geh aus dem haus und treff mich mit kumpels
nach 10min sind 5 bier leer
nach ner stunde sind 2 wodka und 3 kästen bier leer
wir torkeln irgendwohin und pennen in irgendeinem busch

samstag abend, 19:00
ich pflanz mich vor den pc
treffe mich mit ein paar online-kumpels (ich sage nicht freunde!)
wir zocken gemütlich wow
um 3:00 geh ich pennen
ach wie schön war der abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist besser?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. März 2009)

smokizzler schrieb:


> es gibt übrigens auch "andere" medien außer bild, galileo, spiegel online und konsorten, die durchaus kritisch mit der thematik umgehen:
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/online/2009/12/killersp...innenden-waffen



Sehr guter Artikel zur Thematik ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyriella (16. März 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ansetzen jedenfalls muss man an ganz anderer Stelle als bei einem PC-Spiel.



Also ich glaube, dass Computerspiele solcher Art solches Gewaltpotenzial schon fördern KÖNNEN...
Aber man muss weitaus mehr auf die Entwicklung des einzelnen Menschen achten, als das man es pauschalisiert.
Wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe:

Hätte mein Sohn einen ganz "normalen" Werdegang, wäre es für mich gar kein Thema gewesen. Hier sind Eltern (oder evtl. auch Betreuer) gefragt, die besser auf ihr/das Kind gucken und zwar genau hingucken, was mit ihnen abgeht und wie sie sich entwickeln.

Klar durfte meiner auch an den PC... gar keine Frage... Gerade für die Schule ist das Internet äusserst wichtig... 
Aber er durfte nur kontrolliert dran und hatte selbst gar keinen eigenen Rechner...

LG
Myri


----------



## HaRdStYlEr (16. März 2009)

ich find das sowas von schwachsinig... die sollen erst mal world of warcraft spiele, dann können die was berichten... wenn man eine stunde spielt dann bisch in der stunde nur rumgelaufen und da hast nicht mal ein mop gekillt


----------



## Super PePe (16. März 2009)

lamentiert ihr hier immernoch, um nachrichten von gestern?
heute abend gibt es wieder neue tote in den nachrichten! morgen auch wieder ... das so abgefahren... 
und was macht ihr? reden...wundenlecken ... selbstbeweihräuchern ... euch gegenseitig mit phrasen und eristischer Dialektik erschlagen ... eure enerige sinnlos verpuffen lassen im konsum (dieses threads)
und was ist beim nächstemal? grüsst das murmeltier?

was hindert euch öffentlich (in diesem falle dem herrn pfeiffer) die meinung zu geigen?
was hindert euch auf die strasse zugehen und das zu tun von dem ihr nur in geschichtsbüchern lest?
was hindert euch daran das system zu erneuern in dem ihr selbst lebt?

"Um Gottes Willen nur nichts Radikales in der Gesellschaft der Normalität. Der Glaube an den Fortschritt ist ungebrochen und wird mit dem Flammenschwert der Verdrängung verteidigt. [...]
Haben wir nicht die beste aller möglichen Gesellschaftsformen, heißt es immer wieder, und alle nicken ergriffen, als müsste nicht auch das beste System immer wieder erneuert werden. Als müsste man nicht immer bereit sein Weltbild in Frage zu stellen."

und mir geht es hierbei nicht nur um das wow (es ist im ende nur ein spiel) es geht um die art und weise
und es geht auch nicht um den amoklauf, das ist genau so eine energieverschwendung, wie tage lang sich in einer abgeschlossenen gemeindschaft über seine umwelt zu unterhalten, um am ende den nächsten thread anzuklicken und diesen zu konsumieren


edit: die paar echt substanzhaltigen beiträge werden ignoriert oder zerpflückt um wieder einer der obercoolen Roxxerimbauser zu sein... beiträge mit merh als 2 zeilen werden meist gar nicht gelesen oder und verstanden ... hauptsache man ist dabei und ein teil von was
http://media.aperto.de/google_epic2015_de.html

http://blogoscoped.com/videos/epic-2015.html


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

*Sarkasmus on* Wegen Religionen werden Kriege geführt!!!! Wegen Religionen müssen unschuldige Menschen sterben!!!!!! Wir müssen Religion verbieten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Sarkasmus off*

Genauso bei WoW. Es wird nur als "Vorhang" benutzt.


----------



## El Pollo Diablo (16. März 2009)

Das nachträgliche  Heraufsetzen der Altersbeschränkung eines Spiels, das weder sexuelle Inhalte noch übermäßig Gewalttätige Inhalte hat, ist unzulässig.
Diskussion beendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. März 2009)

Im Ernst:

Die Meisten Computerspieler hören den Leuten im Ard, Zdf oder in der Zeitung garnichtmehr zu. Wenn es heißt "Christian Pfeiffer" schalten sie automatisch ab. "Der Arsch labert nur Blödsinn, der hat keine Ahnung von Computerspielen"; es gibt ja auch einige Youtube-Videos die sich mal diese ganzen Berichte vorgenommen hat aber wenn man mal zuhört stimmen da vielleicht einige Dinge auch.

Klar: WoW ist kein Ballerspiel, dass Menschen zum Morden animiert. Es ist auch völlig überzogen, dass die Leute Quests wie das "Affenquälen" im Sholazarbecken so verdammt ausschmücken... kein WoW Spieler denkt wirklich ans Affenquälen, sondern an das Abschliessen der Quest. Wer liest sich schon alle Texte durch?

Was allerdings in diesem Bericht über WoW geschrieben wird, würde ich so unterschreiben. WoW ist wohl das Spiel mit dem größten Suchtfaktor, den Blizzard so weit es geht in die Höhe treibt. Es sind ohne Frage hunderte Schüler sitzen geblieben oder haben wegen WoW ihre Ausbildung abgebrochen oder sich sonstwas verbaut.
Jugendliche, speziell pupertierende sind so einer Verantwortung vielleicht nicht gewachsen.
Ein Weg wäre sicher, WoW auf 18 hochzustufen. Mit entsprechenden Accountaktivierungsmaßnahmen (Personalausweis u.A.) könnte man das versichern.
Viel einfacher wäre es, wenn die Eltern sich ihrer Verantwortung bewusst würden aber das funktioniert leider nicht immer.

Ich will hiermit niemanden angreifen. Es gibt massenhaft Jugendliche, die ihr Leben super im Griff haben und WoW spielen, aber es sind eben nicht alle...


----------



## DreiHaare (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch bitte einen einzigen Beitrag, der behauptet das ausschließlich ein bestimmtes Computerspiel einen Amoklauf verursacht hätte. Du findest nicht einen, auch nicht von Herrn Pfeifer.
> Es geht darum Gefahren zu minimieren, falls Du das verstehst.
> Außerdem geht es darum der Verblödung fast einer ganzen Generation entgegenzuwirken, denn da haben Computerspiele einen sehr hohen Schuldanteil!



Völliger Unfug, was du da von dir gibst. Natürlich gibt es Spiele, die nicht besonders intelligent sind. Das ist das TV-Programm meistens auch nicht, also verdamme doch das. Oder die Nutzung von Handys und SMS. Oder die Bildzeitung. Oder Horrorfilme...die waren übrigens früher schuld an solchen Taten, als es die PC-Spiele noch nicht gab.
Wenn du Gefahren auf diese Weise minimieren willst, dann stecke jeden doch in einen Bunker, der nie verlassen wird.

Waffen gehören nicht in einen Privathaushalt. Wer auf Schießanlagen ballern will, sollte seine Waffe hinterher in einem Zeughaus wieder abgeben müssen. DAS wäre zum Beispiel eine Art der "Gefahrenminimierung" zu diesem Thema.


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (16. März 2009)

Hey zusammen, ich habe mir auch mal Eure post druch gelesen ich muss schon sagen klasse das viele fast genau so denke wie andere 

aber ich muss dazu sagen, es ist eigentlich scheiss egal ab welches alter wow raus kommen soll oder ab sogar ab 18jahren gemacht werden soll

den geht man ebend nach papa hier das will ich haben du must es kaufen papa ( die eltern machen das )

oder man hat freunde die schon etwas älter sind die kaufen es den =) also bringt es auch wenig das spiel ab 18 zu machen


ich erinner mich noch an Counter Strike zeiten das spiel war glaube ich ab 18 ? wo es raus kam? oder war es sogar schon KEINE JUGENDFREIGABE?

ich war damals 14 und habe das game bekommen

die Politiker haben doch sowieso gung geld warum sollen die sich den noch um uns kümmern ? ihr leben ist schon abgehackt 

aber wehe es passiert bei den und bei ihren kindern den können die gestze geändert werden !!!!


die meinung von andren zu hören ist schon gut und schön aber es bringt doch nix wen wr NIX da gegen tun können


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

Jo für die Politiker sind wir wie damals bei den Römern nur der Pöbel: "Gib ihm sein täglich Spiel und er hält die Füse still"! Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Thrainan (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch bitte einen einzigen Beitrag, der behauptet das ausschließlich ein bestimmtes Computerspiel einen Amoklauf verursacht hätte. Du findest nicht einen, auch nicht von Herrn Pfeifer.
> Es geht darum Gefahren zu minimieren, falls Du das verstehst.
> Außerdem geht es darum der Verblödung fast einer ganzen Generation entgegenzuwirken, *denn da haben Computerspiele einen sehr hohen Schuldanteil!*


Wie machen die Computerspiele das denn? Strahlen die mir nerventötende Geheimbotschaften ins Hirn? 
So ein Unfug. Es ist doch immer das selbe, eine ganze Elterngeration ist völlig verwahrlost und versagt. Aber man darf nicht sagen das mama und papa doof wie 5 Meter Schotterweg ist. 
Alkohol verblödet auch, wird er verboten? Nein!
Autos töten Menschen. verboten? Nein!
Ich dachte echt das wir in Deutschland gelernt hätten differenzierter an ein thema ranzugehen. Einfache Sündenbockbotschaften wie deine sind seit Jahrzenten überhohlt...


----------



## Zomgolololadin (16. März 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft...14000 Jugendliche laut Spiegel sind Computerspielabhängig. Wir sind ein 80 Millionen Volk. Das sind nicht einmal 0,02% der Gesamtbevölkerung und die Medien schreien nach Veränderung,



Schon kalr 14k nur ... haha witzig wenn da 14k steht, dann ist das eine große untertreibung es sind ganz sicher viel mehr mein Gott alleine wenn ich auf manche Gilden sehe was sie für Anforderungen an die Member setzen "5 Raidtage die Woche und und und"
Jeder der Mitglied einer solchen Gilde ist -> ist auch irgendwie süchtig stellt teils ja auch sein RL um, nur um an den Raids und Co teilnehmen zu können.
Diese Gilden sind äußerst Zahlreich.

Und Leute bitte nicht vergessen WoW ist das eine aber es gibt noch hunderte andere Spiele ob nu online oder nicht online ob MMO oder Shooter / Rollenspiel und und und.
Ich würde sagen , dass du deine 14k mit 10 multiplizieren solltest um ein kleinen Schritt näher an der Wahrheit zu sein.

Ach ja und es gibt nicht nur PC da wären noch PS3 XBox und Co was ist mit denen?
In fast jedem Haushalt unter 30 (Jahre alt) steht ein Rechner UND / ODER Konsole. DAs Problem ist größer als viele Annehmen.

Nebenbei habe ich mich schon länger für Sucht bei Games informiert und es ist erschreckend in welchem Maß dies zunimmt (Bin selbst süchtig ..leider  hab jetzt knapp 20 Jahre PC und Konsolen hinter mir bin damit aufgewachsen (25 Jahre alt)) 
Ich komme endlich wieder soweit klar , dass Job und Freunde / Familie nicht mehr zu kurz kommen. Doch regelmäßige Raidteilnahme ist immernoch sehr wichtig für mich auch wenn ich mir vor Monaten geschworen hatte nur noch PVP zu machen so sieht man vor allem bei WoW , wie sich das ganz schnell wieder ändern kann.

In meinen Augen ist WoW schlimmer als fast jede Droge was Suchtpotential angeht.. und da hab ich auch so ziehmlich alles durch also ein Vergleich ist durchaus drinn.
Kenne Kokser die ziehen einmal im Monat und sind zufrieden, Kiffer die ma auf einer Party den ein oder anderen Joint rauchen auch normal irgendwie Leute die andere Sachen ausprobiert haben , wie ich und für die es einfach nicht das richtige war.

Aufhören mit Drogen die nicht körperlich abhängig machen ist WEIT einfacher!!! als wenn man WoW suchtet -> einer Gilde angehört und vllt dort Freunde fand? Die Itemgier einen packt und unter Umständen das Spiel eine weit höhere Bedeutung findet als ein "Spiel" eigentlich sollte.

Werft doch einfach mal einen Blick in die Bewerbungsforen bekannter Raidgilden eures Servers...

Nur meine Meinung (Rechtschreib-flames wenn ihr Bock habt - Mimimi soll es nicht sein bin nur ein aktiver Spieler der sein Problem erkannt hat und trotz dessen weitermacht - wer meint ,dass ein Vergleich von WoW und "Drogen" wie Canabis / Kokain / Speed LSD und und und nicht angemessen ist der hat keine Ahnung)


----------



## Demyriella (16. März 2009)

BlackFlyDevil schrieb:


> den geht man ebend nach papa hier das will ich haben du must es kaufen papa ( die eltern machen das )



Und jetzt pauschalisierst du.... Nicht alle Eltern sind so bekloppt und kaufen gleich alles, was ihre Kinder wollen... Nur die, die 

1. Genug Geld dafür haben
2. Zuviel arbeiten und ihre Kinder beschäftigt wissen wollen
3. Ihnen das, was die Kinder machen egal ist
4. Selbst von IRGENDWAS abhängig sind und ihre Schuldgefühle dadurch kompensieren wollen

Mein Sohn hat auch immer gesagt er möchte Doom, WoW etc pp. ... Bei uns gab es das nicht... Bis vor paar Monaten wusste ich noch NICHTS über WoW und hätte mich auch nicht davon überzeugen lassen können.

Wenn ich mein Kind richtig wahrnehme, dann förder ich es so, wie es das braucht!!!

LG
Myri


----------



## Dufurius (16. März 2009)

@Demyriella Und wieso spielst du jetzt auf einmal doch??


----------



## Technocrat (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es geht darum Gefahren zu minimieren, falls Du das verstehst.



Das ist eine sehr kranke Denke. Wenn man Gefahren minimieren will, muß man den ganzen Tag im Bett bleiben.


----------



## Technocrat (16. März 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> Nebenbei habe ich mich schon länger für Sucht bei Games informiert und es ist erschreckend in welchem Maß dies zunimmt



Die nimmt zu, seit es Forschungsinstitute gibt, die sich damit beschäftigen, und die alle Geld abhaben wollen.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (16. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Die nimmt zu, seit es Forschungsinstitute gibt, die sich damit beschäftigen, und die alle Geld abhaben wollen.



Naja auch wenn ich seit 20 Jahren am zocken bin so ist die Sucht bei mir erst mit WoW gekommen.
Denk ma so was haben wir alle in unserer Freizeit gemacht so hm zwischen 10-16? Also ich war immer draussen mit Freunden feiern oder spielen wie Kinder halt spielen aber kaum PC und Co.

Heute hat doch jedes Kiddy nen PC / FErnseher und und und im Zimmer sie wachsen damit auf und draussen spielt eh kaum noch jemand weil es drinen ja warm ist und die Schulfreunde teils auch am zocken sind.
Es nimmt halt "prozentual!" immer mehr zu , dass mehr Zeit am Rechner verbracht wird als draussen...


----------



## Demyriella (16. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> @Demyriella Und wieso spielst du jetzt auf einmal doch??



Weil es nicht um mich ging sondern um meinen Sohn. Und da er jetzt nicht mehr hier ist und auch nicht an solche Spiele rankommt hat mein Mann sich mit WoW befasst, weil es ihn schon interessiert hat. Er hat 2 Wochen gezockt und dann hab ich auch angefangen, weil ich es sehr interessant finde. Aber für Kinder wie meinen Sohn wäre es überhaupt nix. Und da fängt es doch an. Wir Eltern müssen lernen unsere Kinder wieder einzuschätzen um eventuelle Gefahrenquellen für sie erst gar nicht zugänglich zu machen.
Es ist schnell gesagt: 

ICH spiel ja nur und mein Kind nicht...

Aber was ist in der Zeit, in der man nicht zuhause ist? Grade bei WoW finde ich es gut, dass man dafür bezahlen muss, denn so kommt man nicht einfach so an das Spiel ran wenn es nicht sowieso schon installiert ist. 

WoW ist schon ein klasse Spiel - für Leute die sich selbst und ihre Umwelt RICHTIG wahrnehmen!!!!

Eltern sollten in der Lage sein, ihre eigenen Bedürfnisse auch mal wegzustecken, wenn es um das wohl ihrer Kinder geht!!!

LG
Myri


----------



## ThEDiciple (16. März 2009)

Finde diese ganze diskusion hinfällig. Klar und das wissen wir alle kann ein spiel wie WoW süchtig machen, in der regel können das alle spiele aber wir wissen alle warum das Genre dem WoW angehört besonders dazu verleitet. Zeitaufwand ist hier meist ein riesen faktor und diese brauchst du nun einfach mal. Wenn alles nebenher nicht einbricht ok, aber problematisch wird es dann sobalt schule, arbeit , familie , reallife an sich darunter leidet. Klar sind das einzelfälle aber trotzdem muss man sie nicht unter den teppich kehren. Trotzdem ist der ansatz denke ich falsch. Nachträglich WoW auf 18 zu setzen wird warscheinlich eh nicht möglich sein, das zieht eine menge verfahren hinter sich laut bericht und ggf. klagen von Blizzard , zurecht wie ich auch finde denn damit würde man nichts erreichen. Ich denke vom Inhalt her ist nix schlimmes an WoW und was die sucht eingeht frag ich mich jedes mal wenn von besorgten eltern die rede ist oder herrn pfeifer und seinen ideen warum es immer erst dann zum gespräch kommt wenn das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist. Gerade WoW bietet die Elterliche freigabe wo Eltern , wenn sie sich denn interessieren würden was ihre kidz da spielen, locker die Onlinezeiten kontrollieren und steuern können. Wenn das nicht gemacht wird aber im gegenzug sich beschwert wird Blizzard würde bewusst die leute in die sucht treiben bzw WoW würde es tun stellt sich doch eher ob hier nicht wer anders versagt hat, durch mangeldes dessinteresse und gleichgültigkeit der Aufsichtspersonen & Eltern was ihre sprösslinge da spielen. Das gleiche ist ja auch bei den immer so gern genannten (Killer) Spielen der fall. Wie oft hab ich schon erlebt (hab selber mal 1 Jahr in einer Videospiel / PC Spiel Fachmarkt gearbeitet) das gewissen Eltern es schnuppe ist was da auf der packung steht. Selbst nachdem sie nochmal drauf hingewiesen wurden kauften sie ihrem danebenstehenden Kind Spiele ala Counter Strike usw. . Gleiches eben RTL wieder so ein toller bericht über Killerspielverkauf an Minderjährige. Was wurdb getestet? 3 Tankstellen mit Zeitschriften ala PC Action usw (ab 16) und ein An & Verkauf laden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie die test ausgegangen sind muss ich denke ich net erläutern komisch wurde in dem einziegen fachmarkt (Gamesstop) in dem der 12 Jährige versichte ein Spiel ab 16 zu kaufen dann doch der Ausweis verlangt. Man brauch keine neuen gesetze wenn die alten nicht ziehn, meist dann bei so sachen wie Tankstellen oder 0,8,15 läden die letztendlich nur das Geld interessiert denn in Fachmärkten & Handelsketten wird sowas eher weniger passieren , auch hier gibts schwarze schafe klar. Man verbietet ja auch net grundsätzlich Alkohol oder setzt in massiv nach oben nur weil es immer mal wieder unter 16 Jährige schnapsleichen gibt, gleiches gilt bei Zigaretten. Die zum teil gleichgültigkeit der Gesellschaft, Eltern und Freunden macht sowas meist erst möglich und wenn jeder ein bischen mehr auf sein gegenüber achten würde könnte man manche sachen im keim ersticken. Ebenso Eltern, gut sie hatten sowas früher nicht wie die heutige Gen mit PS3 , Highend PC's usw aber das muss net gleichzeitig eine ausrede bei manchen sein warum sie sich nicht für die sachen interessieren. Laut Spiegel Bericht heißt es von Blizzards seiten wenn ich das heut richtig gelesen hab das die möglichkeit der Elterlichen freigabe kaum bis eher wenig genutzt wird. Die meisten wüssten nichtmal das es sowas gibt , ist ja schonmal schön das sowas überhaupt mal erwähnt wird in einem Bericht gegen Computerspiele. Da bringt auch kein ab 18 oder verbot von Egoshootern etwas wenn es manchen Eltern eh egal ist was das gespielt wird und erst wieder dann gemeckert wenns im sand feststeckt und alleine da nimmer rauskommt. Und dann soll die Spieleindustrie schuld sein, oder die USK die spiele zu niedrig einstufen.  ja ne is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (16. März 2009)

„Nicht mit dem Ersten dem Besten zu disputieren; sondern allein mit solchen, die man kennt und von denen man weiß, dass sie Verstand genug besitzen, nicht gar zu Absurdes vorzubringen und dadurch beschämt werden zu müssen; und um mit Gründen zu disputieren und nicht mit Machtsprüchen, und um auf Gründe zu hören und darauf einzugehen, und endlich, dass sie die Wahrheit schätzen, gute Gründe gern hören, auch aus dem Munde des Gegners, und Billigkeit genug haben, um es ertragen zu können Unrecht zu behalten, wenn die Wahrheit auf der anderen Seite liegt. Daraus folgt, dass unter Hundert kaum Einer ist, der es wert ist, dass man mit ihm disputiert.“

    – Aristoteles im letzten Kapitel der Topica
die disputanten der seite 13 haben irgendwo den gleichen standpunkt - fangt an sauber zu diskutieren und nicht das gesagt des anderen zu zerlegen, sondern darauf aufzubauen - es weiter zuspinnen um es dann notfalls durch argumentation zu widerlegen


----------



## -Vardor- (16. März 2009)

Ich zocke zwar viel, bin aber gut in der schule und habe mehrere Freunde.
Ich finde es viel schlimmer wie manche aus unserer Klasse saufen (14-15Jahre alt). 
Da ist PC-spielen meiner meinung nach "besser". Und wenn saufen/rauchen "jugend" ist dann bin ich froh sie angeblicherweise mit WoW vergeudet zu haben.


----------



## Brakthor (16. März 2009)

80% aller Massenmörder spielen Gewaltspiele! 
100% aller Massenmörder essen Brot.... 
!!!VERBIETET BROT!!!


----------



## valibaba (16. März 2009)

Also ich zocke recht oft WoW, jeden tag zwischen 2 und 4 Stunden und am Wochenende kann es sich schon den ganzen tag hinziehen... dann heissts meistens: "Freitag, Samstag abend wird naxx gecleart"... pff Freitag, samstag ^^?? Da bin ich mit Freunden unterwegs... das ist genau der punkt warum ich noch nie gross in naxx gewesen bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) JAAAA ich geh lieber in den Ausgang und Trink mit meinen Freunden vielleicht einen zuviel als die Ganze Nacht vor der Kiste zu sitzen und irgendwelche Untote zu kloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem is bald sommer... dann mach ich wieder WoW pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (16. März 2009)

Silanas schrieb:


> Wow wurde leider von den öffentlich rechtlichen als Alibi benutzt, um ein Suchtpotenziel von Spielen darzustellen....
> 
> Medienwirksam wird es natürlich nur wenig genannt, aber es sei die erste Stufe zur
> 
> ...




dass es dabei ums suchtpotential geht ist mir bewusst nur wo is die beziehung zu dem amoklauf? denn dadurch wurde die erneute diskussion ja ausgelöst. und von "pc-süchtig" zu "amokläufer" is es n ganzes stück bzw steht in keinerlei relation


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. März 2009)

HaRdStYlEr schrieb:


> ich find das sowas von schwachsinig... die sollen erst mal world of warcraft spiele, dann können die was berichten... wenn man eine stunde spielt dann bisch in der stunde nur rumgelaufen und da hast nicht mal ein mop gekillt



hmmm, wie soll das gehen ?
1std - 0 Mops , aber rumlaufen....
und dann mit einem lvl1 Char.

"Bei so einer Aussage kann man sich richtig Vorstellen................" 
(achne lieber nix schreiben)


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (16. März 2009)

Wow ab 18! Es gibt Hoffnung!


----------



## Thrainan (16. März 2009)

Suchtartige Erscheinungen bei PC spielen sind Symptome, aber doch keine Ursache. Ich spiele automatisch weniger, wenn ich gute Freunde habe, ein gesundes familiäres Umfeld und dazu vieleicht noch nen ordentlichen Job zu dem ich gerne gehe/respektive ne gute Schule wo ich gerne hingehe, ist das mit der Spielesucht kein Problem. 
Warum sollte ich nur WoW spielen, wenn ich statt dessen einen trinken kann? Würde mir nie einfallen. Habe ich diese oprion nicht, zocke ich halt mehr. Das sich dann ein gewöhnungseffekt einstellt ist ja normal.


----------



## Dazar (16. März 2009)

wenn man die woche 5 raidtage hat bedeudet dies nicht zwangsläufig, dass man süchtig ist ...

einfach das spiel mal für 2 wochen nicht spielen ... sobald im rl mal was bedeutendes passiert z.b. ein schicksalsschlag, eine neue freudin oder ein urlaub sind 99% der spieler in der lage sich vom pc zu lösen

nur warum hängen denn soviele leute vorm pc ?

weil das freizeitangebot für jugendliche hoffnungslos überteuert ist

für einen schlechten film im kino 10 euro zahlen ...
eine runde bowling 8 euro
ein straßenbahnticket 1,40
mitgliedschaft in einem sportverein (plus ausrüstung) ... xx euro (keine ahnung)

das sind doch alles preise die nicht mehr normal sind ... 

zu den medien muss man eh nichts mehr sagen ... das ist niveauloser sensationsjournalismus geworden ... man geilt sich an zahlen über tote, verletzte auf und in jedem artikel muss das wort "jahrhundert" vorkommen


----------



## tortiman (16. März 2009)

Man könnte z.B. den Online Konsum von Spielen wie WOW eigentlich ganz einfach begrenzen. Jeder Account hat z.B. eine Spielzeit im Monat von 80 Stunden, sind diese voll = ACC dicht. Wer seine 80 Stunden nicht voll bekommt darf alles in einem Konto sammeln und in den nächsten Monaten zusätzlich verbrauchen. Das würde bei dem großen Teil der Onlinegemeinde bestimmt reichen und die wirklichen süchtis reguros vom Spiel trennen.

Mich wundert eh das sowas in Deutschland noch nicht eingeführt wurde, wir sind doch sonst immer die ersten wo gekappt wird.

Gruß


----------



## Azerother Abendpost (16. März 2009)

Ein Programmhinweis für alle *World of Warcraft*-Spieler und thematisch Interessierte:

Am Dienstag, 17. März 2009 ab 22.15 Uhr sendet *PHOENIX* eine Diskussionsrunde mit dem Titel: _*„Nach dem Amoklauf - Wie gefährlich sind Killerspiele?“*
_
Hier der offizielle Pressetext dazu:



> _Bonn - Nach dem Amoklauf von Winnenden stehen Killerspiele wieder in der Kritik. Deutschlands größte Jugendstudie belegt jetzt: Neuntklässler verbringen täglich im Durchschnitt 140 Minuten mit Computerspielen. Dabei besonders beliebt: „Ego-Shooter“ wie „World of Warcraft“ und „Counter-Strike“. Bayerns Ministerpräsident Horst Seehofer spricht sich für ein Verbot aus. Warum verliert die Gesellschaft Jugendliche an eine Phantasiewelt aus Blut und Gewalt? Wie sinnvoll ist ein Verbot? Nach Erfurt, Emsdetten und Winnenden - drohen nun auch in Deutschland amerikanische Verhältnisse?
> Anke Plättner diskutiert in der PHOENIX RUNDE u.a. mit Prof. Christian Pfeiffer (Kriminologe), Michael Wallies (Medzinstudent, war süchtig nach Computerspielen) und Malte Behrmann (GAME e.V. – Bundesverband der Entwickler von Computerspielen)._



Wer die Sendung verpassen sollte, sie wird noch einmal um 00.00 Uhr und am Mittwochmorgen um 9.15 Uhr wiederholt.

*Game on!*​
Quelle:
http://www.phoenix.de/content/phoenix/die_...atum=2009-03-17


*Edit*: Nachdem der Pressetext eine gute Stunde wie oben zitiert im Internet zu lesen war, korrigierte man ihn, indem *"World of Warcraft"* entfernt und Armin Laschet (NRW-Landesminister für Generationen, Familien, Frauen und Integration) hinzugefügt wurde.
Dennoch ist zu erwarten, daß Prof. Christian Pfeiffer auch die WOW-Spieler nicht außen vor lassen wird.
Siehe: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=89546


----------



## tortiman (16. März 2009)

Dazar schrieb:


> wenn man die woche 5 raidtage hat bedeudet dies nicht zwangsläufig, dass man süchtig ist ...
> 
> einfach das spiel mal für 2 wochen nicht spielen ... sobald im rl mal was bedeutendes passiert z.b. ein schicksalsschlag, eine neue freudin oder ein urlaub sind 99% der spieler in der lage sich vom pc zu lösen
> 
> ...


Da hast Du vollkommen Recht, Deutschland ist wirklich, gerade für Jugendliche, extrem teuer geworden. Bestimmt mit ein Grund für das viele PC gespiele.


----------



## somogu (16. März 2009)

Also ich finde das man schon lange spielen darf nur man sollte es im griff haben sprich wenn man pause machen will dass man auch einfach gehen kann


----------



## okaos (16. März 2009)

ok, betrachten wir es doch mal von einer anderen seite aus:

verhaltensmuster aufgrund übersteigerten medienkonsums. 
wenn also ein 16jähriger mit einer feuerwaffe um sich schiesst, dann hat er zuviel aggressive spiele gezockt. so die these bislang. was treibt einen 60jährigen dann dazu, sich an 10jährigen zu vergreifen? zuviel mangas gelesen? warum verprügeln ehemänner ihre familien? zuviel boxen geschaut? warum quatschen einen frauen bewusstlos? zuviel talkshows geschaut? warum kaut ein 2ähriger seine socken kaputt? zuviel tele-tubbies? warum schreibe ich diesen thread? zuviel buffed gelesen?

im ernst, es geht hier um triebtäter, egal, welcher trieb es ist. da hilft keine aufklärung. ich muss keine schilder aufstellen, damit man erkennt, dass zelten auf der autobahn verboten ist. das ist einfach schädlich für alle beteiligten. adolf hitler war sehr wohl bewusst, dass er ein verbrechen begeht, indem er andere länder überfällt. er hats trotzdem gemacht. mir wurde schon als kind erklärt, wenn man anderen in den kopf schiesst, werden sie das kaum überleben. hätte man mir das nicht beim erstenmal richtig erklärt, dann hätte ichs vielleicht ausprobiert. aber ich habs auf anhieb geglaubt. ok, da gabs auch noch keine shooter, aber auch in den siebzigern hatten wir was zum abreagieren.
will sagen: wer krank in der birne ist, der wirdirgendwann ausrasten. vorbeugende massnahmen? bestimmt nicht, indem man allen potentiellen tätern das reizmedium nimmt. alle oben genannten fälle haben eine sache gemeinsam: kein schwein interessiert sich dafür, bis es zu spät ist. stimmt nicht? mal sehen:

den vater des amokläufers hats nicht interessiert, er hatte weder waffe noch munition verschlossen.
über kinderschänder macht man sich erst wirklich gedanken, wenn es in der eigen stadt passiert, der eigene nachbar ist doch so ein netter...
die prügelnden ehemänner stören erst, wenn es zur nachtruhe passiert. meine nachbarn würden sowas nie tun.... die sind immer sooooo leise...
frauen quatschen grundsätzlich viel. dass sie was zu sagen hatten, merken viele männer erst, wenn die dritte ehefrau ausgezogen ist (meine ist noch da)
ein 2jähriger sieht doch süss aus, wie er an seinen socken nuckelt. nun lass ihn doch (bis er sie auszieht und runterwürgt und daran erstickt)
adolf hitler hielten viele für einen tollen politiker, der dem volk arbeit und brot gibt... (kein komentar)
und wer sich wundert, dass dieser thread keine smilies enthält, aber trotzdem bis hierher mitgelesen hat, der merkt, dass das verdammt ernst gemeint ist.

wenn jeder mal mit etwas offeneren augen durch die welt gehen würde und seinen nachbarn mal in die augen schauen würde, dann erübrigten sich viele (nicht alle) dusseligen politischen ausrutscher, die dazu füühren, dass unter anderem wow als gewaltverherrlichend eingestuft werden soll. das hat in den 60ern mit Tom&Jerry auch niemand gemacht. 

ausserdem übersehen viele politiker und sogenannte sozialwissenschaftler häufig, dass man heute mit 12 kein kind mehr ist und mit 16 kein jugendlicher. juristisch ja, das ist mir klar, aber moralisch nicht mehr. die zeiten sind vorbei. wer heute mit 16 nicht eine gewisse reife erlangt hat, der wird sie auch mit 19 nicht haben. schaut euch mal ne talkshow an....


----------



## okaos (16. März 2009)

eins noch: im übrigen schliesse ich mich der meinung von CYL voll und ganz an...


----------



## Strickjacke (16. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Warum schrieben die net mal wie viele Jugendlich am freitag abend/Samstagmorgen stockbesoffen nach hause gekommen sind? Das sin weit mehr als zehntausende und das ist wesentlich schlimmer!




Leider ist es so, dass es keinen juckt wenn Jugendliche aber auch ältere Semester meist volltrunken in der Gesellschaft die Sau raus lassen, bis halt was passiert.

Die Kluft zwischen "Dumm" und "Intelligent" wächst ständig sag ich nur.

Eltern die ihre Kinder richtig erziehen gibt es viele, leider werden aber immer die jenigen, die in der Erziehung versagt haben, ins Licht gerückt.
(Lässt sich Medial besser ausschlachten!)

Zur Erziehung gehört auch das gute Vorbild der Eltern, viele Eltern sind jedoch mit Job, Umfeld, Beziehung u. Kindern total überfordert.
Viele sind meist noch gar nicht Reif und sich ihrer Verantwortung keineswegs bewusst.
Kinder in die Welt setzen ist leicht, sich um die Kinder aber verantwortungsvoll zu kümmern wird oft lästig, je größer die Kleinen werden.

Ich sehe die Lösung der Probleme nicht in einem Verbots von Medien.
Viel mehr müssten Eltern mehr in die Pflicht genommen werden. 
Oft werden Kinder eher als "Statussymbol" angesehen, als als eigenständiger Mensch...        ---> Mein Haus - Mein Auto - Mein Kind - Mein Hund 

Für vieles weniger wichtiges als "Kinder" braucht man heutzutage schon einen Befähigungs Schein oder Kurs, 
zb. zur Haltung von "Kampfhunden" fällt mir spontan ein.             So eine Hundeerziehung ist anscheinend wichtiger als Kindererziehung.
Kinder in die Welt setzen kann jeder ohne jegliche Befähigung ohne jegliches Wissen.

Das Kind ist da, von 0-5 relativ Pflegeleicht ab 6 gehts dann in die Schule..    Erziehung wird da dann nur mehr in der Schule praktiziert wofür ist die denn sonst da.
Ein Kind erfordert mehr Aufmerksamkeit als ein Hund oder ein Meerschweinchen. 
Mama verbietet - Papa erlaubts -- prima wie sich Eltern oft einig sein können.
Bei Kindern reicht es nicht sie täglich zu füttern.
Ein Kind das von seinen Eltern umsorgt wird, mit dem auch über seine Ängste, Sorgen, Probleme gesprochen wird,
das Liebe, Fürsorge, Rückhalt erfährt verhält sich ganz anders als ein vernachlässigter Strassenköter.

Aber sagen wir mal so, es ist leichter die Kinder vor PC und Glotze zu parken als sich um sie zu kümmern.

Wenn man Kinder hat, schaut man doch womit sie sich beschäftigen, wie lange und ob es altersgerecht ist.

Ich danke hier meinen Eltern dass sie mich zu einem verantwortungsvollen Erwachsenen erzogen haben.
Leider hat nicht jeder so ein Glück!


----------



## Redgoda (16. März 2009)

Ich halte es schon allein sehr schwierig ein spiel wie wow auf fsk 18 zu setzen, wie will man plötzlich ner million leute sagen die dieses spiel schon ne ewigkeit spielen und noch unter 18 sind  das sie einfach so aufhöhren sollen und 1 lvl 80er in den sie eine menge zeit gesteckt haben einfach verstauben lassen sollen oder erst wieder spielen dürfen wenn sie Erwachsen sind??^^ ich glaub  ned das das sehr wahrscheinlich ist und selbst wenn, es ist so leicht für jugendlich an sachen zu kommen die nicht für ihr alter bestimmt sind (alkohol, tabak ...) dann wird es eine leichtigkeit sein ein spiel zu bekommen ... 


also finde ich das ganze sinnlos


----------



## Assor (16. März 2009)

*Ja, Computerspiele machen süchtig. *
WoW spielen 11 Millionen Menschen - natürlich treten da irgendwelche Personen auf, die aus der Reihe schlagen, viel und auch deutlich zuviel spielen. Wen verwundert das? Es sind 11 Millionen! Ist man automatisch süchtig, wenn man 2h am Tag dieses Spiel spielt? Bin ich süchtig, weil ich 7x die Woche 3h zum Training gehe? Es sind beides meine Hobbys, mein Training schränkt mich sogar sozial mehr ein, als der Videospielkonsum. Ein "toller" Psychologe würde meinen Trainingswille als "ehrgeiz" preisen - trotzdem wäre ich WoW süchtig. Krasses Beispiel, trotzdem wahr.

Ich find es immer wieder amüsierent, wie gerade Politiker und sogenannten Psychologen mit ihren immer radikaleren Anti-Videospiel-Aussagen die Medienlandschaft bombadieren. 
Welcher dieser Menschenkenner ist mit solchen Medien aufgewachsen? Wenn ich mir die Bank an Trollen angucke sitzen da zu 99.99% nur Männer und Frauen, oder sollte ich Opas und Omas sagen, die selbst mein eigener Großvater als alt, vlt. zu alt für den Beruf, bezeichnen würde und für die der Schwarzweißfernseher laut Kirche noch Hexerei ist. Diese Menschen, die unsere Politik machen sind von der Jugend und den neuen Medien soweit entfernt, wie Kühe vom Radfahren.
Anstatt die Angriffsfläche die diese Medien für die Politiker als Wahlfangmethode bei besorgten Erwachsenen nutzen, sollten sie vlt. mal gucken in welchem Jahrtausend wir uns befinden und wie sich die Hobby und Freizeitgestaltung vieler Menschen verändert hat. Aber nicht nur die Freizeit hat uns verändert, auch der Bezug zur Gewalt. - Ein normaler, mit neuen Medien aufgewachsener Mensch sollte doch Gewalt in der virtuellen Welt von der Realität unterscheiden können. 
Außerdem ist es nicht des Staates Pflicht die Ausgabe besonders gewaltintensiver Medien zu kontrollieren und regulieren?
Wenn ich mir die Reihe von Staatsdienern angucke sitzen da wiederrum vermehrt rauchende, vor sich hin paffende Schlucker rum. Rauchen? Hallo? Sucht.
Sie verbieten Videospiele während sie mit qualmenden Lungenkrebsbomben in der Öffentlichkeit herumstolzieren - fast euch bitte erstmal an die eigene Nase und lernt das 21. Jahrhundert kennen, achja btw. wir haben 2009.

Ein wenig überschüssige Energie abgebaut. Zerreist diesen Post, sogerne und lange ihr wollt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peachum (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Baumschule inc.



Ich glaube, dass du selber zu den ganzen Leuten zählst...
Baumschule, ist nämlich nicht, wie viele denken, eine Schule für unterbelichtete(cooles Wortspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
sondern eine Berufschule für Gärtner-Azubis, welche immerhin Geld verdienen.
Und du bist ja so erwachsen, wie du die ganze Zeit tust...

MFG
Peachum (13 Jahre alt)


----------



## Vibria (16. März 2009)

Peachum schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass du selber zu den ganzen Leuten zählst...
> Baumschule, ist nämlich nicht, wie viele denken, eine Schule für unterbelichtete(cooles Wortspiel
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry für OT: Eine Baumschule ist eine Anbaufläche, auf der Bäume angepflanzt werden, bis Sie eine entsprechende Größe haben, um z.B. verkauft/ umgesetzt zu werden - etwa wie bei Weihnachtsbäumen/ Obstbäumen u.s.w.

Zum Thema:

Ich persönlich denke zwar, dass ich manchmal viel vorm PC sitze und zocke, aber solang ich die Kiste dann ausmache, wenn Freunde anrufen und sagen "Unternehmen wir was?", seh ich eigentlich kein Sucht-Problem.

Ein Verbot wäre absolut überflüssig und nutzlos.

Aber die Menschen, die sich mit dem Thema befassen und darüber entscheiden sollen, sind meist ja solche, die weder Ahnung noch Erfahrung in diesen Dingen haben.


----------



## Bartel (16. März 2009)

Hi,

allein schon die Tatsche, dass WoW als Egoshooter dargestellt wird, sagt aus, dass diese Leute sich nicht oder nur wenig mit diesem Thema befassen.
Es ist immer wieder beängstlichend, mit wie viel Halbwissen die Leute an Themen herantreten und sich für vermeintliche Experten halten. Dabei
sind diese Personen dann oft nicht mal in der Lage, dass wenn ihnen ein anderes Spiel gezeigt wird, zu erkennen dass es sich nicht z.B. um WoW
oder das besagte Spiel handelt.
Seid doch mal alle ganz ehrlich. Es spielen weit über 10 mio. Menschen WoW. Dann müssten doch in nächster Zeit 10mio. Amokläufe stattfinden.
Wie viele Leute haben Killerspiele oder sonstiges auf dem Rechner. Wenn die zu mir nach Hause kommen, dann könnten sie mich gleich mitnehmen,
da ich wahrscheinlich als höchst gefählich eingestuft werde.
Ich würde mir um meine Kinder eher sorgen machen, wenn sie etwas derartiges nicht täten. Was ich damit meine ist, dass wenn ich einen 16 jährigen Sohn
habe, dann brauch ich micht nicht wundern, dass der kleine Pornos auf dem Rechner hat oder Ego shooter oder WoW.
Mein Gott, wer hat noch nie etwas Verbotenes getan? Wer hat in seiner Pupertät nicht den Mädchen beim Umziehne zugeschaut, Egoshooter gespielt, mit
unter 16 Jahren Bier getrunken, geraucht oder gern Frauen nachgeschaut?
Das was hier wieder abläuft ist purer Aktionismus. Es wird ein Grund gesucht und dabei die Ralität vernachlässigt.
Wenn das Umfeld bei einem Zuhause stimmt, dann macht es auch nichts aus, wenn er mal ein Ballerspiel spielt oder sich ne Strafarbeit in der Schule abholt.
Muss ich mal mein Kind aus dem Keller holen, da es die ganze Zeit lieb und brav ist und seinen Hintern nicht aus dem Haus bringt,
dann sollte ich mir Sorgen machen. So findet es nämlich nie Freunde oder
sammelt Erfahrung.
Wen ein Kind mal am Tag 5 Stunden spielt, dann ist es an den Eltern dies zu unterbinden. Ein Jugendlicher kann so etwas nicht immer einschätzen und
verliert sich mal schnell in einer Welt, wo er schnell Erfolge sammelt.
Gebt nich immer den Spielen die Schuld. Sucht sie zuerst mal bei euch selber.

Sorry, aber dies musste jetzt mal raus.

Gruß


----------



## Krydich (16. März 2009)

Link wäre interessant..finde den Bericht nämlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karu_BDSW (16. März 2009)

ich habe gehört der attentäter hat am morgen der tat ein nugatcreme brot (ich spare mir markennamen) gegessen!


nugatcreme soll jetzt verboten werden, weil dort angeblich agressiv und süchtig machende substanzen gefunden wurden!!


leute esst keine nugatcreme oder ihr werdet zum attentäter!!

*ironie off*


----------



## Bartel (16. März 2009)

Krydich schrieb:


> Link wäre interessant..finde den Bericht nämlich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi,
worauf ich mich beziehe. Hier in diesem Post:
Seite 14, 10. Beitrag

Gruß


----------



## Camô (16. März 2009)

Karu_BDSW schrieb:


> ich habe gehört der attentäter hat am morgen der tat ein nugatcreme brot (ich spare mir markennamen) gegessen!
> 
> 
> nugatcreme soll jetzt verboten werden, weil dort angeblich agressiv und süchtig machende substanzen gefunden wurden!!
> ...


Sorry aber diese "Der Täter isst Brot! Verbietet Brot!"-Sprüche waren nie lustig und werden es auch nie sein. Traurig traurig wie manche Leute solche Floskeln bis ZUM ERBRECHEN wiederholen müssen, weil sie selbst unkreative Krüppel sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karu_BDSW (16. März 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Sorry aber diese "Der Täter isst Brot! Verbietet Brot!"-Sprüche waren nie lustig und werden es auch nie sein. Traurig traurig wie manche Leute solche Floskeln bis ZUM ERBRECHEN wiederholen müssen, weil sie selbst unkreative Krüppel sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke für Deine überaus interessante Meinung!


Machts gut Buffed.de Community!


----------



## Ilunadin (16. März 2009)

Abgesehen davon ,dass es schwachsinnig ist mit einer  USK 18  Einstufung zu "drohen" ,würde ich sagen...Wozu um alles in der Welt gibt es denn bitte die "PArental Control " Option? Berichten sie darbüber sind die Eltern in Kenntnis gesetzt und man kann handeln,je nachdem ob das soziale Leben des Schützlings noch ausreichend vorhanden ist oder eben nicht!


----------



## Camô (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Wenn man eh nicht in der Lage ist reflektiert über ein Thema nachzudenken, dann sollte man auch mal den guten "Nuhr" beherzigen.
> 
> Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben liegen die Gefahren von WoW nicht wirklich im Agressionsbereich, sprich "Amokgefahr durch I-Net Spiele", sondern eher beim völligen Abkapseln von seiner Umwelt.
> Daraus resultiert dann wirkliche Verblödung, keinerlei soziale Kompetenzen und drastisch mangelnde Entwicklung der Heranwachsenden im Hinblick Allgemeinwissen, Schrift und Umgangsform.
> ...


Richtig, aber bei dir klingt ein wenig heraus, dass du die Alterseinstufung auf 18 begrüßen würdest? Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin selbst 22 und mal abgesehen von einigen Gildenkollegen habe ich ingame ein "erwachsenes" Umfeld, allerdings ist die Konsequenz zu einfach.
Dass harte Ego-Shooter-Spiele ab 18 sind, liegt in erster Linie an der expliziten Gewaltdarstellung mit Waffen. Für Kinderaugen ist das nichts. Natürlich, ein jeder von uns kam schon weit früher in den "Genuss" dieser Spiele, die Einschränkung hat aber seine Berechtigung - und das sage ich NICHT in Hinblick auf das Attentat in Winnenden. Denn das der 17-jährige solche Spiele besitzt, schockiert nicht mal mehr die konservativen Verfechter der Killerspiele, für sie ist es eher ein gefundenes Fressen. 
Ein Spiel mit großem Suchtpotenzial ebenfalls in dieser Kategorie einzuordnen, ist aber Verblendung der Realität. WoW ist für 12-jährige geeignet - vorbeugend sollte eventuell eine Warnung auf der Verpackung sein, dass exzessives Spielen soziale Isolation hervorrufen KANN. 

Ich finde im Allgemeinen die Diskussionen darüber lächerlich. Denn die Medien und erzkoservativen Spieleverfechter geben zu, dass der erneute Anstoß zur Killerspieldebatte wieder einmal ein Attentat war. Ich muss auch nicht immer durch einen Bürgerkrieg in Afrika auf die politische Misere aufmerksam gemacht werden, ich weiß warum es ist wie es ist.


----------



## Camô (16. März 2009)

Karu_BDSW schrieb:


> Danke für Deine überaus interessante Meinung!
> 
> 
> Machts gut Buffed.de Community!


Stark! Mein erster verscheuchter Forentroll. Woohoo!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dugobalosch (16. März 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Richtig, aber bei dir klingt ein wenig heraus, dass du die Alterseinstufung auf 18 begrüßen würdest? Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin selbst 22 und mal abgesehen von einigen Gildenkollegen habe ich ingame ein "erwachsenes" Umfeld, allerdings ist die Konsequenz zu einfach.
> Dass harte Ego-Shooter-Spiele ab 18 sind, liegt in erster Linie an der expliziten Gewaltdarstellung mit Waffen. Für Kinderaugen ist das nichts. Natürlich, ein jeder von uns kam schon weit früher in den "Genuss" dieser Spiele, die Einschränkung hat aber seine Berechtigung - und das sage ich NICHT in Hinblick auf das Attentat in Winnenden. Denn das der 17-jährige solche Spiele besitzt, schockiert nicht mal mehr die konservativen Verfechter der Killerspiele, für sie ist es eher ein gefundenes Fressen.
> Ein Spiel mit großem Suchtpotenzial ebenfalls in dieser Kategorie einzuordnen, ist aber Verblendung der Realität. WoW ist für 12-jährige geeignet - vorbeugend sollte eventuell eine Warnung auf der Verpackung sein, dass exzessives Spielen soziale Isolation hervorrufen KANN.
> 
> Ich finde im Allgemeinen die Diskussionen darüber lächerlich. Denn die Medien und erzkoservativen Spieleverfechter geben zu, dass der erneute Anstoß zur Killerspieldebatte wieder einmal ein Attentat war. Ich muss auch nicht immer durch einen Bürgerkrieg in Afrika auf die politische Misere aufmerksam gemacht werden, ich weiß warum es ist wie es ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt noch eine Bemerkung von mir hinzu:

Elternteil in einem "Einkaufsmarkt mit S.... beginnend" steht in der Spieleabteilung und schaut sich um. Sein Sohn kommt mit einem Ego-Shooter und schreit: Papa kauf das! ..... Geht zu Kasse, ich stehe dahinter und mache den Vater drauf aufmerksam was er dort seinem Sohn (ca. 13Jahre)  kaufen will. Schnauzt mich an und beendet die Diskussion mit: " Wenn du dich nicht raushälst, bekommst du von mir noch eins auf die Fr.....!"  

Was möchte ich sagen?   Schaut nicht alle weg sondern achtet auf eure Mitmenschen! Eltern wacht auf und denkt nicht nur über die Gesundheit der Schokolade nach, sondern auch mal was macht ein PC Spiel mit meinem Kind!


----------



## Karu_BDSW (16. März 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Stark! Mein erster verscheuchter Forentroll. Woohoo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man bist du cool ey...

darf ich mit dir rumhängen???


----------



## Ilunadin (16. März 2009)

Dugobalosch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kommt mir bekannt vor...Kam ein Vater an und wollte GTA 4 kaufen...2 Jungs(höchstens 11) legen das Spiel auf die KAsse...und die Verkäuferin schaut nur blöd un frgagt den Vater noch ,ob das denn für die kleinen sei....Der dann auch nur:" Solangs ihnen Spaß macht". DA musste ich auch den Kopf schütteln...GTA4 gehört wirklich nichtmal das kleinste bisschen in Kidnerhände mehr..(San Andreas und Vorgänger waren da im Gegensatz schon sehr harmlos)


----------



## Camô (16. März 2009)

Karu_BDSW schrieb:


> man bist du cool ey...
> 
> darf ich mit dir rumhängen???


Muss ich dich an deinen vorherigen Post erinnern? Husch, husch!


----------



## Camô (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Alle Computerspiele mit derart hohem Suchtpotential und Zeitaufwand wie CS, WoW, etc etc sollten nicht nur ab 18 freigegeben sein, sondern ab 21. Die Anzahl der Studienabbrüche wären dadurch lange nicht so hoch wie sie derzeit sind.
> 
> 
> *Natürlich wäre das nicht das Allheilmittel gegen unsere zunehmend dumme und agressive Jugend, es müsste zusätzlich noch sehr viel in der Familienförderung und im Schulwesen getan werden, jedoch wäre es ein deutlicher Schritt in die richtige Richtung.*
> ...



Hey, du kannst nicht von jedem User erwarten, alle Beiträge zu lesen. Ich mache mir die Mühe, jeden 2./3. Beitrag zu lesen, also unterstell mir nicht, ich würde mir keine Mühe geben, mich zu informieren. Ok, du hast vorher bereits deine Meinung kundgetan, ich hab natürlich nur deinen letzten Post gelesen. Von daher tut mir leid, dass ich vermutet habe, du seist für ein höhere Alterseinstufung ... wobei, halt. Aus deinem von dir zitierten Post, der meine Aussage entkräftigen sollte, entlese ich sogar die Forderung, dass suchtgefährdende Spiele ab 21 freigegeben werden sollten. 
Hmm ... komischer Widerspruch, nicht?


----------



## Grodmon (16. März 2009)

ja jetz sind scho weider die Spiele schuld wie imma nur weil ein psycho  so ein scheiß macht sind aber gleich imma die spiele schuld


----------



## Camô (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Auf keiner anderen Chat-Seite kenne ich dieses hier auftretende "Ich lese mal die letzten zwei posts+Überschrift und schreib dann was dazu...."-Problem in solch einem Ausmaß wie es hier statt findet.


Ach ja, übrigens. 
Auf keiner anderen Chat-Seite kenne ich dieses "Ich werde in meiner Meinung nicht bestätigt, ich unterstelle dem Arsch jetzt, er mache sich nicht die Mühe, meine Beiträge zu lesen ..." -Problem in solch einem Ausmaß, wie es hier stattfindet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mage_Collina (16. März 2009)

So, ich konnte einen Blick in die Studie werfen und kann euch sagen, die haben sogar mal nett recherchiert (was Presse dann daraus macht, ist ja was anderes):

Für die Studie hat sich ein Forscher 4 (!) Jahre lang mit dem Spiel beschäftigt und hat es auch ganz zutreffend "katalogisiert". Es geht bei dieser Studie nur um 15-Jährige, was man dazu sagen muss^^ und keiner von uns wird abstreiten, dass WoW schon ein gewisses Suchtpotential hat.

Allerdings steht in der Studie in dem Teil über WoW kein Vergleich mit Egoshootern oder Ballerspielern oder Parallelen zu Amokläufern. Insofern ...


----------



## QMaster30 (16. März 2009)

Ich finde es hochinteressant, wie viele behaupten, Sie wären nicht (ich sage mal bewusst) "süchtig". Fragt einen Süchtigen, nach was auch immer er süchtig ist, ob er er denkt, süchtig zu sein. Im Normalfall antwortet er mit NEIN. Versucht mal WOW mehrere Tage nicht zu spielen. Bitte versucht es nur einmal. 
(Also ich schaffs nicht^^) Ich persönlich verbringe meiner Meinung nach manchmal zu viel Zeit mit diesem Spiel und mache mir deshalb auch mal Gedanken über dieses Thema.


----------



## Siltan (16. März 2009)

1. die zeiten sind garnicht mal so lang. sowas is schon meistens standard. außerdem werden die mädchen trozdem lange vorm pc sitzten, icq etc.
2. alterseinsufung von 12 auf 18, nur weil das spiel beliebt ist? ich hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht xD (obwohl ich lache häufig, also: es hat mich sehr zu lachen gebracht ;D)

naja, hier bei mir im haus wird an manchen tagen von meinen eltern auch 4-6h fernsehen geguckt. verbietet fernsehen!
ich meine damit: pc spielen ist eine freizeitbeschäftigung... warum sollte man freizeitbeschäftigungen nur für erwachsene zulassen? cO und das nur weil wir es gerne spielen?
ich verstehe die älteren leute einfach nicht. man müsste die mal vor so nen rechner hängen (man müsste aber die vorurteile ausstellen -.-) die würden sicher ihren spass haben!

mfg siltan

edith meint ich sollte noch hinzufügen:
ja, ich denke ich bin stark suchtgefährdet, ganz süchtig allerdings noch nicht, da ich unter sucht auch entzugserscheinungen verstehe, die hab ich nunmal nicht (außer langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

edit2: ja, ich führe trozdem ein normales soziales leben cO


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (16. März 2009)

1. Wie man an Counter Strike unschwer erkennen kann hindert es keine Kinder daran ein Spiel ab 16 / 18 zu spielen.

2. USK 18 sag ich mal wird die Vermutung vieler Eltern das WoW ein "böses Killerspiel" ist nur nochmals untermalen...dabei ist World of Warcraft ledigleich deswegen so gefährlich weil es eben ein Rollenspiel ist. Rollenspiele simulieren ein zweites Leben dem man sehr schnell verworfen ist. Demnach müssten alle MMOs ab 18 sein...

3. Seid wann interessieren sich unsere Politker für die Jugend? Scheiße nochmal, das Gymnasium das ich atm besuche fällt auseinander und kein Schwein interessierts xD

Zum Thema WOW = Killerspiel: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten!


----------



## Uncletom (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> 1: Richtig, deshalb muß man die Eltern stärker in ihre Aufsichtspflicht nehmen und evt. diesbezüglich Strafen verhängen.
> 
> 2. Auch richtig, jedes suchtgefährdende Spiel hat nichts in Kinderhänden verloren. Deshalb wäre eine Alltershochstufung nur zu begrüßen.
> 
> ...




1. Ich sag mal so wie willst du oder sollen die Politker sowas durchsetzten...es ist die pflicht der Eltern zuschauen was das Kind treibt << in wie vielen Haushalten geschieht das bitte...geschweige denn das die meisten Eltern viel Ahnung von dem haben was am PC abläuft...was viell. ne Lösung wär (mach mich jetzt bestimmt auch unbeliebt) sind Gametime beschränkungen für unter 18 Jährige (was momentan ja optional ist) das könnte viell. wie in China staatl. geregelt werden...auch wenns da sicher wieder genug wege gäbe das zu umgehen...

die Diskussion is in 1-2 Monaten spätestens eh wieder abgeklungen also nicht aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> 3. Du kannst gern mal in anderen Ländern auf "Interesse der Politiker an der Jugend" plädieren. Evt. bekommst Du dann gleich ne Knarre in die Hand und darfst voran laufen. Alternativ für 0,10€/Stunde und 14 Stunden an 6 Tagen die Woche arbeiten.
> 
> 
> Ihr habt nicht die geringste! Ahnung wie gut es euch geht!
> Also sei lieber *DU* mal ein bissl leiser und bete das Papa Deinen Beitrag nicht liest...



Jetzt mal halblang, das mit dem Zusammenbruch der Schule hat er ja mit einem "xD" gekennzeichnet und eher sarkastisch gemeint. 
Aber hey, hat er unrecht? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurden bei der letzten Bildungsdebatte unsere Rückstände im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern aufgelistet: Demnach sind PC's in Ländern wie Großbrittanien und ganz Skandinavien Gang und Gäbe, während wir - und da spreche ich aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung an meiner ehemaligen Oberschule - mit irgendwelchen Vorkriegsgurken in *EINEM* Raum zurechtkommen müssen.

Von daher stimmt das Verhältnis zwischen Anspruch und Realität überhaupt nicht. Von nichts kommt nichts. Und das ist jetzt mal wörtlich zu nehmen.


----------



## Waldschurke (16. März 2009)

Southside schrieb:


> welche negativen auswirkungen hatte das butterbrot nochmal auf den menschlichen organismus?


Es macht dick und Fett
xD


----------



## Errils (16. März 2009)

Naja man sieht halt wie viel ahnung die haben...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Ip-IJ9CWw


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (16. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> 3. Du kannst gern mal in anderen Ländern auf "Interesse der Politiker an der Jugend" plädieren. Evt. bekommst Du dann gleich ne Knarre in die Hand und darfst voran laufen. Alternativ für 0,10€/Stunde und 14 Stunden an 6 Tagen die Woche arbeiten.
> 
> 
> Ihr habt nicht die geringste! Ahnung wie gut es euch geht!
> Also sei lieber *DU* mal ein bissl leiser und bete das Papa Deinen Beitrag nicht liest...



Mit dem dritten Punkt wollte ich darauf verweisen das heutzutage ohne gute Bildung / Fortbildung man keine *Sicherheit* im Berufsleben hat. 
Es wird also Höchstleistung gefordert welche a) Durch extremen Lehrermangel und b) schlechter Ausstattung älterer Schulen nicht gänzlich erbracht werden kann.
Erst seid kurzem gingen klägliche Mengen Geld für die Schulen raus, jedoch ist es fraglich ob und wie es ankommt...
Zum Thema Lehrer: a) Es ist ein stressiger Beruf und b) ein  zudem schlecht bezahlter und zudem erfordert es ein gutes Studium. Klar warum Mangel herrscht.

BTT: Ich bin sicher das eine USK 18 nicht durchkommt, wenns sein muss sendet Blizz seine Lobbisten aus und dann klärt sich das von allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. März 2009)

*Kopie*

Muss man eigentlich immer wieder Topics selbigen Themas starten -
nur weil diie Themen mal wieder in die Schlagzeile geraten sind?

Ich denke nein - man kann in bestehenden Topic weiter disskutieren -
zumal sich an der Thematik rein gar nichts geändert hat.

-> *hier zum Beispiel*

thx

greetz


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (16. März 2009)

Dazar schrieb:


> [...]
> nur warum hängen denn soviele leute vorm pc ?
> 
> weil das freizeitangebot für jugendliche hoffnungslos überteuert ist
> ...



+


----------

